# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Pour ou contre l'accueil des migrants ?

## Gridoni

> *Accueil des migrants : 55% des Franais opposs  ce que la France imite l'Allemagne*
> Ils manifestent leur solidarit avec les migrants, mais un sondage Odoxa pour Le Parisien-Aujourd'hui montre que les Franais ne sont pas prts  assouplir les rgles daccueil. Ils se disent en revanche favorables  une intervention au sol. 
> Non  un assouplissement des conditions daccueil. Une majorit (55 %) de Franais se dclarent opposs  ce que la France fasse comme lAllemagne et assouplisse les conditions doctroi du statut de rfugi aux migrants, notamment aux Syriens fuyant la guerre civile.  Notre question a t pose aprs le choc produit par la diffusion des images bouleversantes du petit Aylan, souligne Gal Sliman, prsident dOdoxa. Lmotion ne change donc rien  la posture de fermeture quont les Franais depuis des mois sur laccueil des migrants.  Les sympathisants de gauche sont nanmoins trs largement favorables (69 %)  laccueil, alors que ceux de droite y sont en proportion identique (69 %) opposs.
> 
> *Pour une forte majorit, les rfugis syriens ne mritent pas un meilleur accueil*. Ils sont 62 % (contre 36 %)  estimer quil faut les traiter comme des migrants comme les autres (cest--dire des immigrs pour raisons conomiques) et donc les accueillir au compte-gouttes. Ce refus de voir une singularit des migrants originaires de Syrie se retrouve aussi bien chez les sympathisants de gauche (55 %) que chez ceux de droite (67 %).
> 
> *Oui  la mise en place de quotas*.  Pour les Franais Paris en fait dj beaucoup, en comparaison de lAllemagne, mais vraisemblablement aussi des autres pays europens. Plus des deux tiers (69 %) de nos concitoyens sont favorables  linstauration de quotas afin de rpartir les migrants et les demandeurs dasile entre les diffrents pays de lUnion europenne.  Nous nvoquons pas ici le caractre obligatoire ou non de ces quotas, mais il est probable que lapprobation ne serait pas moindre pour des quotas obligatoires , estime Gal Sliman. Les Franais estiment vraisemblablement quavec de tels quotas notre pays se verrait dispens dune partie de cette mission daccueil quand dautres, plus gostes que nous, se verraient contraints de prendre leur part dans laccueil de  la misre du monde . Selon les statistiques officielles, pourtant, la France accueille beaucoup moins de migrants que ses voisins les plus proches, notamment lAllemagne et le Royaume-Uni.
> 
> *Consensus pour une intervention militaire franaise au sol en Syrie*. 78 % des Franais estiment que  face  la crise des migrants et des rfugis venus de Syrie, les dirigeants europens nont pas ragi comme il le fallait . Les sympathisants de gauche comme les sympathisants de droite saccordent, pour une fois, sur le sujet, vis--vis des dirigeants tant europens que franais.
> ...


*Pour ou contre l'accueil des migrants ?*
_Un sondage anonyme mais avec choix multiples_

----------


## ManusDei

La question est mal pose. Ce ne sont pas des migrants mais des rfugis.

Un migrant, c'est moi qui part dans un autre pays pour tre mieux pay (et le pays en question peut raisonnablement m'envoyer chier).
Un rfugi, c'est quelqu'un qui fuit pour rester en vie. Donc si on le refuse, bah il crve. Alors oui, on ne peut pas accepter tout le monde ni sauver tout le monde, mais on peut quand mme en accepter un peu plus que les quelques milliers que la France a accueilli l'an dernier.

----------


## Jon Shannow

J'ai rpondu "pas d'avis" mais en fait, c'est plutt "aucun des mauvais choix proposs".

Je pense qu'on chappera pas  une intervention militaire contre DAECH, et plus on attend plus ce sera le bordel. On tergiverse depuis des annes, et pendant ce temps ce groupe terroriste tend son pouvoir sur de plus en plus de territoires.

----------


## atb

Je ne sais pas ce qui est le plus pitoyable , oser proposer de couler les bateaux ou qu'il y a dj 2 personnes qui y sont favorables !

1- Ce ne sont pas des migrants mais des rfugis (ils n'ont pas souhait cette vie de merde, pas la peine de les attendre avec des  batte de baseball )
2- Ils sont  pied
3- Ces barbus qui les ont massacr et leur famille viennent d'o ?  Vous avez la mmoire courte, y juste quelques mois on nous disait que le mchant Assad doit tomber et les gentilles rvolutionnaires vont apporter la dmocratie, aidons-les...
4- le silence magnifique des USA sur ce dossier
5- Le prix du ptrole et du gaz oil qui baisse, qui baisse pour notre plus grand plaisir.

Maintenant, pour ceux qui nous solent avec leur discours comme quoi on ne peut rien faire, blabala,... qu'ils assument, comme quoi c'est trs plaisant de faire le plein de carburant  prix coutant, et qu'ils sont foutent que des gens meurent (J'en eu vu des commentaires sur le figaro comme quoi ces gens l mritent cette souffrance, pour vous dire le degr d'animosit des gens)

Donc merci  l'auteur de ce sondage d'tre soit objectif et d'employer les bons termes et mots, soit de le supprimer. Car dans l'tat, il n'est qu'un fil de propagande de me#de

----------


## GPPro

> Je ne sais pas ce qui est le plus pitoyable , oser proposer de couler les bateaux ou qu'il y a dj 2 personnes qui y sont favorables !
> 
> 1- Ce ne sont pas des migrants mais des rfugis (ils n'ont pas souhait cette vie de merde, pas la peine de les attendre avec des  batte de baseball )
> 2- Ils sont  pied
> 3- Ces barbus qui les ont massacr et leur famille viennent d'o ?  Vous avez la mmoire courte, y juste quelques mois on nous disait que le mchant Assad doit tomber et les gentilles rvolutionnaires vont apporter la dmocratie, aidons-les...
> 4- le silence magnifique des USA sur ce dossier
> 5- Le prix du ptrole et du gaz oil qui baisse, qui baisse pour notre plus grand plaisir.
> 
> Maintenant, pour ceux qui nous solent avec leur discours comme quoi on ne peut rien faire, blabala,... qu'ils assument, comme quoi c'est trs plaisant de faire le plein de carburant  prix coutant, et qu'ils sont foutent que des gens meurent (J'en eu vu des commentaires sur le figaro comme quoi ces gens l mritent cette souffrance, pour vous dire le degr d'animosit des gens)
> ...


Un troll est un troll (rapport aux votes sur les cannonages). Et effectivement il est bon de rappeler que Daech est encore un pur produit de l'occident : naissance en Irak dans les circonstances que l'on sait avec ramifications en Syrie que l'on a soutenues parce que, bouh, il est vraiment mchant Bachar...

----------


## Marco46

> J'ai rpondu "pas d'avis" mais en fait, c'est plutt "aucun des mauvais choix proposs".
> 
> Je pense qu'on chappera pas  une intervention militaire contre DAECH, et plus on attend plus ce sera le bordel. On tergiverse depuis des annes, et pendant ce temps ce groupe terroriste tend son pouvoir sur de plus en plus de territoires.


Que les amricains prennent leurs responsabilits. Se sont eux qui ont attaqu l'Irak sans raison, se sont eux qui ont anantis l'administration de Saddam Hussein au lieu de construire dessus alors que c'tait cette administration qui tenait le pays debout.

Ils sont, et de trs loin, les premiers responsables de ce dsastre.

----------


## Zirak

Totalement d'accord avec atb.


Pour moi le troll, ce n'est pas ceux qui ont vot pour couler les bateaux (enfin pas que), mais surtout cet "invit de passage" qui a fait le sondage...

Sans mme parler de cette proposition de couler les bateaux, ou de les laissez se battre car c'est bon pour le commerce d'armes (un mec qui me dit a en face dans la rue, je pense que je lui coulerais mon poing sur le nez pour lui apprendre la compassion), aprs on a quoi ? 

Le choix entre soutenir Daesh pour mettre fin  la guerre (lol?) ou lutter contre Daesh et soutenir la dictature (re-lol?), on ne peut pas, par exemple tre contre Daesh et contre la dictature non, on nous laisse choisir entre la peste et le cholra, sympa le sondage... En plus comme c'est du choix multiple, on peut cocher les deux en mme temps  ::aie:: 

Sans parler des propositions sans queue ni tte : les secourir et les renvoyer chez eux ? Ils fuient la guerre, on va les "secourir" (c'est  dire ? Juste s'arranger pour qu'ils ne crvent pas pendant la traverse ?) puis les renvoyer chez eux (dans le pays en guerre qu'ils viennent de fuir donc ?). Je comprend mme pas l'intrt de cette proposition ? Ca sert  quoi de les secourir pour les renvoyer se faire tuer ? 

Etc. Etc.

----------


## BenoitM

Pour les renvoyer chez eux, je propose la catapulte ou le saut en parachute sans parachute.

----------


## Gridoni

> Pour moi le troll, ce n'est pas ceux qui ont vot pour couler les bateaux (enfin pas que), mais surtout cet "invit de passage" qui a fait le sondage...


Merci, j'aime les compliments  ::love::  




> Sans parler des propositions sans queue ni tte : les secourir et les renvoyer chez eux ? Ils fuient la guerre, on va les "secourir" (c'est  dire ? Juste s'arranger pour qu'ils ne crvent pas pendant la traverse ?) puis les renvoyer chez eux (dans le pays en guerre qu'ils viennent de fuir donc ?). Je comprend mme pas l'intrt de cette proposition ? a sert  quoi de les secourir pour les renvoyer se faire tuer ? 
> Etc. Etc.


Peut tre que tu la comprends pas, peut tre que je ne la comprends pas, peut tre que personne la comprends, pourtant cette proposition  bien t faites par des gens et des personnalits politique, donc elle est dans la liste car c'est une proposition qu'on  entendu, a n'est pas ma proposition, c'est une proposition, c'est  vous de dire si elle est pertinente ou pas, et de dire pourquoi, moi j'en sais rien   titre personnel.




> Pour moi le troll, ce n'est pas ceux qui ont vot pour couler les bateaux (enfin pas que), mais surtout cet "invit de passage" qui a fait le sondage...
> 
> Sans mme parler de cette proposition de couler les bateaux, ou de les laissez se battre car c'est bon pour le commerce d'armes (un mec qui me dit a en face dans la rue, je pense que je lui coulerais mon poing sur le nez pour lui apprendre la compassion), aprs on a quoi ? 
> 
> Le choix entre soutenir Daesh pour mettre fin  la guerre (lol?) ou lutter contre Daesh et soutenir la dictature (re-lol?), on ne peut pas, par exemple tre contre Daesh et contre la dictature non, on nous laisse choisir entre la peste et le cholra, sympa le sondage... En plus comme c'est du choix multiple, on peut cocher les deux en mme temps


J'ai mis les propositions officielles qu'on  entendu par ci par la, mais j'ai aussi essay d'largir le dbat :

- Actuellement, la marine va effectivement secourir les bateaux de migrants en mer, peu ton voter pour une solution inverse ? videment la on sort du politiquement correct mais soyons fou...
- Il est dit que l'tat irait en guerre contre Daesh en Syrie, mais pourquoi pas le le contraire aprs tout ? et la troisime option, c'est quoi, et bien c'est ne pas intervenir, donc on en arrive bien  : "Laissons les se battre, la guerre c'est bon pour les exportations d'armes franaise". 

Si vous avez d'autres ides ajoutez les  la suite, c'est troll libre, exprimez vous et c'est gratuit, pourquoi se priver  ::):

----------


## Marco46

> J'ai mis les propositions officielles qu'on  entendu par ci par la, mais j'ai aussi essay d'largir le dbat :
> 
> - Actuellement, la marine va effectivement secourir les bateaux de migrants en mer, peu ton voter pour une solution inverse ? videment la on sort du politiquement correct mais soyons fou...


Je voudrais bien que tu cites quelle personne a propos de couler les navires des migrants.

----------


## Gridoni

> Je voudrais bien que tu cites quelle personne a propos de couler les navires des migrants.


Bonne remarque  ::ccool:: 
Peut tre que personne  os le dire, mais peut tre que certains y ont pens ?
C'est juste de la logique, c'est la proposition inverse  ce qui se passe actuellement "Secourir les migrants". Les bateaux de marine ont des cannons, ils ont un staff militaire et ils ont t cres pour canonner les autres bateaux, c'est leur vrai rle, pas les secourir. Des bateaux de secours, a devrait pas tre plutt des bateaux affrts par la croix rouges et financ par des dons ? ou encore pourquoi pas "les bateaux du cur ?". J'en sais rien moi jessaie dtre logique c'est tout,  vous de voir...

De mme que "Soutenir Daesh pour en finir avec la guerre en Syrie" est simplement la proposition inverse  "Combattre Daesh et soutenir la dictature en Syrie "".
Pourquoi ne pas pas exprimer toutes vos ides plutt que de subir la politique du gouvernement ?

Moi je suis simplement curieux de savoir ce que pensent les gens en vrai...

----------


## BenoitM

> Je voudrais bien que tu cites quelle personne a propos de couler les navires des migrants.


Christian Estrosi 

En gros c'est dtruire les bateaux dans les ports pas quand ils sont charg  :;): 




> "Pour faire la guerre aux trafiquants d'tres humains, il faut dtruire leurs embarcations" : dans son discours devant le Parlement transalpin, Matteo Renzi a illustr la proposition phare qu'il entend soumettre aux 28 chefs de gouvernement qui se runiront jeudi  Bruxelles pour un Conseil europen extraordinaire consacr au drame des naufrages d'immigrs clandestins. L'approvisionnement en embarcations de tout genre - du canot pneumatique de quelques mtres au vieux cargo - est en effet le seul point faible de l'organisation des passeurs. 
> Depuis le dbut de l'anne, les forces de l'ordre ont squestr 109 embarcations et en ont coul 150. Peu au regard des 1 161 traverses qui ont t effectues au cours des quatre derniers mois par les organisations. Toutefois, les stocks de bateaux commencent  s'puiser dans les ports libyens. Pour y remdier, les passeurs font souvent sauter les immigrs  l'eau en vue des ctes pour rapatrier leurs embarcations.  quinze occasions, ils ont tranch la corde qui les liait au remorqueur des garde-ctes italiens qui les avaient secourus afin de retourner dans le port de dpart. Et ils n'hsitent dsormais plus  utiliser la violence. Ils ont tir sur un navire de la marine italienne qui avait pris possession d'une de leurs paves des mers et tent de s'emparer, les armes  la main, d'un chalutier sicilien.


Et pour plus d'info un petit google "couler les navires des passeurs"

----------


## ManusDei

Oui, Estrosi, sur la base de "un bateau coul ne pourra pas traverser", et si le bateau ne traverse pas, il n'y a pas de migrants.
Problme "rgl".

----------


## atb

> 20kg de dchets par an et par personne dont 7kg de dchets alimentaires non consomms encore emballs.


 source

Il aurai pu proposer de les mettre dans un coin perdu de la France, loin du regard et leur donner un peu de dchet. c'est plus humain que de couler les bateaux...Mme un Terminator prouve plus de sentiments

----------


## Gridoni

Et le prix du transport, tu y as pens ?

Note que ta proposition a marche aussi avec les cochons  ::aie:: 

Et pendant que tu y es pourquoi ne pas leur demander de venir faire le mnage chez les gens et ramasser les oignons dans les champs, mais wait! c'est ce que font les amricains avec les mexicains non, ou les allemands avec les hongrois  ::koi::  ?

----------


## Gooby

Beaucoup de remous sur les consquences que sont l'exode et l'immigration, peu sur les causes d'un tel phnomne. Peut tre que la premire tape est de comprendre pourquoi des gens qui vivent dans un pays depuis des gnrations, qui ont de la famille, qui sont attachs  leur traditions,  leur culture, partent de leur pays d'origine pour se rendre dans un pays o ils seront, la plupart du temps, ddaigns, mpriss voir mme has. Tout simplement, en tout cas je le pense, parce que bien souvent, c'est la mort ou une misre trs forte qui les attendent si ils restent. 

Alors peut tre que si on s'vertuait  rduire un peu les ingalits, qu'on arrtait de mettre  feu et  sang des pays pour le profit de quelques-uns, (qui bien videmment, va ruisseler sur l'ensemble du pays, mais on ne nous prsente pas la chose comme cela, sinon une grande majorit de la population y serait oppos, je l'espre), qu'on arrtait de nous faire croire que d'un ct il y a les gentils occidentaux contre les mchants barbus de l'autre, qu'on arrtait de piller des pays, de crer ou d'entretenir des conflits pour que nos industries puissent garder leur croissance, alors peut tre que l, ces gens n'auraient aucune envie de tout quitter.

Bien entendu, il y a une dcision  prendre dans l'immdiat, que doit-on faire pour ces gens? La question est dlicate et les rponses du genre "on coule les bateaux dans les ports" est trs tentante pour beaucoup, on dormira mieux, une chose en moins  grer... Mais c'est prcisment sur les causes de cette exode qu'il faut agir, et cela, c'est nettement plus compliqu que de refouler quelques pauvres malheureux  la frontire.

Et j'assume ma vision utopique de la chose, je ne vois, personnellement, pas d'autre manire d'aborder la politique "thorique" autrement que par la vision utopique.

----------


## atb

Quel que soit le prix, ils couteront moins cher que certains politiciens ....Et ils seront plus utiles.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est juste de la logique, c'est la proposition inverse  ce qui se passe actuellement "Secourir les migrants". Les bateaux de marine ont des cannons, ils ont un staff militaire et ils ont t cres pour canonner les autres bateaux, c'est leur vrai rle, pas les secourir. Des bateaux de secours, a devrait pas tre plutt des bateaux affrts par la croix rouges et financ par des dons ? ou encore pourquoi pas "les bateaux du cur ?". J'en sais rien moi jessaie dtre logique c'est tout,  vous de voir...


Et faudrait encore que cela soit les particuliers (enfin les 3 qui se sentent un minimum concerns, et qui sont dj eux-mmes souvent pas au top financirement) qui paient pour aller sauver des gens, alors que la situation est largement du fait de la politique de nos tats, et que c'est justement  nos gouvernements d'assumer un peu leurs conneries et de sauver les gens chez qui ils ont mis le boxon.

Alors oui, vous allez me dire que si c'est le gouvernement qui paie, c'est aussi les particuliers par la force des choses, mais si c'est via le gouvernement, dj cela ne sera pas dans la mme mesure, il y a aura plus de moyens logistiques, financiers et autres, et puis surtout cela mets la main  la pte pour plus de monde, car bon, c'est bien beau de se vanter d'tre le pays des droits de l'homme, des liberts et tout le tintouin, tout en laissant crever son prochain car on aime pas sa couleur de peau et qu'on a bien profit de sa misre.

Si c'est le gouvernement qui organise, cela voudra dire que mme les gros dbiles qui veulent canonner les bateaux, ou qu'on les laisse se dmerder auront financ en partie leur sauvetage, et a, je trouve a bien  ::D: 





> De mme que "Soutenir Daesh pour en finir avec la guerre en Syrie" est simplement la proposition inverse  "Combattre Daesh et soutenir la dictature en Syrie "".
> Pourquoi ne pas pas exprimer toutes vos ides plutt que de subir la politique du gouvernement ?


Mais alors quitte  ajouter des propositions  celles, dplorables, trouves dans la presse, pourquoi ne pas ajouter des solutions plausibles et un minimum intelligentes, plutt que d'en rajouter qui ne riment  rien .

Srieusement, pour toi on est soit avec Daeche, soit avec la dictature ? Et une 3me solution o l'on ne voudrait d'aucuns des deux non ? 


D'ailleurs c'est un peu facile de te justifier en disant que tu n'y es pour rien, que ce ne sont pas tes propositions mais celles que tu as vu ailleurs, alors que tu dis juste aprs qu'il y en a d'autres que tu as rajoutes car "c'est la proposition inverse".

Soit tu as fait un copier-coller du sondage et donc la oui, on ne peut rien te dire, soit tu t'es inspir de sondages existants en y ajoutant tes propres rponses et dans ce cas, on peut trs bien te dire que la faon dont est construit / orient le sondage ou que le choix de tes propositions additionnelles ne sont pas du meilleur got.

Typiquement, oui une 3me solution est de ne pas intervenir, je comprends qu'on puisse ne pas vouloir intervenir, mais ne pas intervenir n'est pas quivalent  "Laissons les se battre, la guerre c'est bon pour les exportations d'armes franaise", qui est vraiment  gerber comme rflexion.

Voil je dis juste que la plupart des formulations sont trs mal faites, et que j'ai juste l'impression de lire le discours d'un haineux bourr dans un PMU. 





> Moi je suis simplement curieux de savoir ce que pensent les gens en vrai...


Dans ce cas, une catgorie "autre" aurait t la bienvenue, car la, si je suis le sondage, c'est soit des solutions qui me font dresser les cheveux sur la tte (en dehors de les aider), soit "je n'ai pas d'avis"...

Sachant que dans la ralit, il faudra surement appliquer plusieurs morceaux de solutions diffrentes (par exemple aider ceux qui arrivent ET aller rgler le problme de la guerre l-bas, pas soit l'un soit l'autre).

----------


## Hrungnir

> Que les amricains prennent leurs responsabilits. Se sont eux qui ont attaqu l'Irak sans raison, se sont eux qui ont anantis l'administration de Saddam Hussein au lieu de construire dessus alors que c'tait cette administration qui tenait le pays debout.
> 
> Ils sont, et de trs loin, les premiers responsables de ce dsastre.


Non. Les premiers responsables de ce dsastre sont les islamistes qui pillent, perscutent et mme massacrent.
Que des puissances trangres (amricains, mais pas que) aient aids des factions islamistes  prendre le pouvoir c'est une chose, mais a ne doit pas occulter la ralit et la terrible responsabilit des personnes au pouvoir dans ces pays.
A force de nier la ralit pour pas se faire traiter de mchant raciste, on vise  ct.



> de les laissez se battre car c'est bon pour le commerce d'armes (un mec qui me dit a en face dans la rue, je pense que je lui coulerais mon poing sur le nez pour lui apprendre la compassion)


Tu veux dire que tu seras violent pour le punir d'avoir souhait laisser faire des violents ?

Sinon, pour ma part, je suis pour:
1) couler les bateaux. Au port bien entendu. C'est le seul moyen d'viter le trafic inhumain, les drames de naufrags et lenrichissement des mafias locales.
2) affrter nous-mmes (ie. l'Europe) des bateaux de transport pour les migrants. Bien gr et planifi, a ne reviendrait pas plus cher que les incessantes oprations de sauvetage (sans parler de la scurit gagne pour tous ces rfugis).
a serait de plus un bon moyen de tracer et de contrler les arrives, pour rpartir ensuite dans les diffrents pays.
3) que chacun prenne ses responsabilits. Les drames qui sont vcus ne se rsoudront pas uniquement par des jolies phrases et des gentils slogans. 

- Il faut une dcision politique courageuse, gnreuse et donc coteuse.
Si l'Allemagne peut se permettre d'accueillir aujourd'hui des migrants, c'est peut-tre en partie parce qu'elle a su se redresser conomiquement.
Les mmes qui poussent des cris d'horreur  l'ide de bosser plus de 35h, veulent accueillir  tour de bras (enfin pas chez eux, pas dans les quartiers de bobos), mais avec quel argent ?
Je rve qu'un homme politique sorte comme slogan pour 2017 : "Travaillez plus pour accueillir plus !". 
Au diable les 35h, mort aux rgimes spciaux, hausse des impts, on se retrousse les manches, et on accueille tous ces pauvres gens.
C'est probablement moins gratifiant que de voter "je suis pour" dans un sondage mais a me parait plus consquent.
- Les passeurs qui acheminent les rfugis comme du btail, n'hsitant pas  les tuer au besoin ou par cupidit appartiennent tous aux rseaux mafieux qui font des trafics de drogue ou d'armes dans nos pays "civiliss".
Voil ce que a coute d'aller se chercher son cannabis ou sa cocane au dealer du coin. En France on a ~4 millions de consommateurs de drogue.
Ok, mais quand on engraisse des salopards de plusieurs millions d'euros et qu'on leur fournit les moyens de leur trafic inhumain, faut pas pleurer sur le petit Aylan aprs.

----------


## Zorrak

Ce ne sont ni des migrants, ni des rfugis, mais des envahisseurs.  Il y a 70% d'hommes qui dbarquent si l'on en croit nos mdia.  
J'entends dire que c'est une richesse pour la France, non mais srieux, les Franais (et les Europens) n'en ont pas marre de se faire prendre pour des cons par la caste mondialiste de Bruxelle ?
Et si il n'y avait qu'un impact conomique  la limite... mais il est vident que l'arrive massif de ces gens est et restera une catastrophe pour l'Europe (occidental en particuliers).
Il aurait t simple de les refuser ds le dpart comme l'ont fait l'Australie et d'autres pays, et il n'y aurait eu plus aucun afflux de ces gens vers l'Europe.  Mais pour nos dirigeants mondialistes ceci n'est pas au programme, au contraire ils en veulent plus, et nous n'en sommes qu'au commencement.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

Bonjour,
Le bel endroit pour se laisser aller  sa xnophobie ! Cherchez le mot  _temps_  dans la page (il ny a quune page pour linstant) et vous verrez quil nest nulle part question de limiter dans le temps ou quelque chose du genre. OK, je veux bien ouvrir mon jardin  une famille qui cherche refuge, mais pour 6 mois ou 10 ans ? Et puis la salle de bain, et puis les tinettes ? Comment va-t-on faire : la maison est si petite ! Mais peut-tre pourraient-ils participer  de menu travaux d'adaptation ? Parce que je ne peux rien construire dans mon jardin, trop petit !
r0d sera furieux en me lisant : jai parl de *mon* jardin  :;): 
LAllemagne va nous donnez une leon (encore ?) ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Que les amricains prennent leurs responsabilits. Se sont eux qui ont attaqu l'Irak sans raison, se sont eux qui ont anantis l'administration de Saddam Hussein au lieu de construire dessus alors que c'tait cette administration qui tenait le pays debout.


a c'est pour l'Irak. Et en Syrie, qui a arm les rebelles en esprant faire tomber Bashar al Assad ?

----------


## ymoreau

> - Il faut une dcision politique courageuse, gnreuse et donc coteuse.
> Si l'Allemagne peut se permettre d'accueillir aujourd'hui des migrants, c'est peut-tre en partie parce qu'elle a su se redresser conomiquement.
> Les mmes qui poussent des cris d'horreur  l'ide de bosser plus de 35h, veulent accueillir  tour de bras (enfin pas chez eux, pas dans les quartiers de bobos), mais avec quel argent ?
> Je rve qu'un homme politique sorte comme slogan pour 2017 : "Travaillez plus pour accueillir plus !". 
> Au diable les 35h, mort aux rgimes spciaux, hausse des impts, on se retrousse les manches, et on accueille tous ces pauvres gens.
> C'est probablement moins gratifiant que de voter "je suis pour" dans un sondage mais a me parait plus consquent.


Il serait temps d'arrter cette lgende qu'on a besoin de travailler plus... On a jamais eu autant d'argent, on a jamais autant produit, on a jamais autant dbord de consommables, gaspill de bouffe etc. C'est seulement la rpartition qui n'a pas suivie. 
Tu veux que les gens travaillent plus de 35h pour quoi ? Produire encore plus ? On gaspille dj de faon incroyable ce qu'on produit tellement il y en a. Quand bien mme on voudrait produire plus, tu veux qu'on bosse plus de 35h alors qu'on a des millions de gens qui n'ont pas de travail. Des gens  qui on ne donne aucun rle dans notre socit (de quoi bien dmoraliser un humain) et le plus marrant c'est que la socit tourne trs bien mme avec ces gens l qui "foutent rien" (sans parler de la proportion importante de gens qui ne foutent rien dans leur boulot et des incomptents qui sont d'une productivit proche du zro). J'aimerais bien connaitre des tudes qui montrent qu'on a besoin de travailler plus  notre poque.

----------


## Algo D.DN

Productifs les gunners! 1 j'organiserais les filires lgales de 1er  classe, et le pognon des passeurs irait dans nos poches, tant qu' se  farcir du rfugi au moins ils auront pay le voyage... 2 l'EU devrait  crer une Syrie Bis dans un coin isol de l'EU, tien par exemple en  Islande, 90% de l'le est inoccup, limite un peu de concurrence avec  les caribous...  ::ccool:: 

Et puis restons lucides 30s, si ces familles quittent leur vie, se  farcissent un triathlon sur des milliers de km avec pour seul bagage ce  qu'ils ont sur le dos, c'est certainement dans le but de venir profiter  des taux de crdit bas et des subventions pour monter des coles de  danse du ventre en Europe.  ::calim2::  Faut pas tre nafs non plus.  ::no::

----------


## Hrungnir

> On a jamais eu autant d'argent, on a jamais autant produit, on a jamais autant dbord de consommables, gaspill de bouffe etc.


Tes liens (les as-tu lu ?) parlent de la richesse mondiale, mes remarques portaient sur l'conomie franaise. Et c'est bien l tout le problme d'ailleurs : alors que la reprise est effective depuis plusieurs mois voire annes dans la plupart ds pays dvelopps, la France est toujours  la traine. Faudrait peut-tre arrter de se voiler la face.



> Tu veux que les gens travaillent plus de 35h pour quoi ? Produire encore plus ? On gaspille dj de faon incroyable ce qu'on produit tellement il y en a.


Quel rapport avec le gaspillage ? Parce que travailler plus de 35h dans l'informatique a te ferait gaspiller du logiciel ? On va jeter du site web ? Ou bien on va laisser une chance  nos entreprises franaises d'tre comptitives ?
Mme dans la filire agricole du reste, travailler plus ne veut pas ncessairement dire accumuler, mais plutt travailler en qualit, en valeur ajoute (agriculture biologique, etc).



> tu veux qu'on bosse plus de 35h alors qu'on a des millions de gens qui n'ont pas de travail.


C'est incroyable qu'en 2015 on puisse encore avoir des gens qui ont aussi peu de notions conomiques. Le travail n'est pas un gteau o chacun viendrait prendre sa part (donc au dtriment des autres). C'est tout l'inverse, le travail des uns cre le travail des autres. 



> J'aimerais bien connaitre des tudes qui montrent qu'on a besoin de travailler plus  notre poque.


Au choix : 
- ouvrir un livre d'conomie (post annes 70).
- regarder ce que font les pays voisins (bizarre chez eux, a repart).
La mchante droite allemande est plus gnreuse que la gentille gauche franaise, et il y a pas un gauchiste pour se demander pourquoi.

----------


## ymoreau

> Tes liens (les as-tu lu ?) parlent de la richesse mondiale, mes remarques portaient sur l'conomie franaise. Et c'est bien l tout le problme d'ailleurs : alors que la reprise est effective depuis plusieurs mois voire annes dans la plupart ds pays dvelopps, la France est toujours  la traine. Faudrait peut-tre arrter de se voiler la face.


Et je parlais de rpartition ingale au niveau mondial. En l'occurrence grer des millions de rfugis est un problme mondial. Ce que je voulais dire moi c'est qu'avec un "pourboire" de tous les super-riches on aurait de quoi nourrir et abriter tous ces gens, sans demander aux franais de travailler plus de 35h. C'est une utopie bien videmment, mais je refuse de croire que notre systme conomique est une fatalit  laquelle il faut se plier imprativement, c'est seulement un choix politique de s'y plier (lgitime ou pas, je ne prtends pas avoir la rponse).




> Quel rapport avec le gaspillage ? Parce que travailler plus de 35h dans l'informatique a te ferait gaspiller du logiciel ? On va jeter du site web ? Ou bien on va laisser une chance  nos entreprises franaises d'tre comptitives ?
> Mme dans la filire agricole du reste, travailler plus ne veut pas ncessairement dire accumuler, mais plutt travailler en qualit, en valeur ajoute (agriculture biologique, etc).


Tu as raison, on pourrait travailler plus pour une meilleure qualit et pas une plus grande quantit. Sauf que je n'y crois pas 1 seconde, tu parles  juste titre de comptitivit et la qualit n'est vraiment pas un critre prioritaire d'aprs ma perception dans mes boulots et dans l'offre de produits qu'on me propose dans mon quotidien. Ni pour la majorit des consommateurs qui veulent acheter plus et rarement acheter mieux, encore une fois d'aprs mon impression.

----------


## Marco46

> Non. Les premiers responsables de ce dsastre sont les islamistes qui pillent, perscutent et mme massacrent.
> Que des puissances trangres (amricains, mais pas que) aient aids des factions islamistes  prendre le pouvoir c'est une chose, mais a ne doit pas occulter la ralit et la terrible responsabilit des personnes au pouvoir dans ces pays.
> A force de nier la ralit pour pas se faire traiter de mchant raciste, on vise  ct.


Les USA sont responsables de *l'existence* de l'EI en Irak, pas de leurs actes (c'est ce que je voulais dire). L'administration Irakienne avait jusqu'alors empch le conflit sunnite / chiite avec succs. Je rappelle qu'il s'agissait d'un tat *laque*, ennemi d'Al Quaida. Alors oui Saddam Hussein tait un monstre, c'tait pas en soi une mauvaise chose de le dgager mais les USA ont jet le bb avec l'eau du bain.




> - Il faut une dcision politique courageuse, gnreuse et donc coteuse.
> Si l'Allemagne peut se permettre d'accueillir aujourd'hui des migrants, c'est peut-tre en partie parce qu'elle a su se redresser conomiquement.
> Les mmes qui poussent des cris d'horreur  l'ide de bosser plus de 35h, veulent accueillir  tour de bras (enfin pas chez eux, pas dans les quartiers de bobos), mais avec quel argent ?


Si l'Allemagne veut bien accepter les migrants c'est parce que c'est dans son intrt. Il ne s'agit pas d'une population jeune, masculine et sous qualifie comme les migrants conomiques. Il s'agit de familles qui taient tablies dans leur rgion d'origine qui fuient la guerre. Or l'Allemagne a un problme de natalit quasi-mortel pour le peuple allemand  long terme  rgler, ce n'est pas notre cas.
De plus en France le discours haineux et bte du FN depuis des dcennies semble avoir port ses fruits.

----------


## Hrungnir

> Et je parlais de rpartition ingale au niveau mondial. En l'occurrence grer des millions de rfugis est un problme mondial.


C'est certes un problme mondial. Mais je faisais le constat que notre pays qui se gargarise tant de sa belle morale tait, sur ce sujet (comme sur bien d'autres),  la traine derrire des pays qui font moins d'effets de manche mais qui mettent les mains dans le cambouis.
Que de choisir de brider l'conomie en assurant son petit confort est un calcul finalement assez goste.



> c'est qu'avec un "pourboire" de tous les super-riches on aurait de quoi nourrir et abriter tous ces gens, sans demander aux franais de travailler plus de 35h


3 Solutions :
- Attendre que les super-riches s'intressent au sort des plus malheureux de la plante et fassent le job. Mais a peut tre long. 
- Nous qui sommes seulement riches ou moyen riches (et j'englobe quasi toute la population franaise qui est relativement riche par rapport  ces rfugis), essayer d'agir  notre niveau. Et donc se donner les moyens d'agir et en tirer toutes les consquences.
- Prendre les armes et exterminer tous les super-riches de la plante pour rcuprer leur fortune et aider les rfugis avec a. Bien faire comprendre que nous ne sommes pas super-riches mais seulement un tout petit peu riches. De loin on pourrait nous confondre.
Navement je pencherais plutt pour la seconde solution.



> Ni pour la majorit des consommateurs qui veulent acheter plus et rarement acheter mieux, encore une fois d'aprs mon impression.


Il y a un certain nombre de domaines ou la qualit l'emporte sur la quantit. Un flacon de parfum de luxe vaut combien de litres de sent-bon ? Un site web facebook.com vaut combien de sites lycos.fr ? 



> Les USA sont responsables de l'existence de l'EI en Irak, pas de leurs actes (c'est ce que je voulais dire)


L pareil, je ne suis pas sr que a soit aussi simple.
Si des islamistes prennent le pouvoir ds qu'un tat est fragilis, c'est aussi parce qu'il y a un terreau pour les terroristes.
Qui peut dire dans quel tat cette rgion du monde serait sans la prsence amricaine ? Mine de rien les amricains assurent qu'aucune attaque frontale d'tat  tat n'est possible, ils sont capables de "calmer"  peu prs toutes les armes du monde. Alors refaire le matche en assurant que tout est de leur faute n'avance pas  grand chose.
La gopolitique-fiction est une discipline assez pratique mais gure srieuse.



> Si l'Allemagne veut bien accepter les migrants c'est parce que c'est dans son intrt.


C'est en partie vrai, mais c'est aussi parce qu'elle en a les moyens conomiques, qu'elle est dynamique et attractive.  



> De plus en France le discours haineux et bte du FN depuis des dcennies semble avoir port ses fruits.


L encore raccourci un peu simpliste.
Je ne suis pas sr que le FN ait le monopole de la btise ou de la haine. Difficile de dclarer comme principal responsable un parti qui n'a pas t au pouvoir. D'autant qu'encore une fois, le problme n'est pas dans le manque d'intention mais dans le manque de moyens.
Les beaux discours gnreux, droits de l'hommiste, on en a des brouettes entires. Et on en aura toujours, quel que soient les drames, il y aura du monde pour venir larmoyer au JT.
Les moyens d'assurer une politique durable et gnreuse au contraire risquent de faire dfaut. Parce que a implique du courage et des sacrifices.

----------


## Zorrak

> Si l'Allemagne veut bien accepter les migrants c'est parce que c'est dans son intrt. Il ne s'agit pas d'une population jeune, masculine et sous qualifie comme les migrants conomiques. Il s'agit de familles qui taient tablies dans leur rgion d'origine qui fuient la guerre. Or l'Allemagne a un problme de natalit quasi-mortel pour le peuple allemand  long terme  rgler, ce n'est pas notre cas.
> De plus en France le discours haineux et bte du FN depuis des dcennies semble avoir port ses fruits.


Toi je t'adore, t'es un p*tain de gnie.  Comment faites vous pour tre aussi gnial, vous m'tonnerai toujours.
Bon dj je rponds  ta petite insulte gratuite  l'attention du FN donc indirectement  l'attention de toute une partie de la population Franaise, je ne sais pas qui est le plus bte entre le discours du FN et celui du gars qui aprs avoir largement participer (directement ou indirectement)  foutre tout le monde dans la merde vient encore essayer de se trouver un coupable (parmi les occidentaux bien sur  :;): ), et vient donner des leons.  
Les coupables, les personnes lucides savent trs bien qui ils sont ne t'inquite pas  :;): .
Ce n'est dans l'intrt d'aucune nation europenne d'accueillir ne serait-ce qu' 1% de ces migrants.  Que les pays arabes riches les accueille, que la Turquie les accueille...Pour ceux qui se sentent l'me charitable, et qui ont envi de rencontre avec l'autre, accueillez en premier lieu, chez vous, le sdf qui vit au coin de la rue, remettez le sur les rails, faites en sorte qu'il trouve un travail.  Si chaque gauchiste de ce site accueille un sdf, chez lui, on aura bientt plus besoin de croix rouge et de fondations caritatives.
Les nations europennes ont toujours t riches et ont toujours su crer de la richesse pour se dvelopper, et ceci mme avec une population 4 fois moins importante qu'actuellement, une population purement europenne.  Comment crois-tu qu'ils ait t construit nos magnifiques chateaux, nos magnifiques cathdrales, nos magnifiques vaisseaux nous permettant de dcouvrir et de faire dcouvrir le monde.
J'avoue que la grosse bertha  fait fort sur ce coup l.  Elle nous a mme surpass dans la connerie pour une fois.  Ca va tre dur de la battre, mais je suis certains que nos dirigeants tout aussi pourris vont s'efforcer d'y arriver.
Ce qui est mortel pour l'Allemagne ce n'est pas sa faible natalit, mais plutt les personnes qui y sont ns il y a des dizaines d'annes, qui ont grandi avec la haine de soi, la haine de l'occident, la haine de l'homme blanc, qui sont maintenant infiltrs dans toutes les strates de la socit et qui encouragent aujourd'hui l'invasion.  Des personnes un peu comme toi Marco, et tant d'autres, trop d'autres.
A quand une sparation de la France ?  Une partie avec les rod, les marco, les gppro, leurs migrants et tous les gauchistes, les marxistes, les racistes anti peuples europens.  Qu'ils crent leur socit idale tout seul et qu'ils nous lchent les baskets...

----------


## Mingolito

Si c'est une trs bonne affaire pour les allemands. a coute beaucoup moins cher de former un Syrien boucher  l'allemand pendant un an, que d'duquer un gosse allemand pendant 20 ans pour qu'il devienne boucher. D'ailleurs des bouchers ils en importent dj plein de Hongrie et ils les payent au dessous du Smic, par con les allemands.

Donc conomiquement faire travailler des trangers c'est une trs bonne affaire, surtout comme les allemands ou les espagnols  les payer sous le Smic, d'ailleurs il faisait presque pareil avec avec le STO , donc la tradition reviens  :;): .

Ce qui est stupide c'est l'asile politique, tu hberge une famille pendant 2 ans, avec une "allocation" et il  pas le droit de travailler, c'est conomiquement dsastreux, et stupide, car il y toujours pleins de travail que les "locaux" ne veulent pas faire. Les locaux veulent tous devenir fonctionnaire, ou employs de bureau, ou acteur ou chanteur ou chmeur ou RMiste professionnel, ils ne veulent pas faire un vrai travail qui risquent de les fatiguer (artisan, agriculteur, btiment, poubelles, mnage, aide soignants,...).

Donc asile politique sans droit de travailler c'est couteux. Faire travailler des trangers pour des jobs ou on trouve pas de locaux de toute faon, trs bon plan conomiquement.

Bon aprs si tu veux absolument avoir une population de Boches blanc et blondinet qui vont  l'glise a peu te poser un problme, et que tu te retrouve avec des basans qui vont  la mosque, c'est grave Doctor ? Si c'est grave selon toi la c'est pas un problme conomique mais de tolrance voir de racisme. Construire pleins de Mosques, excellent plan conomique pour relancer lemploi et la croissance. Sinon au pire btir des minarets sur des vielles glises qui ne servent plus pour les transformer en mosque a se fait aussi beaucoup  ::ccool:: 

De toute faon : 
- La religion catho c'est foutu, c'est mort, c'est le dclin _(Le catholicisme est en chute libre depuis 25 ans en France)_, et comme "la nature  horreur du vide",  des minarets tu va en voir foisonner de plus en plus c'est comme ca _(lislam est officiellement devenu la premire religion du monde)_, tu ne peu rien y faire, il va va falloir te faire une raison. Et puis avoir 4 femmes et  manger du couscous et des merguez c'est pas si mal non ?  ::mrgreen:: 
- La "race blanche" est foutue, il  t prouv scientifiquement que les opposs s'attirent sexuellement, c'est une attirance naturelle pour mlanger les gnes, rsultat des tonnes de mariages mixtes _(dj plus de 27% ! )_, donc au final il y aura plus de blancs, que des basans.

Donc l'avenir de l'Europe c'est des basans qui iront  la mosque _(voir l'excellente prdiction de l'excellent Michel Houellebecq dans son dernier roman Soumission)_,  et oui c'est comme a, tu ne peu strictement rien faire contre sauf des manifestations  la con  :8-): .
Au pire il suffira de rattacher l'Europe  Daesh comme a la guerre sera enfin finie, la paix mondiale arrive...
Alors autant commencer maintenant qu'il y aillent en Allemagne, ils y sont attendus pour le nouveau STO (*S*alamalekoum les *T*ravailleurs *O*rientaux ! )...

----------


## GPPro

> Si c'est une trs bonne affaire pour les allemands. a coute beaucoup moins cher de former un Syrien boucher  l'allemand pendant un an, que d'duquer un gosse allemand pendant 20 ans pour qu'il devienne boucher. D'ailleurs des bouchers ils en importent dj plein de Hongrie et ils les payent au dessous du Smic, par con les allemands.
> 
> Donc conomiquement faire travailler des trangers c'est une trs bonne affaire, surtout comme les allemands ou les espagnols  les payer sous le Smic, d'ailleurs il faisait presque pareil avec avec le STO , donc la tradition reviens .
> 
> Ce qui est stupide c'est l'asile politique, tu hberge une famille pendant 2 ans, avec une "allocation" et il  pas le droit de travailler, c'est conomiquement dsastreux, et stupide, car il y toujours pleins de travail que les "locaux" ne veulent pas faire. Les locaux veulent tous devenir fonctionnaire, ou employs de bureau, ou acteur ou chanteur ou chmeur ou RMiste professionnel, ils ne veulent pas faire un vrai travail qui risquent de les fatiguer (artisan, agriculteur, btiment, poubelles, mnage, aide soignants,...).
> 
> Donc asile politique sans droit de travailler c'est couteux. Faire travailler des trangers pour des jobs ou on trouve pas de locaux de toute faon, trs bon plan conomiquement.
> 
> Bon aprs si tu veux absolument avoir une population de Boches blanc et blondinet qui vont  l'glise a peu te poser un problme, et que tu te retrouve avec des basans qui vont  la mosque, c'est grave Doctor ? Si c'est grave selon toi la c'est pas un problme conomique mais de tolrance voir de racisme. Construire pleins de Mosques, excellent plan conomique pour relancer lemploi et la croissance. Sinon au pire btir des minarets sur des vielles glises qui ne servent plus pour les transformer en mosque a se fait aussi beaucoup 
> ...


C'est bon a !

----------


## ManusDei

> Ce n'est dans l'intrt d'aucune nation europenne d'accueillir ne serait-ce qu' 1% de ces migrants.


On a plein de petites communes dont les coles vont fermer parce qu'il manque un ou deux gamins, ou des dserts mdicaux car plus de gnralistes (entre autres). Hors les rfugis sont principalement la portion duque de la population, celle qui a les moyens de payer les passeurs, donc dans le tas tu as des mdecins, des ingnieurs etc... qu'on pourrait tout  fait caser dans un bled paum au Lozre ou autre. Et ceux qui ont des gamins pourraient aller dans le mme type de communes, mais en choisissant celles o les coles se vident.




> Donc l'avenir de l'Europe c'est des basans qui iront  la mosque _(voir l'excellente prdiction de l'excellent Michel Houellebecq dans son dernier roman Soumission)_,  et oui c'est comme a, tu ne peu strictement rien faire contre sauf des manifestations  la con .


Mou. On a pas de stats thniques ou religieuses donc c'est quasi impossible de juger, mais semblerait qu'il n'y a que 3-4 millions de musulmans en France, la plupart non pratiquants. Par contre on se focalise beaucoup sur les quelques milliers qui sont excits (en France le nombre de salafistes est estim  moins de 1000, et pourtant qu'est-ce qu'on en a entendu parler).

----------


## macslan

Il faudrait les logs une partie dans la maison de secret story et qu'on arrte avec l'mission

----------


## Marco46

> L pareil, je ne suis pas sr que a soit aussi simple.
> Si des islamistes prennent le pouvoir ds qu'un tat est fragilis, c'est aussi parce qu'il y a un terreau pour les terroristes.
> Qui peut dire dans quel tat cette rgion du monde serait sans la prsence amricaine ?


L'tat irakien n'a pas t fragilis par les amricains, il a t *ananti*. Si les USA n'taient pas venus tout bousiller tout porte  croire que l'tat islamique n'existerait pas. Il a fallu des annes de guerres civiles en Irak pour aboutir  la cration de cet "tat" peu de temps aprs le retrait des forces US de l'Irak.




> Mine de rien les amricains assurent qu'aucune attaque frontale d'tat  tat n'est possible, ils sont capables de "calmer"  peu prs toutes les armes du monde. Alors refaire le matche en assurant que tout est de leur faute n'avance pas  grand chose.


Tu m'tonnes, l'attaque frontale c'est eux qui la font  ::aie:: 

Revisionne les missions type C dans l'air avant la 2me intervention US en Irak, tu verras c'est effrayant. Tous les experts du monde arabe disaient la mme chose : Ca va tre un chec et il y aura une guerre civile interminable entre chiite et sunnite et on ne sait pas ce qui mergera de a. Ben voil maintenant on sait.




> La gopolitique-fiction est une discipline assez pratique mais gure srieuse.


C'est ce qu'il aurait fallu expliquer aux partisans du nouvel ordre mondial (le bouquin des no-conservateurs US qui a servi de base  la politique trangre US de l're Bush junior)




> L encore raccourci un peu simpliste.
> Je ne suis pas sr que le FN ait le monopole de la btise ou de la haine.


Le monopole certainement pas mais ils sont champions haut la main.

Le discours qui consiste  dire un immigr travaillant en France = un franais au chmage c'est de la foutaise. On va prendre des exemples simples sur Paris, t'as dj vu des bons franais bien blancs dans les cuisines (commis et plonge) des restos ? Ou balayer les rues ? Ou nettoyer les bureaux le jour et la nuit ?

C'est rarissime. Ils ne sont pas tous au noir ces gens l, la majorit bosse dclar, paye des cotisations, paye des impts, dans des conditions de travail difficiles.

Simplement comme ils ne maitrisent pas la langue ils sont limits  ce type de boulots que les franais ne veulent pas occuper (et je suis le premier  comprendre pourquoi ayant eu occasionnellement  faire ce genre de jobs).

Donc ils nous rendent service.

Par ailleurs il est prouv que le solde conomique de l'immigration est positif, et largement.

Enfin, comme l'a dit quelqu'un d'autre trs justement, les rfugis actuels sont des gens forms avec des familles (donc recherchant stabilit) qui taient installs dans leur pays d'origine. C'est donc un cot de dpart (accueil) pour un bnfice net en sortie (formation gratuite en dehors de la langue). On ferait mieux de leur ouvrir la porte et de recruter des gens pour assurer leur intgration (cours de langue, apprentissage de la culture franaise, etc ...)

La vrai difficult c'est de pas en faire rentrer trop trop vite pour ne pas dstabiliser les indignes.

Voil a c'est un raisonnement intelligent. C'est trs exactement l'inverse de ce que fait le FN.




> Difficile de dclarer comme principal responsable un parti qui n'a pas t au pouvoir. D'autant qu'encore une fois, le problme n'est pas dans le manque d'intention mais dans le manque de moyens.
> Les beaux discours gnreux, droits de l'hommiste, on en a des brouettes entires. Et on en aura toujours, quel que soient les drames, il y aura du monde pour venir larmoyer au JT.
> Les moyens d'assurer une politique durable et gnreuse au contraire risquent de faire dfaut. Parce que a implique du courage et des sacrifices.


Le FN parle  l'opinion publique depuis des dcennies, son discours rentre peu  peu dans la tte des franais les plus idiots ou des plus dsesprs (je parle des nouvelles gnrations, certains anciens sont rsolument et ouvertement colonialistes et racistes)  tel point que la drive droitire de la droite "rgulire" est provoque par le FN (stratgie de Sarko pour aspirer les lecteurs FN, stratgie semble-t-il toujours d'actualit).

----------


## Marco46

> Toi je t'adore, t'es un p*tain de gnie.  Comment faites vous pour tre aussi gnial, vous m'tonnerai toujours.
> Bon dj je rponds  ta petite insulte gratuite  l'attention du FN donc indirectement  l'attention de toute une partie de la population Franaise, 
> 
> [...]
> 
> A quand une sparation de la France ?  Une partie avec les rod, les marco, les gppro, leurs migrants et tous les gauchistes, les marxistes, les racistes anti peuples europens.  Qu'ils crent leur socit idale tout seul et qu'ils nous lchent les baskets...


Toi, commences dj par retourner  l'cole pour y apprendre ta langue natale. Ensuite tu pourras venir discuter avec les grandes personnes.

----------


## Algo D.DN

> Le FN parle  l'opinion publique depuis des dcennies, son discours rentre peu  peu dans la tte des franais les plus idiots ou des plus dsesprs (je parle des nouvelles gnrations, certains anciens sont rsolument et ouvertement colonialistes et racistes)  tel point que la drive droitire de la droite "rgulire" est provoque par le FN (stratgie de Sarko pour aspirer les lecteurs FN, stratgie semble-t-il toujours d'actualit).


Anf, nul besoin d'tre au pouvoir pour donner de l'cho, suffit de voir comment les journaleux s'exaltent face  la vhmence du sieur chtelain pre conduit par l'imptueuse rengate fille, c'est que le tapage passionn le journaleux s'en dlecte, quitte  contribuer  la propagation des discours verbeux qui de fait se normalisent...Un peu comme des feuilletons qui confortent certain'es dans l'ide que l'extrmisme se dcline en prt  porter, un peu comme le vintage ringard d'hier devient chic aujourd'hui, plus honte de l'afficher.

----------


## Hrungnir

> des minarets tu va en voir foisonner de plus en plus c'est comme ca (lislam est officiellement devenu la premire religion du monde), tu ne peu rien y faire, il va va falloir te faire une raison.


Faudrait peut-tre tre srieux deux minutes. Dans ton propre lien : 2 milliards de chrtien pour 1.3 milliards de musulmans.
Il y a un milliard de catholiques (a va comme dclin), mais si on compare les confessions, il faut tre logique et compter sparment les sunnites, les chiites et tous les sous-courants associs.
Techniquement il n'y a aucun quivalent   la religion catholique. Le monde musulman est plus comparable au protestantisme.



> il y aura une guerre civile interminable entre chiite et sunnite et on ne sait pas ce qui mergera de a. Ben voil maintenant on sait.


Oui, c'est bien le problme et c'tait le point que je soulevais. La responsabilit premire c'est tout de mme que les gagnants de la guerre civile sont des barbares islamistes.
Il n'y a pas lieu de les exonrer de leur responsabilit et de rejeter la faute sur d'autres.
Quand l'Allemagne bascule dans le nazisme en 36, il ne suffit pas de dire que les responsables sont les franais et les anglais qui ont dtruit le pays 14-18 et ont nourri leur volont de revanche.
Tu peux appliquer le raisonnement pour n'importe quel rgime totalitaire, tu trouveras toujours des causes.
Si tu as un peu de temps tu peux mme appliquer a aux personnes et tu trouveras des causes aux actes malveillants de chaque individu. Personne ne nait un couteau entre les dents avec une envie de tuer son voisin.
Maintenant savoir que tel pays a t dtruit par tel autre, ou qu'untel a t viol tant gosse, n'exclut pas la responsabilit premire et entire des barbares qui commettent leur atrocits.



> On va prendre des exemples simples sur Paris, t'as dj vu des bons franais bien blancs dans les cuisines (commis et plonge) des restos ? Ou balayer les rues ? Ou nettoyer les bureaux le jour et la nuit ?


1. J'habite pas sur Paris mais oui j'en ai vu.
2. C'est un argument assez facilement retournable. A 15000/mois tu trouverais des gens pour faire la plonge. 
S'il manque de la main duvre dans un secteur il suffit d'augmenter les salaires, c'est un principe conomique fondamental (loi de l'offre et de la demande)
L'arrive d'immigrs est un moyen de pression  la baisse sur les salaires (et/ou les conditions de travail), en particulier pour les emplois peu qualifis.
Il est donc probable (mais l c'est de la politique fiction et j'aime pas trop a) qu'en l'absence de ces immigrations, ces travaux seraient fait par des franais de souche, mais  des salaires jugs acceptables par ceux-l.
Donc oui ils prennent des emplois aux franais, c'est une ralit objective.
Si la gauche nie cette ralit l, c'est parce qu'elle est emptre dans sa vision du gteau  partager. Hors, en prenant ces emplois, ils participent au dynamisme de l'conomie donc  la cration d'autres emplois.
L'quation "un immigr travaillant en France = un franais au chmage" est donc fausse mais pas pour les raisons que tu indiques.



> Donc ils nous rendent service.


Ils rendent surtout service aux socits qui les emploient.
Et justifier l'immigration par un argument conomique me parait tout aussi contestable que de la refuser sur ce motif.
 - Venez les pauvres immigrs, on va vous exploiter pour pas cher et vos pays sous-dvelopps ne bnficieront ni de votre ducation ni de votre travail.
- Dgagez les pauvres immigrs, vous nous coutez trop cher, on sera donc mieux sans vous.
Pour moi ces deux propositions dcoulent d'une analyse conomique oppose mais sont moralement quivalentes (ie. immorales donc).



> Par ailleurs il est prouv que le solde conomique de l'immigration est positif, et largement.


Non, clairement non.
Il y a une seule tude commande par des gauchistes de Lille qui affirme a, toutes les autres dmontrent le contraire.
Si c'tait le cas du reste, on aurait une super martingale.
Par ailleurs, le problme de l'immigration c'est que le cot en est support par les classes pauvres et moyennes. Mais les bnfices de l'immigration sont rcolts par les classes les plus riches. Il est plus facile d'tre pour l'immigration massive quand on est PDG de Peugeot qu'ouvrier chez Peugeot...



> Voil a c'est un raisonnement intelligent. C'est trs exactement l'inverse de ce que fait le FN.


J'apprcie ton humilit.
Deux choses: 
- la question de l'immigration est un problme complexe qui touche  des sujets difficilement quantifiables (conomie, morale, gopolitique, identit, etc). Partir du principe qu'on a raison et que ceux qui sont pas d'accord sont donc forcment des haineux et des abrutis est le moyen le plus sr de se tromper.
- la dernire "vague" d'immigration (principalement africaine) pose des problmes d'intgration. On peut imputer cet chec  une hostilit de franais racistes,  des politiques d'immigration dsastreuses,  des comportements communautaires des immigrs,  un contexte conomique difficile, etc.
Peut-tre un peu de tout a  des degrs divers.
Mais il est difficile de s'tonner que les franais n'aient plus trop envie d'immigration. 
Mme si je pense que c'est une erreur grave (et mme une faute morale), je comprends que certains disent "a suffit". Les traiter d'abrutis ou de fachos risque de ne pas suffire  les convaincre.



> Le FN parle  l'opinion publique depuis des dcennies, son discours rentre peu  peu dans la tte des franais les plus idiots ou des plus dsesprs


1. Tous les partis parlent  l'opinion publique, le FN n'a pas un accs large et complaisant aux mdias. Pourquoi les franais seraient-ils donc spcialement formats par le FN ?
2. Pourquoi les plus idiots ? Etre encore communiste aprs les rpressions du printemps de Prague (donc aprs 1968) est un signe d'idiotie avance. J'ai du mal  trouver intelligent quelqu'un qui trouve positif le bilan de Hollande. 
Mais ce besoin de dnigrer et d'insulter les autres ne me parait ni juste, ni efficace. L'opinion politique n'est pas un critre pertinent pour jauger l'intelligence de quelqu'un.



> certains anciens sont rsolument et ouvertement colonialistes et racistes


Certains encore plus anciens te diraient qu' la belle poque c'est la gauche qui tait colonialiste et raciste.
 Les races suprieures ont un droit sur les races infrieures  (Jules Ferry)



> tel point que la drive droitire de la droite "rgulire" est provoque par le FN (stratgie de Sarko pour aspirer les lecteurs FN, stratgie semble-t-il toujours d'actualit).


Bof. La drive droitire, en tout cas sur ce sujet de l'immigration, est une invention de mdias gauchisants.
Regarde les discours du RPR des annes 90 et dis-moi dans quel sens  drive la droite ?
Et si tu remontes aux annes 80, le discours du parti communiste tait pire que le FN d'aujourd'hui.

----------


## Zirak

> Pour ceux qui se sentent l'me charitable, et qui ont envi de rencontre avec l'autre, accueillez en premier lieu, chez vous, le sdf qui vit au coin de la rue, remettez le sur les rails, faites en sorte qu'il trouve un travail.  Si chaque gauchiste de ce site accueille un sdf, chez lui, on aura bientt plus besoin de croix rouge et de fondations caritatives...


Moi ce qui me fait marrer avec les haineux dans ton genre qui nous sortent l'exemple des SDF, c'est que tout le reste de l'anne, et ce depuis des annes, les SDF, vous n'en avez rien  foutre (si tous les partisans du FN prenaient un SDF chez eux on aurait plus besoin de Croix-Rouge non plus, avec 20% des votants qui votent FN), et vous les laissez crever, vous tes les premiers  passer devant eux sans les regarder (contrairement au socialo-coco-gauchiste de base (on est bien d'accord que les bobo-riches de la capitale et nos "lites" ne sont pas inclus) que tu dtestes qui lui va en gnral lui donner la pice ou un truc  manger).

Par contre, si les SDF peuvent servir  empcher l'arrive d'trangers, la par contre, ils reviennent volontiers  votre bon souvenir et vous vous inquitez de leur situation... 

Ce que j'aime galement dans ton intervention, c'est le "pour ceux qui se sentent l'me charitable" (sous-entendu, tu ne t'inclus pas dedans donc), ce qui signifie donc que tu ne veux pas des rfugis MAIS qu'en plus, tu n'accueilleras pas un SDF de souche non plus (bah oui hein, tu n'es pas un de ces sales gauchistes), donc au final, tu viens donner la leon alors que tu dois tre  peu prs ce qui reprsente le mieux la lie de l'humanit...

----------


## Captain_JS

[QUOTE=Zirak;8376627]Par contre, si les SDF peuvent servir  empcher l'arrive d'trangers, la par contre, ils reviennent volontiers  votre bon souvenir et vous vous inquitez de leur situation... [QUOTE]
Non l tu inverse l'argument ...
Le fait est de dire qu'avant de soigner la misre qui vient de l'autre bout de monde, on pourrait commencer par la soigner au coin de la rue  ::calim2::

----------


## GPPro

[QUOTE=Captain_JS;8376668][QUOTE=Zirak;8376627]Par contre, si les SDF peuvent servir  empcher l'arrive d'trangers, la par contre, ils reviennent volontiers  votre bon souvenir et vous vous inquitez de leur situation... 


> Non l tu inverse l'argument ...
> Le fait est de dire qu'avant de soigner la misre qui vient de l'autre bout de monde, on pourrait commencer par la soigner au coin de la rue


Ce qu'il dit aussi c'est qu'on aimerait voir des hordes de fhaineux aider lesdits SDF Avant de les voir cracher  la figure en invoquant les SDF qu'on n'aiderait pas...

----------


## ymoreau

> 3 Solutions :
> - Attendre que les super-riches s'intressent au sort des plus malheureux de la plante et fassent le job. Mais a peut tre long. 
> - Nous qui sommes seulement riches ou moyen riches (et j'englobe quasi toute la population franaise qui est relativement riche par rapport  ces rfugis), essayer d'agir  notre niveau. Et donc se donner les moyens d'agir et en tirer toutes les consquences.
> - Prendre les armes et exterminer tous les super-riches de la plante pour rcuprer leur fortune et aider les rfugis avec a. Bien faire comprendre que nous ne sommes pas super-riches mais seulement un tout petit peu riches. De loin on pourrait nous confondre.
> Navement je pencherais plutt pour la seconde solution.


La solution 1 est videmment  exclure, mme si j'ai t assez tonn des lans humanistes de certains multi milliardaires, il y a peut tre de l'espoir.
La solution 3 est un extrme et je reste convaincu qu'il existe des intermdiaires. Sans les exterminer, on pourrait ajuster les lois pour rcuprer une partie de leur fortune. Et oui je suis d'accord que a impliquerait de la mme manire aux moyen riches comme nous de faire aussi des efforts sur certains points ( quantifier car les carts de richesse sont tellement normes que nos efforts seraient sans doute une goutte d'eau).

La solution 2 semble la plus raliste  notre niveau mais je ne suis pas d'accord sur la manire de s'y prendre, si par "agir" tu penses  travailler plus sachant que la valeur ajoute va principalement enrichir les super riches je ne vois pas l'intrt. Et si on restait plutt  nos 35h tout en donnant quelques heures par semaines  agir directement comme le font certains au travers d'associations, a me semble dj plus solidaire et constructif. Il existe forcment des tas d'alternatives que je n'imagine pas et que je ne connais pas. Mais je persiste  croire que travailler plus de 35h n'a d'avantage que pour les patrons/actionnaires.

----------


## Zirak

> Non l tu inverse l'argument ...
> Le fait est de dire qu'avant de soigner la misre qui vient de l'autre bout de monde, on pourrait commencer par la soigner au coin de la rue


GPPro a bien compris o je voulais en venir mais je vais reprciser ma pense, vu qu'apparemment elle ne l'tait pas assez :

Bien sr qu'il faut AUSSI s'occuper des pauvres chez nous, et pas seulement des pauvres de l'autre bout du monde.

MAIS ce que je dis, c'est que 9 fois sur 10, les gens qui prennent l'argument des SDF pour justifier le fait qu'on a pas de quoi accueillir les rfugis (bah oui ma pov' dam', regardez nos pauv' SDF pure souche qui dorment dehors, on fait d'j rien pour eux, alors on va pas aller aider ces trangers de l'aut' bout du mond' !), bah ils en avaient strictement rien  foutre avant l'arrive des rfugis desdits SDF, et qu'ils n'en auront toujours rien  foutre une fois que cette histoire se sera tasse.

Eux ne font rien pour les SDF (qu'ils soient de souche ou non d'ailleurs, car bon, les SDF qui ne sont pas blancs de peau, bizarrement habituellement ce ne sont pas des SDF, mais des "parasites" pour ces gens l, c'est d'ailleurs marrant comment le vocabulaire change quand a les arrangent) , et ils viennent jeter en plein visage des autres qu'on ferrait mieux de s'occuper des SDF avant les rfugis ?

Eh bien qu'ils arrtent de penser seulement  leur gueule, et qu'ils les aident les SDF, et pendant ce temps l, les autres pourront aider les rfugis, mais non, ils ne font que brandir l'argument des SDF pour qu'on laisse les trangers dehors, pendant que les SDF eux, continuent de crever dans la rue...

C'est le plus bel exemple d'hypocrisie et de xnophobie que l'on a pu faire dernirement.

----------


## Captain_JS

> GPPro a bien compris o je voulais en venir mais je vais reprciser ma pense, vu qu'apparemment elle ne l'tait pas assez :
> 
> Bien sr qu'il faut AUSSI s'occuper des pauvres chez nous, et pas seulement des pauvres de l'autre bout du monde.
> 
> MAIS ce que je dis, c'est que 9 fois sur 10, les gens qui prennent l'argument des SDF pour justifier le fait qu'on a pas de quoi accueillir les rfugis (bah oui ma pov' dam', regardez nos pauv' SDF pure souche qui dorment dehors, on fait d'j rien pour eux, alors on va pas aller aider ces trangers de l'aut' bout du mond' !), bah ils en avaient strictement rien  foutre avant l'arrive des rfugis desdits SDF, et qu'ils n'en auront toujours rien  foutre une fois que cette histoire se sera tasse.
> 
> Eux ne font rien pour les SDF (qu'ils soient de souche ou non d'ailleurs, car bon, les SDF qui ne sont pas blancs de peau, bizarrement habituellement ce ne sont pas des SDF, mais des "parasites" pour ces gens l, c'est d'ailleurs marrant comment le vocabulaire change quand a les arrangent) , et ils viennent jeter en plein visage des autres qu'on ferrait mieux de s'occuper des SDF avant les rfugis ?
> 
> Eh bien qu'ils arrtent de penser seulement  leur gueule, et qu'ils les aident les SDF, et pendant ce temps l, les autres pourront aider les rfugis, mais non, ils ne font que brandir l'argument des SDF pour qu'on laisse les trangers dehors, pendant que les SDF eux, continuent de crever dans la rue...
> ...


Ok l je comprends mieux  :;):

----------


## ymoreau

> Bien sr qu'il faut AUSSI s'occuper des pauvres chez nous, et pas seulement des pauvres de l'autre bout du monde.


Mme si c'est certain l'argument est utilis dans tous les sens pour des raisons  vomir et je suis totalement pour l'aide aux rfugis quel qu'en soit le cot.
La question derrire a reste lgitime, si on peut dbloquer des fonds pour aider les rfugis pourquoi n'a-t-on pas dbloqu d'autres fonds avant pour aider les SDF ? D'o sort l'argent et pourquoi on ne l'aurait pas sorti avant ? Je suppose que la rponse "humaine" serait dans les priorits, les rfugis risquent la mort dans la guerre c'est une urgence autre que quelqu'un qui dort sous les ponts ? J'ai du mal  "quantifier" ce genre de misre, bien videmment dans l'idal je voudrais qu'on aide tout le monde mais a ressemble aussi  un foutage de gueule politique de pouvoir faire soudainement des efforts humanitaires alors qu'on nous dit de serrer la ceinture trs fort depuis des annes. a prouve clairement l'hypocrisie des discours prcdents.

----------


## Marco46

> Oui, c'est bien le problme et c'tait le point que je soulevais. La responsabilit premire c'est tout de mme que les gagnants de la guerre civile sont des barbares islamistes.
> Il n'y a pas lieu de les exonrer de leur responsabilit et de rejeter la faute sur d'autres.
> Quand l'Allemagne bascule dans le nazisme en 36, il ne suffit pas de dire que les responsables sont les franais et les anglais qui ont dtruit le pays 14-18 et ont nourri leur volont de revanche.
> Tu peux appliquer le raisonnement pour n'importe quel rgime totalitaire, tu trouveras toujours des causes.
> Si tu as un peu de temps tu peux mme appliquer a aux personnes et tu trouveras des causes aux actes malveillants de chaque individu. Personne ne nait un couteau entre les dents avec une envie de tuer son voisin.
> Maintenant savoir que tel pays a t dtruit par tel autre, ou qu'untel a t viol tant gosse, n'exclut pas la responsabilit premire et entire des barbares qui commettent leur atrocits.


Je pense que tu devrais me relire avant de poster. Je n'ai jamais crit que les actes US exonraient les membres de l'EI de leurs responsabilits. j'ai crit que *l'existence* de l'EI relevait de la responsabilit des USA.




> [...]
> 
> Ils rendent surtout service aux socits qui les emploient.
> Et justifier l'immigration par un argument conomique me parait tout aussi contestable que de la refuser sur ce motif.
>  - Venez les pauvres immigrs, on va vous exploiter pour pas cher et vos pays sous-dvelopps ne bnficieront ni de votre ducation ni de votre travail.
> - Dgagez les pauvres immigrs, vous nous coutez trop cher, on sera donc mieux sans vous.
> Pour moi ces deux propositions dcoulent d'une analyse conomique oppose mais sont moralement quivalentes (ie. immorales donc).


Tu te trompes sur mes intentions, mon argumentation sur l'impact conomique de l'immigration sert  contester l'argumentation droitire.
Il s'agit de dire que dans l'ensemble la socit s'en trouve gagnante alors que le FN aura tendance  dire que l'immigration est un fardeau pour la socit.

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ton analyse conomique. tablir une hypothse sur la base d'une absence d'immigration ne sert  rien parce qu'il est impossible d'avoir une immigration zro ( part peut tre en Core du Nord). La population immigre qui bosse est de fait partie intgrante de la population active d'un pays.

Ton raisonnement ne relve pas de la politique fiction, il relve de la fantasmagorie la plus complte.




> L'arrive d'immigrs est un moyen de pression  la baisse sur les salaires (et/ou les conditions de travail), en particulier pour les emplois peu qualifis.


Non. L'arrive d'immigrs n'est pas une manipulation du patronat pour faire baisser les salaires, cela ne peut donc pas tre qualifier de "moyen de pression" (moyen cr et command par qui ?). Il y a toujours eu des flux migratoires il y en aura toujours. Et heureusement sinon on finirait par tous tre des gros tars consanguins.

En revanche oui cela a pour effet de presser les salaires  la baisse. 




> Non, clairement non.
> Il y a une seule tude commande par des gauchistes de Lille qui affirme a, toutes les autres dmontrent le contraire.
> Si c'tait le cas du reste, on aurait une super martingale.


Le rapport a t command par le gouvernement Sarkozy (EDIT en fait je sais pas si c'est par l'administration ou le gouvernement mais c'tait sous Sarko) et ralis par des chercheurs indpendants de l'universit de Lille.
Que tu juges les conclusions du rapport gauchistes (on se demande bien sur quelle base) ne rend pas Sarkozy de gauche pour autant  ::ptdr:: 




> Par ailleurs, le problme de l'immigration c'est que le cot en est support par les classes pauvres et moyennes. Mais les bnfices de l'immigration sont rcolts par les classes les plus riches. Il est plus facile d'tre pour l'immigration massive quand on est PDG de Peugeot qu'ouvrier chez Peugeot...


C'est en partie vrai et en partie faux. Les immigrs qui travaillent payent des impts et des taxes qui servent  payer les services publics que tout le monde utilise.




> [...]
> Mais il est difficile de s'tonner que les franais n'aient plus trop envie d'immigration. 
> Mme si je pense que c'est une erreur grave (et mme une faute morale), je comprends que certains disent "a suffit". Les traiter d'abrutis ou de fachos risque de ne pas suffire  les convaincre.


Tu voudrais convaincre des imbciles de devenir intelligents ?

Les problmes d'intgrations que tu soulves sont des problmes d'intgration  l'conomie avant toute chose. Curieusement ceux qui ont du boulot n'ont pas de problme d'intgration.




> 1. Tous les partis parlent  l'opinion publique, le FN n'a pas un accs large et complaisant aux mdias.


Tu plaisantes ?




> Pourquoi les franais seraient-ils donc spcialement formats par le FN ?


L'ensemble de la socit franaise est contamine par le discours du FN depuis des dcennies.




> 2. Pourquoi les plus idiots ? Etre encore communiste aprs les rpressions du printemps de Prague (donc aprs 1968) est un signe d'idiotie avance. J'ai du mal  trouver intelligent quelqu'un qui trouve positif le bilan de Hollande.


Euh oui et ?




> Mais ce besoin de dnigrer et d'insulter les autres ne me parait ni juste, ni efficace. L'opinion politique n'est pas un critre pertinent pour jauger l'intelligence de quelqu'un.


Je suis pas sur le JT de France 2  parler au peuple, je troll entre 2 lignes de code sur un forum pour une dizaine de lecteurs.




> Certains encore plus anciens te diraient qu' la belle poque c'est la gauche qui tait colonialiste et raciste.
>  Les races suprieures ont un droit sur les races infrieures  (Jules Ferry)


Oui et ? Ca prouve quoi ?




> Bof. La drive droitire, en tout cas sur ce sujet de l'immigration, est une invention de mdias gauchisants.
> Regarde les discours du RPR des annes 90 et dis-moi dans quel sens  drive la droite ?
> Et si tu remontes aux annes 80, le discours du parti communiste tait pire que le FN d'aujourd'hui.


Tu veux dire que les mdias ont oblig Sarko a proposer le Karsher pour les banlieues ? (un ex parmi tant d'autres)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> ...


Moi, ce qui me choque le plus, c'est le discours qui dit : "Dsol, pour les SDF mais c'est la crise du logement, vous comprenez ? Hlas, c'est impossible de rquisitionner des logements vides pour vous loger..."
Et, l, comme par miracle, on trouve des logements  foison pour les rfugis. Y aurait pas comme un foutage de gueule ?  ::?: 





> j'ai crit que *l'existence* de l'EI relevait de la responsabilit des USA.


Je comprends qu'il ait pens que tu n'avais pas pu crire quelque chose d'aussi crtin ! Mais, visiblement, si !  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

@jon et ymoreau : ah mais je ne dis pas que l'tat ne se fou pas de la gueule du monde, je parlais du tout venant comme Zorrak qui prne la prfrence nationale pour nos SDF mais qui ne fait rien pour eux, qui reproche au gouvernement de ne pas dbloquer de fonds pour les SDF (mme si je suis d'accord sur le fond) et qui serait ensuite venu gueuler sur la hausse de ses impts ou pour l'aide aux assists / parasites si cela avait t le cas, etc. etc.

Bien sr que l'on doit faire quelque chose pour nos SDF, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi on devrait choisir entre aider les uns ou les autres, ou pourquoi cela serait seulement aux "gauchistes" de payer de leur poche pour aider les SDF ET/OU les rfugis.

Ce que je trouve dplorable, c'est d'utiliser le malheur de certains pour essayer de faire croire que des gens fuyants un pays en guerre ne mritent pas / ne peuvent obtenir notre aide, alors qu'il doit tre le premier  dtourner les yeux quand on lui demande une pice...

----------


## Marco46

> Je comprends qu'il ait pens que tu n'avais pas pu crire quelque chose d'aussi crtin ! Mais, visiblement, si !


Si tu couches avec toutes les filles que tu croises sans te protger et que t'attrapes le SIDA, qui est le responsable ? Toi ou le SIDA ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Si tu couches avec toutes les filles que tu croises sans te protger et que t'attrapes le SIDA, qui est le responsable ? Toi ou le SIDA ?


Il dit qu'il ne voit pas trop le rapport. Et dans l'exemple que tu cites, on pourrait aussi imaginer que les filles en question (enfin au moins une)  une responsabilit, non ? Le SIDA, lui, c'est un bte virus, donc sa responsabilit...   ::roll::

----------


## Marco46

La droite "dcomplexe" dans toute sa splendeur. Et en confrence de presse s'il vous plait !

----------


## Zorrak

Sur mon ortagraphe, honte  moi, mais c'est trop tard pour y faire quelque chose.
Maintenant entre nous deux vu le niveau de tes rflexions, le gamin c'est toi.

Sur la responsabilit de l'Amrique et sur ces interventions au moyen orient et en Afrique, bravo tu viens de dcouvrir l'eau chaude.  Ca fait des annes que certains intervenants de ce forum en parle.
J'ai l'impression que tu as du mal  intgrer ce qui s'est dj dit sur le forum plusieurs fois depuis plusieurs anne.
Tu parles du nouvel ordre mondial sans comprendre que tu en es l'idiot utile.  On dirait un gamin qui dcouvre ses premiers mois devant un discours de Mlanchon.




> Le FN parle  l'opinion publique depuis des dcennies, son discours rentre peu  peu dans la tte des franais les plus idiots ou des plus dsesprs 
> (je parle des nouvelles gnrations, certains anciens sont rsolument et ouvertement colonialistes et racistes) 
>  tel point que la drive droitire de la droite "rgulire" est provoque par le FN (stratgie de Sarko pour aspirer les lecteurs FN, stratgie semble-t-il toujours d'actualit).


Depuis que je suis n les discours que j'entends sont les discours des gauchistes hypocrites, des gauchistes bisounours (tout le monde il est beau, tout le monde il est gentil) et hypocrites, 
les discours sur la France moisie, la France raciste, la France recroqueville, la France goiste, des discours sur le c'est tellement mieux ailleurs, sur l'ouverture des autres peuple  l'tranger par rapport aux Franais racistes,
sur la gnrosit des autres peuples etc...
Ensuite les artistes connus sont de gauche, les journalistes connus sont de gauche, les humoristes connus sont de gauche, les chanteurs connus sont de gauches.  Jean-Jacques Goldman quand j'tais petit chantait dj 
la France et l'Europe moisies et le c'est tellement mieux ailleurs.  J'ai grandit avec tout a, mais Dieu merci le bourrage de crne n'a pas fonctionn sur moi.  Tout le monde n'a pas eu cette chance...
Pour les faibles d'esprit, les soumis et les frustrs, a a t un lavage de cerveau complet.  
Pour certains d'entre eux c'est la ralit de tous les jours qui les a rveill petit  petit.
Sinon a doit faire une dizaine d'anne que j'ai plus la tl, je ne lis aucun journal politique.  
Les histoires de famille ne m'intresse pas trop non plus.  Donc comment le discours du FN aurait pu m'atteindre ?




> Le discours qui consiste  dire un immigr travaillant en France = un franais au chmage c'est de la foutaise. On va prendre des exemples simples sur Paris, t'as dj vu des bons franais bien blancs dans les cuisines (commis et plonge) des restos ? Ou balayer les rues ? Ou nettoyer les bureaux le jour et la nuit ?
> 
> C'est rarissime. Ils ne sont pas tous au noir ces gens l, la majorit bosse dclar, paye des cotisations, paye des impts, dans des conditions de travail difficiles.
> 
> Simplement comme ils ne maitrisent pas la langue ils sont limits  ce type de boulots que les franais ne veulent pas occuper (et je suis le premier  comprendre pourquoi ayant eu occasionnellement  faire ce genre de jobs).
> 
> Donc ils nous rendent service.
> 
> Par ailleurs il est prouv que le solde conomique de l'immigration est positif, et largement.
> ...


Ce qui est de la foutaise c'est de dire que les Franais ne veulent pas faire tel ou tel travail 
pour justifier l'invasion.
Et il faut vraiment tre un mongole de premier choix pour se dire, 
tiens les Franais ne veulent pas faire ceci ou cela, bon et bien on va prendre des millions de gens dans un autre pays
et les faire venir ici.  
Un bon coup de pied au cul aurait suffit  remettre les rcalcitrants dans le droit chemin.
Et puis vous prenez vraiment les pour des cons, c'est a le plus nervant en fait.  Les migrants ne sont pas
spcifiquement des gens forms, certains ont t  l'cole pourquoi pas, certains ont peut tre un bac + 5 pourquoi pas,
quand bien mme ce serait des einstein leur place n'est pas ici.

@Zirak
Tu viens me parler en rpondant compltement  ct de la plaque.  Enfin tu te contentes simplement 
de renverser les rles.  Ce n'est pas moi qui vient me poser en donneur de leon et en justicier.
T'es compltement  ct de tes pompes toi.  
Je te dis de t'occuper toi-mme de choses plus simples avant de vouloir imposer  la France et 
aux Franais tes lubies d'un monde de couscous merguez party et de 72 vierges (Remarque tu risques fort de faire la merguez).

Pour Mingolito voici ce que je pense des soumis, je n'ai pas lu le livre de houellebecq et ne le lirai pas.
Ce sont nos dirigeants, nos gauchistes (99% extrme gauche comprise), et une bonne majorit de la droite.

Bon je parle beaucoup de gauchiste, mais ce n'est pas parce que je suis capitaliste...  
Pas la peine de vous taper dessus la droite et la gauche, l'un comme l'autre vous tes d'une nullit illimit, et n'tes que les 2 faces d'une mme pice.
Il n'y a un qu'un seul parti pour la France.

----------


## foetus

ce sujet j'ai vu pass sur Internet [mais sans vrifier  ::wow:: ]

1) Pour accueillir des rfugis, il y a des accords [de 1957 il me semble]. Mais comme les pays de la pninsule arabique sont majoritairement des gouvernements autoritaires [voire des dictatures], ils ne les ont pas signs/ ratifis.

2) La communaut arabe ne voit pas Daesh/ EL/ Isis comme le mal, bien au contraire, parce qu'ils sont en train de crer un tat/ gouvernement sunnite, tat/ gouvernement manquant.

----------


## goomazio

> Bien sr que l'on doit faire quelque chose pour nos SDF, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi on devrait choisir entre aider les uns ou les autres [...]
> 
> Ce que je trouve dplorable, c'est d'utiliser le malheur de certains pour essayer de faire croire que des gens fuyants un pays en guerre ne mritent pas / ne peuvent obtenir notre aide, alors qu'il doit tre le premier  dtourner les yeux quand on lui demande une pice...


Je suis aussi tout  fait d'accord que c'est pas parce qu'on a des SDF qu'il ne faut pas aider les rfugis.

Mais ce qui est encore plus insuportable, ce sont les gens qui nous traite de facho sous prtexte qu'on rponde ( la question qui n'voque qu'une consquence du problme, les rfugis qui demandent de l'aide, et non pas la cause du problme) que le problme est plus complexe car, oui, on a des SDF, mais aussi des chmeurs, des gens "sur le CPAS" (l'tape entre le chmage et la rue...), des acquis sociaux qui partent  la poubelle et de l'autre ct, des riches ultra riches, des multinationales qui monopolisent... Et on fait des guerres, on va rcolter les matires premires...

Certaines personnes, qui sont majoritaires  ce que je vois hors d'ici, n'ont qu'une seule chose en tte : tat islamique de religieux hystriques => rfugis => poseurs de questions => fachos. Autrement dit, si on discute le fait de tendre les bras  tous les rfugis, on est un facho. Et dieu sait s'il y a matire  discuter dans tout ce bazar.

Il suffit peut-tre d'introduire nos questions par "Oui, aidons les rfugis. Mais, j'aimerais vous dire/demander/..."   ::P: 

Pour illustrer mon propos, il y a ce "meme" avec batman qui frappe robin qui dit "on ferait mieux de s'occuper de nos SDF au lieu de s'occuper des rfug... TA GUEULE !"^^ (quand on dit : il ferait mieux de balayer devant sa porte  la place de... on ne pense pas qu'il devrait UNIQUEMENT balayer devant sa porte !)

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

De la responsabilit des USA_:
Les amricains ont t sur tous les fronts guerriers depuis la fin de la dernire guerre mondiale. Ils sont l ds le dbut pour sassurer quils seront l  la reconstruction, et ainsi, ils peuvent vendre leur prsence, armes et services. La guerre, cest du business et des millionz dollarz, et pour tre les meilleurs, il faut tre l avant les autres. Et comme il ny a pas de morale en affaires, inventer une raison pour intervenir militairement ne les gnent pas.
@Zorrak_: tout le monde n'a pas visit tous les sujets de ce forum et depuis des annes, et vous, linvit de passage, vous avez tout lu_?

Des SDFs_:
Il me semble quil y a une grande diffrence entre un type qui se retrouve SDF et un autre qui a travers mers et pays avec sa descendance  ou mme seul  dans lespoir de la sauver. Il est du devoir des humains de leur viter  tous la mort. Mais si tous deux ont besoin daide psychologique, le premier en a un besoin chronique, et a souvent une tendance suicidaire tandis que lautre me semble  loppos, en tentant limpossible pour la vie.

@Zorrak_: __Jai grandit avec tout a, mais Dieu merci le bourrage de crne na pas fonctionn sur moi__ a me fait toujours rigoler de lire quelque chose du genre_ ::aie:: _! a me fait penser au fou qui dit quil nest pas fou (je parle surtout de la folie telle quon limaginait il y a longtemps). Cest comme _moi, la pub? Elle ne me touche pas_!_

Moi, j'ai grandi au milieu d'athes, et Dieu merci, j'en suis un aussi_!  ::weird::

----------


## Zorrak

> Je suis aussi tout  fait d'accord que c'est pas parce qu'on a des SDF qu'il ne faut pas aider les rfugis.
> 
> Mais ce qui est encore plus insuportable, ce sont les gens qui nous traite de facho sous prtexte qu'on rponde ( la question qui n'voque qu'une consquence du problme, les rfugis qui demandent de l'aide, et non pas la cause du problme) que le problme est plus complexe car, oui, on a des SDF, mais aussi des chmeurs, des gens "sur le CPAS" (l'tape entre le chmage et la rue...), des acquis sociaux qui partent  la poubelle et de l'autre ct, des riches ultra riches, des multinationales qui monopolisent... Et on fait des guerres, on va rcolter les matires premires...
> 
> Certaines personnes, qui sont majoritaires  ce que je vois hors d'ici, n'ont qu'une seule chose en tte : tat islamique de religieux hystriques => rfugis => poseurs de questions => fachos. Autrement dit, si on discute le fait de tendre les bras  tous les rfugis, on est un facho. Et dieu sait s'il y a matire  discuter dans tout ce bazar.
> 
> Il suffit peut-tre d'introduire nos questions par "Oui, aidons les rfugis. Mais, j'aimerais vous dire/demander/..."  
> 
> Pour illustrer mon propos, il y a ce "meme" avec batman qui frappe robin qui dit "on ferait mieux de s'occuper de nos SDF au lieu de s'occuper des rfug... TA GUEULE !"^^ (quand on dit : il ferait mieux de balayer devant sa porte  la place de... on ne pense pas qu'il devrait UNIQUEMENT balayer devant sa porte !)


Un bon Robin aurait dit ta gueule et assom Batman avant que celui-l ne se mette  dire des conneries.
Pour moi la "porte France" est dj bien assez complexe et il y dj pas mal  faire.  
Mais sinon tu peux venir balayer devant chez moi, tailler ma haie, tondre mon gazon et me cirer le bottes.  Et une fois que tu auras fini tu me feras la cuisine.
Non mais srieux, c'est avec des propos comme le tien qu'on voit trs bien que vous n'avez pas la moindre petite ide de ce que a implique d'accueillir les millions de migrants qui vont dbarquer (ou que vous vous en foutez tout simplement), et que vous n'avez certainement pas les paules assez large pour le faire.  Rsultat vous mettez tout le monde dans la merde, donc il faut assomer Batman avant qu'il n'ouvre sa grande gueule.




> De la responsabilit des USA_:
> Les amricains ont t sur tous les fronts guerriers depuis la fin de la dernire guerre mondiale. Ils sont l ds le dbut pour sassurer quils seront l  la reconstruction, et ainsi, ils peuvent vendre leur prsence, armes et services. La guerre, cest du business et des millionz dollarz, et pour tre les meilleurs, il faut tre l avant les autres. Et comme il ny a pas de morale en affaires, inventer une raison pour intervenir militairement ne les gnent pas.


Si tu n'es pas au courant pour les USA, franchement tu devrais lcher l'affaire.  Nous n'en sommes plus l maintenant, je sais pas si tu es au courant mais nous sommes un peu dans un tat d'urgence.  Regarde la situation dans les les grecques, en Grce, en Hongrie et ailleurs en Europe.  C'est facile de retourner sa veste au dernier moment et de dire oui c'est la faute  ceci,  cela, alors que c'tait bien avant qu'il fallait ragir.  C'tait largement prvisible.  Aussi imputer a uniquement sur le dos des USA est trs simpliste.
Venir nous dire maintenant regarde nous n'avons plus le choix, il faut les accueillir.  C'est pas du grand foutage de gueule a ?
Et puis c'est un peu facile de venir nous dire a de ton petit Prou tranquille.  Pourquoi ne vas-tu pas dfiler dans les rues de ta ville avec tes pancartes et tes inscriptions de bon gauchistes sauveur de l'humanit pour accueillir les migrants ?
C'est bizarre on ne les a pas trop entendu nos bons gauchistes humanistes sur l'Ukraine, vous vous en foutez des Ukrainiens ?  Il ne propose pas de couscous merguez party ?  Pas de vierges, pas de polygamie ?...On ne les entend pas sur les massacres de chrtiens en Afrique, au moyen-orient.  Et puis bon en Amrique du Sud il y a aussi pas mal  faire niveau misre, violence, on aurai aussi besoin de leur aide aussi ou au moins d'accueillir des milliers de personnes du Honduras, du Mexique et autre.  En Asie aussi, il y a pas mal de misres, d'ingalit, de violence, il faudrait accueillir plus de chinois, de vietnamiens, de cambodgiens.
Les gauchistes devrait aller prcher la bonne parole avec leur pancarte en Turquie qui nous refilent tous les migrants, ou en Arabie Saoudite.  Ce sont des pays musulmans avec pleins de mosques, des couscous merguez party gante, mais plus srieusement culturellement ils sont trs proches... Ca serait beaucoup plus simple.  Pourquoi ces pays refusent-ils cette manne d'ingnieur ultra qualifi fraichement dbarqu ?  Ou est la solidarit musulmane ?  Il y a aussi la Tunisie, l'Algrie le Maroc qui pourrait prendre leur lot de migrants qui les aideront  dvelopper leur pays.  Pourquoi ne vont-ils pas repcher les migrants en mer comme le fait notre marine.  On va encore nous accuser par la suite de voler toute les richesses...

----------


## goomazio

Tu confondrais pas Batman et Robin ?

----------


## foetus

> Et puis c'est un peu facile de venir nous dire a de ton petit Prou tranquille.  Pourquoi ne vas-tu pas dfiler dans les rues de ta ville avec tes pancartes et tes inscriptions de bon gauchistes sauveur de l'humanit pour accueillir les migrants ?


Les migrants ne veulent pas  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::  Uruguay : des rfugis syriens manifestent pour quitter le pays

----------


## ManusDei

> d'accueillir les millions de migrants qui vont dbarquer 
> 
> [...]C'est bizarre on ne les a pas trop entendu nos bons gauchistes humanistes sur l'Ukraine, vous vous en foutez des Ukrainiens ?  Il ne propose pas de couscous merguez party ?  Pas de vierges, pas de polygamie ?


Ca me rappelle les affiches de propagandes aux US pendant la guerre froide. "Des millions de russes prts  manger vos enfants", "Les russes vont vous gorger dans la nuit", "Les russes vont tout vous prendre sous couvert de communisme"

----------


## fcharton2

Et aujourd'hui, on apprenait que ...

- Munich n'arrive plus  suivre un nombre de rfugis qui augmente tous les jours (pour les faibles en calcul, 4000 par jour (les entres en Hongrie), cela fait prs d'un million et demi par an... http://www.lepoint.fr/monde/munich-s...1964327_24.php
- Berlin s'agace du manque de contrle aux frontires  http://www.lemonde.fr/europe/article...5319_3214.html

Comme avec Tchernobyl, la France n'est pas concerne... ou va probablement mettre encore quelques semaines  ragir (lundi dernier, notre prsident expliquait qu'on accueillerait 24 000 rfugis sur deux ans, alors que les 24 000 correspondent au quota des six premiers mois de cette anne... le calcul, c'est pas son fort,  notre prsident). 

Donc pour ceux qui avaient un doute, quand on annonce bien fort, au son des flonflons, que l'on accueille tout le monde, tout le monde vient... 

Gouverner c'est prvoir? A mais pas du tout, gouverner, c'est ragir  chaud, faon twitter, se payer de discours qui font chaud au cur, et se dire que pour les consquences, ben on verra, puis on ragira  chaud, et on fera d'autres discours...

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> ou va probablement mettre encore quelques semaines  ragir (lundi dernier, notre prsident expliquait qu'on accueillerait 24 000 rfugis sur deux ans, alors que les 24 000 correspondent au quota des six premiers mois de cette anne... le calcul, c'est pas son fort,  notre prsident).


A raison de 4500 entres par jour (_Hongrie ci-dessous_), ca ne fait que 5 jours 1/2 sur 2 ans ...  ::aie::  ::aie::     ou une seule journe de Munich pour un an....





> Munich, qui a accueilli douze mille deux cents rfugis durant la seule journe de samed





> En Hongrie, un nouveau record darrive de personnes a t enregistr samedi, avec quatre mille trois cent trente rfugis entrs





> Le ministre des transports sest exprim alors que lAllemagne sattend  accueillir cette anne un record de 800 000 demandeurs dasile.

----------


## fcharton2

Quelques explications sur le chiffre de 24 000...
http://www.lemonde.fr/europe/article...9591_3214.html

Donc, 24 000, c'est 20% de 120 000, et quand on a 24 000 en France, il y en a 32 000 en Allemagne. La semaine dernire, l'Allemagne s'attendait  800 000 cette anne, ce qui nous ferait donc (l'application des quotas, c'est une rgle de trois, mais a ne doit pas tre au programme d'HEC ou de l'ENA...), 600 000 par an, ou 1,2 million sur deux ans. (Mais attention, a c'tait la semaine dernire : depuis on a tweet notre bonheur d'accueillir tout le monde, et du coup il y a plus de candidats)

Et si on raisonne sur les arrivants de Hongrie (qui ne reprsentent pas tous les immigrs), 4 500 par jour, cela fait 1 650 000 par an, et 20% de ce nombre (notre quota), c'est 330 000. Auquel il faut bien videmment ajouter ceux qui sont dj l, les 24 000 et quelques autres.

Ca va en faire du monde sur les pelouses de l'Elyse, de Matignon, des Invalides et des Buttes Chaumont... (ah? on me dit qu'il n'est pas prvu d'en accueillir plus de quelques centaines  Paris intramuros, mais que les autres communes, elles? Ah ben a alors!)

Francois

----------


## foetus

> mais que les autres communes, elles? Ah ben a alors!


Il y a eu un article sur 20 minutes suite  la raction ngatives de Franois Baroin [Troyes] et Xavier Bertrand [St-Quentin] [Parti UMP  Rpublicain - Pro FN [???] - de droite]

Rfugis: Les maires ont-ils le droit de refuser de les accueillir?

En gros, non on ne peut pas le forcer ... mais on peut les court-circuiter avec les CADA/ logements sociaux/ associations/ autres  ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## fcharton2

> En gros, non on ne peut pas le forcer ... mais on peut les court-circuiter avec les CADA/ logements sociaux/ associations/ autres


Je crois que le problme n'est pas l... 12 000 rfugis par an, sur deux ans, en admettant que tu ne mobilises que les communes de plus de 5 000 habitants (en gros, 2 000 communes), a fait 6 rfugis par commune. Ca se gre, et si quelques maires chouinent, ce n'est pas vraiment grave.

Etre 350 000 et 600 000 (c'est de cela qu'on parle, si le flux actuel continue, et les dclarations de nos braves politiques et de nos concitoyens qui se sentent tellement plus humains quand ils ont tweet "viendez tous"), c'est une autre paire de manches. En gros, cela fait entre 0,5 et 1% de la population. Si on raisonne au prorata, Paris (intramuros) devrait accueillir plus de 15 000 personnes par an, sur plusieurs annes, et le petit bled de 1000 habitants, devrait en loger entre 5 et 10. Enfin, les loger, les nourrir, leur apprendre le franais, leur trouver du travail...

Juste pour un lment de comparaison, les boat people de la fin des annes 70, dans un contexte nettement plus simple (nombreux francophones, moins de chmage, et de tensions communautaires), c'tait au total 120 000. Ici, on parle probablement de beaucoup plus.

Connaissant nos politiques, je crois qu'au bal des faux culs, l'orchestre se met en place, et que ceux qui dnoncent aujourd'hui les mchants maires qui ne veulent pas faire leur devoir moral (et nous ramnent donc aux heures les plus noires de l'inquisition de la bte immonde) risquent de moins communiquer d'ici quelques semaines. 

Ce qui me fascine, dans cette histoire, c'est l'imprparation...

Francois

----------


## Invit

J'espre qu'ils ne vont pas tous laisser  l'le de france car sinon le metro a va tre comme les boats people..

----------


## Zirak

> Connaissant nos politiques, je crois qu'au bal des faux culs, l'orchestre se met en place, et que ceux qui dnoncent aujourd'hui les mchants maires qui ne veulent pas faire leur devoir moral (*et nous ramnent donc aux heures les plus noires de l'inquisition de la bte immonde*) risquent de moins communiquer d'ici quelques semaines.


Bah quand on voit a, on peut se demander si on en est pas si loin que a...



Perso, qu'un maire ne veuille pas accueillir des migrants, ok, mais qu'il profite du journal municipal pour vhiculer ses sous-entendus merdiques, je trouve cela un peu dplac quand mme.

Le plus ironique tant que le mec a quand mme t directeur de RSF, ce n'est mme plus du retournement de veste  ce niveau la...

----------


## MABROUKI

Les questions de ce sondage me paraissent verser dans l'exageration ...
Le sondage a lui-meme  un titre mal inspire qui  confonds comme les medias ,les migrants economiques et les refugies  de guerre et politiques...
Pour la 1ere categorie qui fuit la pauvrete ,les disparites economiques n'etant pas appelees  dispartaitre, elle   n'est pas nouvelle ...Cette categorie s'accompagne du lot habituel de  mafias de trafiquants en Europe et ailleurs qui entretiennent ce flux et qu'il faut combattre  ....
Un vrai casse-tete  qui est sans solution , moins que la pauvrete soit eradiquee totalement !!!

Pour la 2eme  categorie qui fuit la guerre ou la persecution ,l'accueil est une urgence humanitaire pour  les democraties  a moins de se renier ,& la situation pourrait s'evanouir  par disparition des conflits  !!!

Evidement  les 2 categories se telescopent et se chevauchent ,en sorte que seul Dieu reconnaitra les siens....

A cela s'ajoute une cacophonie politique dans l'UE, chaque pays cherchant  faire prevaloir son point de vue ,contenu tenu de son degre d'exposition...
Les positions anti-refugies se retrouvant chez les pays situes dans la ligne de front:pays balkaniques et mediterraneens....    
La seule solution est de faire avec,en esperant  que les politiques cessent leurs vilains jeux....!!!

----------


## deuche

> Bien sr que l'on doit faire quelque chose pour nos SDF, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi on devrait choisir entre aider les uns ou les autres, ou pourquoi cela serait seulement aux "gauchistes" de payer de leur poche pour aider les SDF ET/OU les rfugis.


Si cela peut t'aider  comprendre, il y a en France des jeunes SDF qui choisissent de quitter leur milieu familial. Ils nont pas de travail et ils sont une charge pour leur foyer et leurs parents, enfin leur maman le plus souvent qui na pas les moyens de nourrir toutes les bouches. Il existe, en effet, certaines personnes qui choisissent la rue pour prserver le peu de confort de leur petit frre ou petite sur. Et bien quand tu discutes avec ces gens-l, qui sont n en France dont les parents ont travaills en France et qui cherche, lgitimement, un travail en France mais qui se retrouvent en galre quotidienne pour trouver un logement, je peux te garantir quil faut tre srieusement accroch pour ne pas trouver injuste que ltat Franais trouve des solutions pour les immigrs quand elle nen offre pas pour ses propres ressortissants. 

Honntement, projette toi dans la situation dun SDF qui galre et qui remarque que les migrants trouvent plus facilement queux de quoi se nourrir et de quoi se loger alors dun seul coup lide de vouloir passer du statut de SDF  celui de migrant peut mrir dans la tte de certains. Une chose est sr, ils seront peu nombreux  trouver cela juste.

----------


## Zirak

> Si cela peut t'aider  comprendre, il y a en France des jeunes SDF qui choisissent de quitter leur milieu familial. Ils nont pas de travail et ils sont une charge pour leur foyer et leurs parents, enfin leur maman le plus souvent qui na pas les moyens de nourrir toutes les bouches. Il existe, en effet, certaines personnes qui choisissent la rue pour prserver le peu de confort de leur petit frre ou petite sur. Et bien quand tu discutes avec ces gens-l, qui sont n en France dont les parents ont travaills en France et qui cherche, lgitimement, un travail en France mais qui se retrouvent en galre quotidienne pour trouver un logement, je peux te garantir quil faut tre srieusement accroch pour ne pas trouver injuste que ltat Franais trouve des solutions pour les immigrs quand elle nen offre pas pour ses propres ressortissants. 
> 
> Honntement, projette toi dans la situation dun SDF qui galre et qui remarque que les migrants trouvent plus facilement queux de quoi se nourrir et de quoi se loger alors dun seul coup lide de vouloir passer du statut de SDF  celui de migrant peut mrir dans la tte de certains. Une chose est sr, ils seront peu nombreux  trouver cela juste.



Mais peu importe la raison pour laquelle le mec est SDF, qu'il l'ai choisi ou non, il faut l'aider  s'en sortir, je n'ai jamais dit le contraire... 

Je dis juste que ceux qui prnent ce discours, ne le font que pour empcher des trangers de venir en France, mais qu'ils ne font rien de plus pour aider les SDF justement. Il y a encore 6 mois de a, personne n'en avait rien  faire des SDF, et l d'un coup, a devient un truc plus urgent que les rfugis ? Tu ne trouves pas a hypocrite ? 

Il s'agirait de bons rfugis bien blancs venant des USA, du Royaume-Uni ou du Canada, je peux t'assurer que bizarrement, cela gnerait pratiquement personne de les accueillir...

Surtout qu'encore une fois, ceux qui tiennent ce discours sont les premiers  gueuler contre les assists qui profitent de leur dur travail, et tout d'un coup, ils serraient d'accord pour que l'Etat dpense X milliard / an, pour loger / nourrir les SDF qui passeront leurs journes
 glander aux frais du contribuable ? Si le gouvernement proposait une telle loi, ils seraient les premiers  gueuler et se plaindre.


Il n'y a  ma connaissance aucun pays o il n'y a aucun SDF, du coup, si on suit votre raisonnement, aucun pays ne peut se permettre d'accueillir ces rfugis, et donc du coup on fait quoi ? On les laisse tous crever ? Tu trouves cela plus _juste_ ? Ces gens n'ont pas demand et n'ont rien fait pour se retrouver dans un pays en guerre, on est bien plus fautif qu'eux (enfin "on", nos gouvernements), je pense que ce qui serait "juste" et la moindre des choses, c'est d'assumer nos conneries.

Donc non, en effet, la France ne peut pas accueillir tous les rfugis, et oui, en effet il faut aider nos SDF, mais encore une fois, pourquoi cela devrait-il tre l'un ou l'autre ? En gros la fraternit, c'est que pour les gens de souche ? Tu n'as pas l'impression de tenir le mme discours qu'un certain parti d'extrme-droite que tu n'aimes pas la ?

----------


## macslan

> Mais peu importe la raison pour laquelle le mec est SDF, qu'il l'ai choisi ou non, il faut l'aider  s'en sortir, je n'ai jamais dit le contraire... 
> 
> Je dis juste que ceux qui prnent ce discours, ne le font que pour empcher des trangers de venir en France, mais qu'ils ne font rien de plus pour aider les SDF justement. Il y a encore 6 mois de a, personne n'en avait rien  faire des SDF, et l d'un coup, a devient un truc plus urgent que les rfugis ? Tu ne trouves pas a hypocrite ? 
> 
> Il s'agirait de bons rfugis bien blancs venant des USA, du Royaume-Uni ou du Canada, je peux t'assurer que bizarrement, cela gnerait pratiquement personne de les accueillir...
> 
> Surtout qu'encore une fois, ceux qui tiennent ce discours sont les premiers  gueuler contre les assists qui profitent de leur dur travail, et tout d'un coup, ils serraient d'accord pour que l'Etat dpense X milliard / an, pour loger / nourrir les SDF qui passeront leurs journes
>  glander aux frais du contribuable ? Si le gouvernement proposait une telle loi, ils seraient les premiers  gueuler et se plaindre.
> 
> ...


Un SDF a justement envoy une lettre remerciant un politicien de son avis et donc d'y log les SDF franais chez lui

----------


## BenoitM

> Si cela peut t'aider  comprendre, il y a en France des jeunes SDF qui choisissent de quitter leur milieu familial. Ils nont pas de travail et ils sont une charge pour leur foyer et leurs parents, enfin leur maman le plus souvent qui na pas les moyens de nourrir toutes les bouches. Il existe, en effet, certaines personnes qui choisissent la rue pour prserver le peu de confort de leur petit frre ou petite sur. Et bien quand tu discutes avec ces gens-l, qui sont n en France dont les parents ont travaills en France et qui cherche, lgitimement, un travail en France mais qui se retrouvent en galre quotidienne pour trouver un logement, je peux te garantir quil faut tre srieusement accroch pour ne pas trouver injuste que ltat Franais trouve des solutions pour les immigrs quand elle nen offre pas pour ses propres ressortissants. 
> 
> Honntement, projette toi dans la situation dun SDF qui galre et qui remarque que les migrants trouvent plus facilement queux de quoi se nourrir et de quoi se loger alors dun seul coup lide de vouloir passer du statut de SDF  celui de migrant peut mrir dans la tte de certains. Une chose est sr, ils seront peu nombreux  trouver cela juste.


Euh le SDF a eu normalement droit  un tas de filet de scurit, alors que le migrant arrive avec rien.

ps : et aussi une partie des SDF sont aussi des migrants  :;):

----------


## ManusDei

Je veux pas me mler plus que a de la discussion sur les SDF, mais parler de "les SDF", c'est comme parler de "les arabes", c'est trs rducteur car "les SDF" a couvre tout un tas de ralits, des gens qui n'ont pas eu de bol, des gens qui l'ont choisi, des gens pour qui s'est temporaire, des gens sans papiers, d'autres avec papiers, certains qui veulent sortir de la rue, d'autres non, etc...

----------


## ymoreau

> C'est bizarre on ne les a pas trop entendu nos bons gauchistes humanistes sur l'Ukraine, vous vous en foutez des Ukrainiens ?  Il ne propose pas de couscous merguez party ?  Pas de vierges, pas de polygamie ?...On ne les entend pas sur les massacres de chrtiens en Afrique, au moyen-orient.  Et puis bon en Amrique du Sud il y a aussi pas mal  faire niveau misre, violence, on aurai aussi besoin de leur aide aussi ou au moins d'accueillir des milliers de personnes du Honduras, du Mexique et autre.  En Asie aussi, il y a pas mal de misres, d'ingalit, de violence, il faudrait accueillir plus de chinois, de vietnamiens, de cambodgiens.
> Les gauchistes devrait aller prcher la bonne parole avec leur pancarte en Turquie qui nous refilent tous les migrants, ou en Arabie Saoudite.  Ce sont des pays musulmans avec pleins de mosques, des couscous merguez party gante, mais plus srieusement culturellement ils sont trs proches... Ca serait beaucoup plus simple.  Pourquoi ces pays refusent-ils cette manne d'ingnieur ultra qualifi fraichement dbarqu ?  Ou est la solidarit musulmane ?  Il y a aussi la Tunisie, l'Algrie le Maroc qui pourrait prendre leur lot de migrants qui les aideront  dvelopper leur pays.  Pourquoi ne vont-ils pas repcher les migrants en mer comme le fait notre marine.  On va encore nous accuser par la suite de voler toute les richesses...


Faut arrter de tout mlanger, SDF europens (ou pauvres de manire gnrale), pays pauvres avec beaucoup de misre, pays violents (a va avec la pauvret en gnral), pays en guerre...
Les contextes sont diffrents, les priorits sont diffrentes et surtout la "survie" des peuples est largement plus menace dans les pays en guerre. Je ne pense pas que beaucoup de monde songe  accueillir tous les peuples du monde qui vivent dans des conditions difficiles bien au chaud en France. Dans certains cas on pourrait aider  dvelopper ces pays pour amliorer leurs conditions de vie sans les dplacer, dans d'autres quand les gens vivent sous les bombes et les affrontements c'est pas possible. On n'a pas encore invent de truc magique pour arrter une guerre, donc en attendant on met les gens  l'abri. Le problme est tout  fait diffrent des bidonvilles Brsiliens par exemple.

Et concernant l'accueil des rfugis par les pays arabes, il faudrait arrter de croire que les Syriens n'arrivent qu'en Allemagne ou en France... Les pays limitrophes  la Syrie accueillent un nombre colossal de rfugis depuis le dbut des conflits. La Turquie en a accueilli 2 millions,  quel moment _ils nous refilent tous les migrants_ ?...

----------


## ymoreau

> Honntement, projette toi dans la situation dun SDF qui galre et qui remarque que les migrants trouvent plus facilement queux de quoi se nourrir et de quoi se loger alors dun seul coup lide de vouloir passer du statut de SDF  celui de migrant peut mrir dans la tte de certains. Une chose est sr, ils seront peu nombreux  trouver cela juste.


Tout a c'est un discours qui fabule un peu dsol, les SDF ont droit  un minimum d'aides, il y a des associations pour les nourrir et leur donner un toit ( dfaut d'un foyer), ils sont soigns. A couter ces discours on dirait qu'on laisse les SDF crever dans le caniveau et qu'on offre l'htel avec les croissants aux rfugis... Je ne pense vraiment pas que la situation des rfugis sera plus agrable que celle de nos SDF, mais bon je ne connais pas les dtails d'accueil qui sont prvus.

----------


## deuche

> Tout a c'est un discours qui fabule un peu dsol, les SDF ont droit  un minimum d'aides, il y a des associations pour les nourrir et leur donner un toit ( dfaut d'un foyer), ils sont soigns.


Lorsqu'ils ont moins de 25 ans tu es sr ?




> Il s'agirait de bons rfugis bien blancs venant des USA, du Royaume-Uni ou du Canada, je peux t'assurer que bizarrement, cela gnerait pratiquement personne de les accueillir...


Il faut arrter de penser que les gens, mme s'ils existent, forment une majorit  exclure son prochain simplement parce que la couleur de peau est diffrente.
Ensuite, au-del du discours d'tre pour ou contre l'acceuil des migrants, moi la question que je me pose, c'est les raisons profondes qui poussent la population  fuir son propre pays. Est-ce  cause des bombardements de l'Otan, du dictateur Bachar el Assad, de la barbarie de daech, des trois en mme temps ?

Est-ce une rgion particulire qui est touch, qu'est-ce qu'il se passe exactement ? 
Est-ce que nous en serions l si nous n'tions pas intervenu, quelle est notre responsabilit ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Lorsqu'ils ont moins de 25 ans tu es sr ?
> 
> 
> 
> Il faut arrter de penser que les gens, mme s'ils existent, forment une majorit  exclure son prochain simplement parce que la couleur de peau est diffrente.
> Ensuite, au-del du discours d'tre pour ou contre l'acceuil des migrants, moi la question que je me pose, c'est les raisons profondes qui poussent la population  fuir son propre pays. Est-ce  cause des bombardements de l'Otan, du dictateur Bachar el Assad, de la barbarie de daech, des trois en mme temps ?
> 
> Est-ce une rgion particulire qui est touch, qu'est-ce qu'il se passe exactement ? 
> Est-ce que nous en serions l si nous n'tions pas intervenu, quelle est notre responsabilit ?


Est-ce que si la Russie n'avait pas mis son vto pour une intervention de l'ONU, on en serait-l ? 
Tiens, d'ailleurs, la Russie de Poutine, si gnreuse, si grande, si dmocratique, si merveilleuse, elle accueille combien de migrants ?   ::?:  HA ! On me dit qu'aucun migrant ne veut aller en Russie ?  Trop dmocratique, ils ont pas l'habitude...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Zirak

> Il faut arrter de penser que les gens, mme s'ils existent, forment une majorit  exclure son prochain simplement parce que la couleur de peau est diffrente.


Pourtant bizarrement, tout ceux que j'entends tenir ce discours, sont rarement des "gauchistes".

Sinon, tu ne reprends que cette partie de mon message, mais tu ne rponds  aucune des autres questions, comme d'hab...





> Ensuite, au-del du discours d'tre pour ou contre l'acceuil des migrants, moi la question que je me pose, c'est les raisons profondes qui poussent la population  fuir son propre pays. Est-ce  cause des bombardements de l'Otan, du dictateur Bachar el Assad, de la barbarie de daech, des trois en mme temps ?


Et pendant que tu rflchis, des milliers des personnes meurent. Il faut rflchir sur comment viter que des millions gens fuient leur pays, mais cela ne doit pas nous empcher d'agir en attendant d'avoir la ou les rponse(s).





> Est-ce une rgion particulire qui est touch, qu'est-ce qu'il se passe exactement ? 
> Est-ce que nous en serions l si nous n'tions pas intervenu, quelle est notre responsabilit ?


Je ne sais pas si nous en serions l si nous n'tions pas intervenu (tu sais c'est comme tout ton discours sur "on en serait pas la sans l'euro" ou "si on sort de l'euro cela sera le pays des bisounours", je ne suis pas mme Irma et je suis incapable de connaitre ce qui se passe dans des ralits alternatives), mais du fait d'tre intervenu, nous sommes donc en parti responsable, et nous devons donc "assumer" nos actes.

Car bon, c'est un peu facile d'aller foutre la zone l-bas, puis quand des milliers de gens meurent de dire "ah mais dmerdez-vous, ce n'est pas notre problme, restez chez vous.".

----------


## deuche

> Est-ce que si la Russie n'avait pas mis son vto pour une intervention de l'ONU, on en serait-l ? 
> Tiens, d'ailleurs, la Russie de Poutine, si gnreuse, si grande, si dmocratique, si merveilleuse, elle accueille combien de migrants ? HA ! On me dit qu'aucun migrant ne veut aller en Russie ? Trop dmocratique, ils ont pas l'habitude...


Est-ce que si les amricains n'avaient pas arms daech nous en serions-l ? Tu te souviens de cette livraison d'armes qui, par erreur,  est tomb entre de mauvaises mains. Comme c'est balo.

Quand  la Russie es-tu sr qu'elle n'acceuille personne ?
Elle a dj acceuilli Snowden si je n'abuse.




> Car bon, c'est un peu facile d'aller foutre la zone l-bas, puis quand des milliers de gens meurent de dire "ah mais dmerdez-vous, ce n'est pas notre problme, restez chez vous.".


Ha mais moi je ne dis pas a. Je dis juste qu'il faut trouver les responsables et les juger.
Quand  la question de savoir si j'acceuille un migrant chez moi, la rponse est non, pas plus qu'un SDF.

En revanche, si on me demande de travailler pour construire des logements, venir en aide  la population leur apprendre le Franais ou n'importe quelle autre aide, la rponse sera alors favorable. 

Mais je demanderai quand mme que BHL et consor soient jugs.

----------


## fcharton2

> Car bon, c'est un peu facile d'aller foutre la zone l-bas, puis quand des milliers de gens meurent de dire "ah mais dmerdez-vous, ce n'est pas notre problme, restez chez vous.".


'Foutre la zone'? On a fait quoi en Erythre? au Soudan? en Syrie? en Irak? On tait les seuls  se rjouir du printemps arabe? 

Et personne ne demande aux rfugis de rester chez eux, mais est il rellement ncessaire de les accueillir en Europe, en Allemagne, en Sude? Ce ne sont pas exactement des pays voisins, ce n'est pas la mme langue, ce ne sont pas non plus les anciennes puissances coloniales (et on ne peut pas dire qu'ils soient directement responsables de la crise actuelle). 

On ne serait pas en train de nous rouler, bien gentiment, dans notre propre farine droit de l'hommiste, l, en se dbarrassant sur nous (et notre perptuelle mauvaise conscience) d'un problme que personne (surtout pas les voisins de ces rfugis) n'a envie de grer? Il faudrait peut tre en finir, avec cette mauvaise conscience perptuelle, et son cortge de "qui n'en convient pas est un facho (cho!)"

Francois

----------


## el_slapper

> 'Foutre la zone'? On a fait quoi en Erythre? au Soudan? en Syrie? en Irak? On tait les seuls  se rjouir du printemps arabe? 
> (.../...)


On a consomm du ptrole, dgag du CO2, foutu en l'air les ecosystmes sur lesquels leurs agricultures reposaient. Ce ne sont que les tous premiers d'une trs longue srie de migrants climatiques.

Il sont identifis comme politiques, pas comme climatique, parceque quand il y a famine, les gens se tapent dessus pour avoir leur part de ce qui reste. Typiquement, au Soudan, ds les annes 80, les nomades du Nord, par manque d'herbe, ont commenc  lorgner sur les terres de leurs voisin du Sud. Par simple instinct de survie. en 2015, a cartonne encore.

----------


## Zirak

> 'Foutre la zone'? On a fait quoi en Erythre? au Soudan? en Syrie? en Irak? On tait les seuls  se rjouir du printemps arabe?


Quand je dis on/nous, je ne parle pas que de la France mais des gouvernements occidentaux en gnral. Tu ne peux pas dire que nous n'avons rien  voir du tout avec tout ce qui se passe...





> On ne serait pas en train de nous rouler, bien gentiment, dans notre propre farine droit de l'hommiste, l, en se dbarrassant sur nous (et notre perptuelle mauvaise conscience) d'un problme que personne (*surtout pas les voisins de ces rfugis*) n'a envie de grer? Il faudrait peut tre en finir, avec cette mauvaise conscience perptuelle, et son cortge de "qui n'en convient pas est un facho (cho!)"
> 
> Francois


Quand la Turquie accueille 2 millions de rfugis (mme si tous n'y restent pas, en attendant il faut bien qu'elle les grent), on ne peut pas dire qu'elle essaie de nous rouler, par contre nous, au bout de 12 000, on est dj en train de lever les bras au ciel... 

Sachant que la plupart des rfugis qui arrivent en France, c'est pour aller en Angleterre ou en Allemagne donc bon...


Quand  la fin de ton intervention, dsol mais dans la ralit, que cela ne te plaise ou non, c'est pourtant plus proche de la vrit que du clich, toutes les personnes que j'ai vu tre contre l'accueil des migrants et s'indigner du sort des SDF taient soit affilis FN soit Sarkozystes / les Rpublicains pour les plus  "gauche" / moins fascisant, et tous ceux que j'ai vu prt  soutenir les migrants tout en dnonant le discours hypocrite sur les SDF taient des "gauchistes" travaillant dans le social (duc auprs des enfants ou bossant avec les gens dans le besoin justement).

D'ailleurs, si on regarde ce fil, cela tend  peu prs vers la mme chose, le peu qui essaie de nous dire que c'est un grand mal que d'accueillir les migrants, sont soit FN (comme notre ami Zorrak), soit de droite tendance UMP / Les Rpublicains (comme toi).

Donc certes, tous ne sont pas fachos, mais cela n'empche pas que tout ce discours sur la prfrence national de l'aide  la misre est compltement hypocrite.


Aprs je ne suis pas sourd  ton discours (et c'est la o tu te dmarques un minimum des autres justement), on est bien d'accord que tout cela aura un cot, et qu'il ne suffit pas de faire des grandes promesses, et qu'il ne faut pas s'emballer  promettre plus qu'on ne pourra faire. Mais de la  dire qu'on a pas la capacit d'accueillir qui que ce soit...

----------


## atb

> On ne serait pas en train de nous rouler, bien gentiment, dans notre propre farine droit de l'hommiste, l, en se dbarrassant sur nous (et notre perptuelle mauvaise conscience) d'un problme que personne (surtout pas les voisins de ces rfugis) n'a envie de grer? Il faudrait peut tre en finir, avec cette mauvaise conscience perptuelle, et son cortge de "qui n'en convient pas est un facho (cho!)"


C'est une bonne rsolution. Je vous invite, le premier,  en finir avec cette mentalit de donneur de leons ! Les autres c'est forcement mauvais ce qu'ils font, comment ils vivent,.... Et vous la crme de la crme (chantilly ou pour hmorrode  vous de voir)

Faut arrter avec vos histoires de mchant / gentille , on vient avec la dmocratie on est des gentilles (on balance des armes par avion, mais gentilles hein)... A ce moment l on reparlera avec votre morale suggre  deux balles

----------


## atb

Comme l'ont dit certains ici, les SDF il fallait s'en soucier avant cette vague. Mais je vois que certains politiciens les utilisent comme argument de vote. Ce qui est encore plus pitoyable. 

Celui qui se baissait pour discuter avec un SDF, pour lui demander de ses nouvelles, l'aider  survivre, accueillera avec une bonne conscience et tristesse les rfugis. Le reste c'est toilette et chasse d'eau !

----------


## fcharton2

> Tu ne peux pas dire que nous n'avons rien  voir du tout avec tout ce qui se passe...


Je ne le dis pas. Mais il me semble qu'entre "l'Europe n'a rien  voir avec tout cela", et "nous avons foutu la zone, c'est  nous de rparer", il y a une certaine marge de manuvre. 




> Quand  la fin de ton intervention, dsol mais dans la ralit, que cela ne te plaise ou non, c'est pourtant plus proche de la vrit que du clich, toutes les personnes que j'ai vu tre contre l'accueil des migrants et s'indigner du sort des SDF taient soit affilis FN soit Sarkozystes / les Rpublicains pour les plus  "gauche" / moins fascisant, et tous ceux que j'ai vu prt  soutenir les migrants tout en dnonant le discours hypocrite sur les SDF taient des "gauchistes" travaillant dans le social (duc auprs des enfants ou bossant avec les gens dans le besoin justement).


Ca c'est le microcosme mdiatique, avec la gentille gauche gnreuse et qui connait son sujet, et la mchante droite... La ralit est comme toujours diffrente, et je pense que quand la poussire journalistique sera un peu retombe, on constatera que les choses sont nettement moins caricaturale.

Mais dj, et juste pour ma culture gnrale, tu situes o Merkel, politiquement?

Et tant qu'on y est, sais tu qui a dit cela, vendredi dernier? Et tu le situerais o?

Les Franais sont plus intelligents que ne le croient leurs lites. Ils ont parfaitement compris, ils sont tous d'accord pour accueillir des rfugis aujourd'hui - et je dis qu'il faut le faire parce que nous n'avons pas le choix, on ne va pas les rejeter  la mer! Mais les gens (...) savent que si on commence comme a on devra continuer d'anne en anne et a n'a pas de sens!, 




> Aprs je ne suis pas sourd  ton discours (et c'est la o tu te dmarques un minimum des autres justement), on est bien d'accord que tout cela aura un cot, et qu'il ne suffit pas de faire des grandes promesses, et qu'il ne faut pas s'emballer  promettre plus qu'on ne pourra faire. Mais de la  dire qu'on a pas la capacit d'accueillir qui que ce soit...


J'ai dit cela, moi? 

Par ailleurs, ce n'est pas pour moi une question de cot. En fait, je suis avec Mlenchon, sur ce point (ben oui, c'est plus compliqu que l'analyse nave de nos braves mdias numriques). Annoncer qu'on doit, et qu'on va, accueillir tout le monde est une folie, d'abord parce que cela ne fera qu'amplifier le mouvement, et aggraver la situation, ensuite parce que cela tendra davantage la socit, en donnant l'impression que le pouvoir en place (et les mdias) "choisissent leurs pauvres."

Francois

----------


## Zirak

> Ca c'est le microcosme mdiatique, avec la gentille gauche gnreuse et qui connait son sujet, et la mchante droite... La ralit est comme toujours diffrente, et je pense que quand la poussire journalistique sera un peu retombe, on constatera que les choses sont nettement moins caricaturale.
> 
> Mais dj, et juste pour ma culture gnrale, tu situes o Merkel, politiquement?
> 
> Et tant qu'on y est, sais tu qui a dit cela, vendredi dernier? Et tu le situerais o?
> 
> Les Franais sont plus intelligents que ne le croient leurs lites. Ils ont parfaitement compris, ils sont tous d'accord pour accueillir des rfugis aujourd'hui - et je dis qu'il faut le faire parce que nous n'avons pas le choix, on ne va pas les rejeter  la mer! Mais les gens (...) savent que si on commence comme a on devra continuer d'anne en anne et a n'a pas de sens!,


Rien  voir avec le microcosme mdiatique ou la faon dont je situe qui  quel endroit, je te parle d'observations fates sur les gens que je connais ou ici, donc le ressenti et les propos de vraies personnes.

Les mdias et politiques ont bon dos, mais au bout d'un moment, il faut arrter de tout prendre pour des clichs ou des caricatures, alors oui, peut-tre que TOI, malgr le fait d'tre de tel bord, tu ne penses pas comme cela, mais de ce que j'en ai vue en parlant avec des gens (et pas dans les mdias), ce sont bien ce genre de propos que tiennent les gens d'extrme droite voir de droite tout court.






> Par ailleurs, ce n'est pas pour moi une question de cot. En fait, je suis avec Mlenchon, sur ce point (ben oui, c'est plus compliqu que l'analyse nave de nos braves mdias numriques). Annoncer qu'on doit, et qu'on va, accueillir tout le monde est une folie, d'abord parce que cela ne fera qu'amplifier le mouvement, et aggraver la situation, ensuite parce que cela tendra davantage la socit, en donnant l'impression que le pouvoir en place (et les mdias) "choisissent leurs pauvres."
> 
> Francois


Mais qui a parl de TOUS les accueillir en France ? Personne.

Et si le cot n'est pas un problme, il est o le problme alors ? Encore une fois, quand on voit les propos de ceux qui ne sont pas trs chaud pour les accueillir, on a soit des gens qui rlent car a va nous couter un bras, soit des gens qui tiennent des propos raciste  base de merguez party ou de prfrence nationale (nos SDF *de souche*).

Si dans tout ceux qui sont contre, il n'y a aucun fachos, et que le cot n'est pas un problme, j'ai vraiment du mal  voir ce qui vous chagrine ? Le fait qu'*ils* seront de plus en plus  demander de l'aide ? Mais ce n'est pas grave puisque le cot n'est pas un soucis et que l'on a rien contre le fait qu'ils ne soient pas blancs, tout va bien dans le meilleur des mondes alors non ?

Quand Mlenchon dit que cela va amplifier le mouvement, ok, mais qu'est-ce qui le gne la dedans  part justement, le fait que tout cela va avoir un cot immense, que l'on est pas forcment apte  assumer ?

Et puis encore une fois, personne n'a dit qu'il ne fallait QUE les accueillir sans chercher  solutionner le problme l-bas pour que justement, ils n'aient plus besoin de fuir...


Enfin bref, j'ai vraiment du mal  trouver quelque chose de convaincant dans ce genre de propos.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Est-ce que si les amricains n'avaient pas arms daech nous en serions-l ? Tu te souviens de cette livraison d'armes qui, par erreur,  est tomb entre de mauvaises mains. Comme c'est balo.


Pour rappel,  l'poque, ce n'tait pas DAECH (qui n'avait d'ailleurs mme pas d'existence en soi), mais le peuple Syrien oppress par une caste dirigeante pourrie et minoritaire, qui se soulevait. Si la Russie et la Chine n'avait pas tout fait pour maintenir Bachar en place, alors on aurait une situation compltement diffrente. L, le pourrissement de la situation (d  Poutine)  fourni une terre fertile aux islamistes, et la graine seme par Poutine  germer en DAECH. 
Maintenant, on se retrouve, nous occidentaux, coincs entre les barbares de DAECH qu'il faut combattre ( noter que Poutine n'a pas l'air concern par cette barbarie, peut-tre trouve-t-il cela sympa, et se demande comment transposer cela en Ukraine) et le pouvoir Syrien (avec, toujours en place, la pourriture de Bachar, tu sais le dictateur que Poutine soutenait), qu'il faudrait aider  lutter contre DAECH, tout en sachant qu'il en profitera pour radiquer ses opposants. 

Donc pour moi, la responsabilit de la situation actuelle revient avant tout  la Russie de Poutine et  la Chine, en plus bien sr de Bachar et des islamistes.




> Quand  la Russie es-tu sr qu'elle n'acceuille personne ?


Aurais-tu des scoop sur des rfugis Syriens ayant t accueillis par la Russie ? Peut-tre que quelques uns des bourreaux de Bachar (je ne doute pas un instant que Poutine les ai accueillis,  bras ouverts mme  :8-):  ) qui auraient fuit l-bas au moment o a craignait pour eux, je ne sais pas si on peut les considrer comme des rfugis au mme titre que ceux qui se pressent vers l'UE?



> Elle a dj acceuilli Snowden si je n'abuse.


Snowden n'est pas un rfugi Syrien, c'est juste un traitre qui se vend au plus offrant.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Si tu nes pas au courant pour les USA, franchement tu devrais lcher laffaire.


Je lche, je lche, mais parce quici comme ailleurs, on rencontre parfois des gens comme vous : infrquentables.



> bon gauchistes sauveur de l*humanit*


 _ c'est personnel ou gnral : il y a un problme d'orthographe_: le "s"_   loppos, il y a quantit de capots potentiels qui seraient prts, selon les circonstances,  garder un camp de prisonnier ou faire partie d'une police politique. En attendant leurs heures, ils sont habills de bleu ou de rouge, dguiss en militant de droite ou de gauche, peu importe. Je ne me sens pas particulirement gauchiste mais espre exprimer mon *humanit* (c'est probablement un mot nouveau pour vous). Vous nous avez parl dautres forums Ils vous ont vir, l-bas_? Dcidment, tout le monde vous fait vivre de la frustration.
NB: Dernier post de ma part rfrenant les propos du dit "Zorrak".

----------


## Marco46

> Pour rappel,  l'poque, ce n'tait pas DAECH (qui n'avait d'ailleurs mme pas d'existence en soi), mais le peuple Syrien oppress par une caste dirigeante pourrie et minoritaire, qui se soulevait. Si la Russie et la Chine n'avait pas tout fait pour maintenir Bachar en place, alors on aurait une situation compltement diffrente. L, le pourrissement de la situation (d  Poutine)  fourni une terre fertile aux islamistes, et la graine seme par Poutine  germer en DAECH. 
> Maintenant, on se retrouve, nous occidentaux, coincs entre les barbares de DAECH qu'il faut combattre ( noter que Poutine n'a pas l'air concern par cette barbarie, peut-tre trouve-t-il cela sympa, et se demande comment transposer cela en Ukraine) et le pouvoir Syrien (avec, toujours en place, la pourriture de Bachar, tu sais le dictateur que Poutine soutenait), qu'il faudrait aider  lutter contre DAECH, tout en sachant qu'il en profitera pour radiquer ses opposants. 
> 
> Donc pour moi, la responsabilit de la situation actuelle revient avant tout  la Russie de Poutine et  la Chine, en plus bien sr de Bachar et des islamistes.


Ce que tu cris est vrai (sauf la dernire phrase) mais c'est oublier un peu vite que Daesh est n en Irak sur les cendres de l'tat irakien ... Dtruit par ?




> Snowden n'est pas un rfugi Syrien, c'est juste un traitre qui se vend au plus offrant.


C'est un manire assez stupide de qualifier Snowden. Le mec a sacrifi son avenir pour avertir le monde de ce qu'il considrait comme une trahison de l'tat US envers sa constitution. C'est un gars qui s'est engag dans l'arme par conviction, a t gravement bless en entrainement et a t redirig vers les renseignements, puis il est entr  la CIA puis il est pass consultant. Il votait rpublicain jusqu' ce qu'il dcouvre l'ampleur de l'espionnage US sur le monde. Il a ensuite vot Obama et a attendu de voir s'il tenait ses promesses concernant la NSA. Voyant que rien ne se passait il a tout balanc.

Quel gain a-t-il obtenu ? Il s'est vendu au plus offrant de qui de quoi ? 

Faut vraiment avoir 2 neurones mme pas connects pour penser que Snowden a fait a pour de l'argent  ::roll::

----------


## macslan

> Ce que tu cris est vrai (sauf la dernire phrase) mais c'est oublier un peu vite que Daesh est n en Irak sur les cendres de l'tat irakien ... Dtruit par ?
> 
> 
> 
> C'est un manire assez stupide de qualifier Snowden. Le mec a sacrifi son avenir pour avertir le monde de ce qu'il considrait comme une trahison de l'tat US envers sa constitution. C'est un gars qui s'est engag dans l'arme par conviction, a t gravement bless en entrainement et a t redirig vers les renseignements, puis il est entr  la CIA puis il est pass consultant. Il votait rpublicain jusqu' ce qu'il dcouvre l'ampleur de l'espionnage US sur le monde. Il a ensuite vot Obama et a attendu de voir s'il tenait ses promesses concernant la NSA. Voyant que rien ne se passait il a tout balanc.
> 
> Quel gain a-t-il obtenu ? Il s'est vendu au plus offrant de qui de quoi ? 
> 
> Faut vraiment avoir 2 neurones mme pas connects pour penser que Snowden a fait a pour de l'argent


et financ par ?

----------


## Captain_JS

> Pour rappel,  l'poque, ce n'tait pas DAECH (qui n'avait d'ailleurs mme pas d'existence en soi), mais le peuple Syrien oppress par une caste dirigeante pourrie et minoritaire, qui se soulevait


[Mode deuche]Non non les territoires taient syriens depuis la nuit des temps donc Bachar a le droit de faire ce qu'il veut de son peuple, par contre la Crime a t rattache  l'Ukraine par les Amricains donc Bachar il a le droit de jouer avec ses jouets/sujets et c'est lgitime que Poutine on lui rende une partie des siens.
Et les Amricains aussi ils sont dirigs par des pourris, pourtant on leur dit rien[/Mode deuche]

----------


## BenoitM

> et financ par ?


Il a t financ par la NSA  ::):

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour



> fcharton2
> Et personne ne demande aux rfugis de rester chez eux, mais est il rellement ncessaire de les accueillir en Europe, en Allemagne, en Sude? Ce ne sont pas exactement des pays voisins, ce n'est pas la mme langue, ce ne sont pas non plus les anciennes puissances coloniales (et on ne peut pas dire qu'ils soient directement responsables de la crise actuelle)


Ce qui ne devrait pas echapper ,saint homme ainsi qu'autres intervenants,dans le chaud de la discussion c'est que les refugies syriens sont la couche aisee(voyage coute cher meme dans canot de sauvetage perce),instruits(etudes superieures)    l'occcidentale (anglais,francais )...
Tandis que dans les camps de la misre pour refugies(des millions) etablis  aux frontiers de la Syrie dans les pays voisins ,resident ceux qui sont pauvres(paysans ,ouvriers et autres basses couches),peu ou pas instruits,ne savent pas ou se trouve Amman ,Ankara,ni comment y aller, fortiori l'ile de Lesbos....et n'ont aucune envie d'y aller...
Ces gens l ,campent  l'oree de la Syrie ,sont prepares psycholigiquement pour retourner  leur pays ,et certains se batten et meurent tous les jours pour  ca....

Bref les refugies qui nous preocuppes ,meme 3 ou 4 millions, sont  "litteralement" des migrants economiques mlagre  eux  et biens prepares , LONG TERME BIEN SUR ...
Les dirigeants allemands ,position economique en manque de bras,et  taille demographique(resilience au choc) aidant  ,est le seul pays de la zone Euro qui a  compris l'enjeu...
Formation oriente vers ses besoins  et Germanisation forcee pour canaliser  ces peuplades envahissantes du 21eme sicle au mieux de ses interets...
Pour  ma part,j'estime que charite doit etre bien ordonnee et que ceux qui doivent etre aides sont ceux des camps,malgre l'ampleur des aides...
Quant aux SDF,il faut distinguer ceux qui sont consequences du chomage ,fleau humain le plus detestable de l'economie capitaliste,dont la situation doit etre prise en charge par l'etat( respresentant de la solidarite collective sociale face aux calamites sociales) 
et les SDF de profession eh oui ,il en existe !!!
Les SDF de profession,sont ceux que Schumpeter a classe dans la categorie des infra-normaux (fainants,homosexuels,drogues,ivrognes et autres) qu'aucune dispositif  social ou politique ne saurait eliminer...

Pour bien comprendre le probleme,les syndicats du regime communiste au faite de sa reussite ,confrontes  probleme ont du creer les camps de reeducation pour infra-normaux (pas confondre avec les goulags pour intellectuels et autres opposants politiques)  sans resultats evidemment ...
Cette attitude des  syndicats  est fonde rationnellement car les "criminels exploiteurs" capitalistes sont elimnes (logomachie bizarre partie du discours anti-capitaliste en pays capitaliste ,mais sans effet en regime socialiste ).... 
J'en connais des tribus de SDF chez moi ,dont le "sdfessisme" (je vais saisir l'academie pour voir) est un metier  l'image des Tsiganes et les Tsiganses europeens ne sont que des SDF de profession ,d'ou l'opprobre sociale millenaire qui les frappe partout....

----------


## fcharton2

> Rien  voir avec le microcosme mdiatique ou la faon dont je situe qui  quel endroit, je te parle d'observations fates sur les gens que je connais ou ici, donc le ressenti et les propos de vraies personnes.


Je n'en doute pas, mais tu frquentes un milieu qui est probablement homogne que tu ne veux l'admettre, et qui est lui mme influenc par les mdias.

Je n'arrive pas  comprendre comment tu peux nier l'uniformisation des opinions que crent les mdias modernes et la mondialisation. Dans notre monde mdiatique, tout circule vite, tout le monde grimpe aux rideaux, une photo d'enfant mort fait ou dfait une politique (et court-circuite toute analyse), et les indignations diverses et varies (mais gnralement avec des nazis dedans) remplacent la rflexion. Il n'y a rien d'tonnant  ce qu'on retrouve, chez des vrais gens, les mmes ides molles que colportent les mdias.




> Et si le cot n'est pas un problme, il est o le problme alors ?


Le cot est un problme, mais ce n'est pas le seul. Je ne crois pas beaucoup me tromper si je te dis qu'une majorit de nos concitoyens n'est pas  l'aise avec l'ide de voir arriver en masse des personnes de culture, de religion, et de milieu diffrent,  l'heure o l'on n'a apparemment aucune solution contre le chmage de masse et la prcarisation du salariat. Je comprends que nos lites trouvent cette ide rance, et pense qu'il faudrait forcer, voire rduquer, ces mal-pensants, mais quelque chose me dit que si on va dans cette direction, il va devenir difficile de parler de "dmocratie". 

On ne peut accueillir tout ce monde au nom de "nos valeurs", et pour cela nier nos valeurs dmocratiques (ie l'opinion majoritaire). Et traiter de fascistes ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord n'arrangera pas les choses.




> Le fait qu'*ils* seront de plus en plus  demander de l'aide ? Mais ce n'est pas grave puisque le cot n'est pas un soucis et que l'on a rien contre le fait qu'ils ne soient pas blancs, tout va bien dans le meilleur des mondes alors non ?


Ben non. J'ai peut tre les moyens de te loger chez moi, avec toute ta famille, et pas de souci avec tes origines, ta couleur de peau ou de cheveux, mais a ne m'empchera pas de n'avoir pas envie de le faire, et de mal vivre le fait qu'on me l'impose. Et m'expliquer que la Zirakophobie est mal, et que je nous ramne aux... n'arrangera rien .

Ce que je te dis, c'est que ce n'est pas qu'une question d'intrt suprieur, et de grands principes dfendus par notre lite et nos mdias. Si la masse n'en veut pas, la masse a raison... (c'est drlement chiant la dmocratie)




> Quand Mlenchon dit que cela va amplifier le mouvement, ok, mais qu'est-ce qui le gne la dedans  part justement, le fait que tout cela va avoir un cot immense, que l'on est pas forcment apte  assumer ?


Je ne crois pas que le cot soit le problme de Mlenchon. Dans d'autres domaines, cela n'a pas l'air de lui poser problme. A mon avis, il dit qu'on ne peut pas pousser trop loin l'accueil des rfugis, sinon on n'arrivera plus  le faire accepter  la population (c'est dj difficile pour 24 000, alors 600 000, ou un million?)




> Et puis encore une fois, personne n'a dit qu'il ne fallait QUE les accueillir sans chercher  solutionner le problme l-bas pour que justement, ils n'aient plus besoin de fuir...


Personne ne le dit, mais personne ne semble non plus avoir le dbut du commencement d'une ide sur ce qu'il faudrait faire... 

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> Pour rappel,  l'poque, ce n'tait pas DAECH (qui n'avait d'ailleurs mme pas d'existence en soi), mais le peuple Syrien oppress par une caste dirigeante pourrie et minoritaire, qui se soulevait. Si la Russie et la Chine n'avait pas tout fait pour maintenir Bachar en place, alors on aurait une situation compltement diffrente. L, le pourrissement de la situation (d  Poutine)  fourni une terre fertile aux islamistes, et la graine seme par Poutine  germer en DAECH.


Pour vritable rappel  l'poque c'tait dj des sectaires musulmans et certains avaient dj exprims un malaise  l'ide de les armer. Mais bon, comme le mchant c'tait Bachar a n'avait pas fait beaucoup de bruit  l'poque (autrement dit comme a ne servait pas l'histoire qu'on voulait nous faire gober la plupart des mdias ont pass a sous silence ou ont noy a dans des articles sur la Syrie - de mmoire j'avais d lire un truc l dessus dans lib).

----------


## deuche

> Maintenant, on se retrouve, nous occidentaux, coincs entre les barbares de DAECH qu'il faut combattre ( noter que Poutine n'a pas l'air concern par cette barbarie, peut-tre trouve-t-il cela sympa, et se demande comment transposer cela en Ukraine) et le pouvoir Syrien (avec, toujours en place, la pourriture de Bachar, tu sais le dictateur que Poutine soutenait), qu'il faudrait aider  lutter contre DAECH, tout en sachant qu'il en profitera pour radiquer ses opposants.


Le soutient de Bachar el Assad est ncssaire le temps de virer daech.
Les Russes sont des fins stratges et Poutine avait annoncs trs tt (en 2013) que le risque que daech puisse s'imposer en Syrie n'tait pas ngligeable.
(voir article du Point de 12/09/2013).

Mais au del de toutes ces accusations, je voudrai quand mme parler de quelques faits au sujet de Poutine et de la Chine. Les BRICS ainsi que quelques autres pays ont organiss un forum pour la paix. C'tait en 2012 je crois. 

Aucun journal, aucune radio, aucune tl n'en n'ont fait cho car aucun des pays de l'Otan n'avait l'autorisation d'y participer. On pouvait donc y voire les dirigeants des BRICS, bras dessus, bras dessus pour dlivrer un message de paix.

Sans doute cela vous fait-il rire, il n'y a pas de quoi, mais sachez quand mme que les reprsentants des tats nations prsent  ce forum ce jour l ont runis plus de la moiti de la plante.

Ce que je veux dire, c'est que de n'avoir que l'echos des mdias, sans jamais entendre parler l'original,  savoir Poutine, c'est un peu croire des criminels sur parole.
Mais tu imagines quoi Jon ? Que l'Otan sont les gentils dans cette histoire ? La Russie ne fait que prserver ses propres intrts.

Enfin pour te dire, Poutine va parler le 28 septembre prochain devant l'Assemble gnrale de l'ONU et crois-moi qu'en face il risque de ne pas faire les malins.
T'as dj cout Poutine sans qu'il soit coup ? Non, ben tu devrai, tu te rendrai compte que son discours est cohrent et surtout sans langue de bois.

Au fait Jon, elle a dit quoi l'enqute concernant l'emploi des armes chimiques contre le peuple Syriens ? Tu te souviens ? Elle a dit quoi cette putain d'enqute ?
Elle a dit quoi l'enqute concernant l'avion qui a t abattu ? Ensuite on pourra regarder ce que disait Poutine d'un ct et l'occident de l'autre.

----------


## GPPro

> Ce que tu cris est vrai (sauf la dernire phrase) mais c'est oublier un peu vite que Daesh est n en Irak sur les cendres de l'tat irakien ... Dtruit par ?


Non ce qu'il crit est faux  l'poque on savait dj  quoi s'en tenir sur les "rebelles" syriens. L'aspect pauvre peuple opprim par Bachar c'tait une exagration pour faire passer la pilule aux populaces occidentales. On savait dj la nature des combattants de mme que la prsence de combattants irakiens...

----------


## GPPro

> Au fait Jon, elle a dit quoi l'enqute concernant l'emploi des armes chimiques contre le peuple Syriens ? Tu te souviens ? Elle a dit quoi cette putain d'enqute ?
> Elle a dit quoi l'enqute concernant l'avion qui a t abattu ? Ensuite on pourra regarder ce que disait Poutine d'un ct et l'occident de l'autre.


Pour l'avion abattu tout ce que j'ai lu semble aller dans le sens d'une belle bourde des rebelles russes quand mme... Par contre pour ce qui est des attaques chimiques c'est autre chose, mais note bien que l les amricains avaient laiss entendre ds le dbut qu'ils taient dubitatif. Et il semble bien que les armes aient t utilises des deux cots (mais du cot gouvernemental les instructions auraient t donnes par un gouverneur local).

----------


## Invit

> Et personne ne demande aux rfugis de rester chez eux, mais est il rellement ncessaire de les accueillir en Europe, en Allemagne, en Sude? Ce ne sont pas exactement des pays voisins, ce n'est pas la mme langue, ce ne sont pas non plus les anciennes puissances coloniales (et on ne peut pas dire qu'ils soient directement responsables de la crise actuelle).


C'est assez compliqu, les irakiens sont chiites alors que le reste du monde musulman est sunnite. Y a bien l'Iran qui est chiite aussi et frontalier, mais Iran-Irak, c'est un peu tendu (d'ailleurs que fait l'Iran contre Daesh ?)... Donc pour eux, je pense qu'il vaut mieux qu'ils aillent dans un pays pas du tout musulman plutt qu'un pays sunnite.
La Syrie est sunnite, comme la Turquie qui prend largement sa part de rfugis comme on l'a dit. Comme autres options, ils ont la pninsule arabique, o effectivement je ne sais absolument pas ce que font ces pays en matire d'accueil. M'est avis qu'il faut montrer patte blanche et s'essuyer les pieds avant d'entrer...
Ou sinon au plus prs c'est Egypte et Libye, mais quand tu fuies un pays en guerre, je comprends que ce soit pas ton premier choix.
Donc  la question "pourquoi en Europe", je pense que la rponse est un mlange de parce que c'est le plus prs, le plus simple et le plus sr.

Pour Merkel, en dehors des raisons dmographiques et conomiques, elle fait surtout a parce que l'opinion y est trs favorable.

Mais sinon j'ai lu la semaine dernire que a les faisait pas particulirement kiffer de venir en France, je veux dire, c'est loin d'tre leur premier choix. Ils savent que l'accueil est pourri, ils prfrent nettement l'Allemagne ou l'Angleterre. Pour certains c'est mme le Canada (la famille du petit garon de la photo par exemple).


Sur Daesh, il y a un truc que j'ai du mal  comprendre : supposant qu'on leur foute la paix, il va se passer quoi ? Ils vont monter un nime tat islamique super svre, qui pratiquera la peine de mort, la torture, qui sera ignoble avec les femmes... bref, le genre de truc qu'on tolre parfaitement au Ymen, en Arabie Saoudite, en Iran... Un truc probablement pas du tout dmocratique, comme on tolre en Chine, en Egypte, au Maroc, en Russie, en Core du Nord... a nous fait mme marrer la Core du Nord : regardez Kim Jon Un comme il est rigolo ! Il affame son peuple, il a fait excuter son coiffeur / son premier ministre / son chien.
Est-ce qu'on a vocation  intervenir dans tous les merdiers de la plante ?

----------


## Zirak

> Je n'en doute pas, mais tu frquentes un milieu qui est probablement homogne que tu ne veux l'admettre, et qui est lui mme influenc par les mdias.
> 
> Je n'arrive pas  comprendre comment tu peux nier l'uniformisation des opinions que crent les mdias modernes et la mondialisation. Dans notre monde mdiatique, tout circule vite, tout le monde grimpe aux rideaux, une photo d'enfant mort fait ou dfait une politique (et court-circuite toute analyse), et les indignations diverses et varies (mais gnralement avec des nazis dedans) remplacent la rflexion. Il n'y a rien d'tonnant  ce qu'on retrouve, chez des vrais gens, les mmes ides molles que colportent les mdias.


Donc les gens que je connais qui votent FN ou qui sont de droite, et qui tiennent eux-mmes les propos dont je parle, sont influencs par les mdias et nos politiques gauchistes et bien-pensants ? Et ces mmes mdias et politiques m'influence pour me faire penser tout le contraire ?

Ils sont quand mme forts, arriver  faire penser aux gens une chose et son contraire avec un seul et mme discours... 





> Le cot est un problme, mais ce n'est pas le seul. Je ne crois pas beaucoup me tromper si je te dis qu'une majorit de nos concitoyens n'est pas  l'aise avec l'ide de voir arriver en masse des *personnes de culture, de religion, et de milieu diffrent*,  l'heure o l'on n'a apparemment aucune solution contre le chmage de masse et la prcarisation du salariat. Je comprends que nos lites trouvent cette ide rance, et pense qu'il faudrait forcer, voire rduquer, ces mal-pensants, mais quelque chose me dit que si on va dans cette direction, il va devenir difficile de parler de "dmocratie".


Oui sauf que dans les "contres", je n'ai pas encore vu grand monde parler du chmage ou autre, par contre la partie en gras, confirme bien ce que je dis, si ces rfugis taient occidentaux, blancs et catholiques, cela gnerait moins les gens (sans pour autant dire qu'ils les accueilleraient tous  bras ouvert), donc tu as beau dire, mais le ct "trangers musulmans" n'est pas compltement tranger au fait de ce refus de les accueillir.





> On ne peut accueillir tout ce monde au nom de "nos valeurs", et pour cela nier nos valeurs dmocratiques (ie l'opinion majoritaire). Et traiter de fascistes ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord n'arrangera pas les choses.


Quelle opinion majoritaire ? Me semble pas avoir eu l'occasion de participer  un rfrendum sur la question, dont il serait ressortit que la majorit de la population tait contre ? 

La majorit de la population est contre les augmentations d'impts, mais on ne lui laisse pas le choix...





> Ben non. J'ai peut tre les moyens de te loger chez moi, avec toute ta famille, et pas de souci avec tes origines, ta couleur de peau ou de cheveux, mais a ne m'empchera pas de n'avoir pas envie de le faire, et de mal vivre le fait qu'on me l'impose. Et m'expliquer que la Zirakophobie est mal, et que je nous ramne aux... n'arrangera rien .


Quel rapport ? Tu crois que si on accueille des rfugis, les gendarmes vont dbarquer chez toi et t'obliger  loger une famille ? Au pire cela sera sur la base du volontariat, et au mieux on les mettra dans des logements inoccups. L'tat de va pas imposer  chaque citoyen de loger des rfugis contre son gr...





> Ce que je te dis, c'est que ce n'est pas qu'une question d'intrt suprieur, et de grands principes dfendus par notre lite et nos mdias. Si la masse n'en veut pas, la masse a raison... (c'est drlement chiant la dmocratie)


Bah je connais des gens, qui ne font partis ni de l'lite ni des mdias, et qui ont quand mme des principes... 
Et concernant la masse, encore une fois, je n'ai pas vu d'appel au rfrendum encore, donc je suis curieux de savoir comment vous connaissez l'opinion de la masse...





> Je ne crois pas que le cot soit le problme de Mlenchon. Dans d'autres domaines, cela n'a pas l'air de lui poser problme. A mon avis, il dit qu'on ne peut pas pousser trop loin l'accueil des rfugis, sinon on n'arrivera plus  le faire accepter  la population (c'est dj difficile pour 24 000, alors 600 000, ou un million?)


Oui enfin si la population a dj du mal a accepter pour 24000 alors que c'est compltement transparent pour elle, mais qu'elle entend juste le discours nausabond de certains, est-elle vraiment apte et a-t-elle vraiment toutes les billes pour pouvoir prendre cette dcision ? Est-elle seulement bien et suffisamment informe ?

24 000 personnes ce n'est rien, cela n'aurait strictement rien chang au quotidien des franais, il ne faut pas pousser non plus.

Qu'on s'inquite pour plusieurs centaines de milliers ou 1 million de personnes oui je le comprend trs bien, et  ce moment la, c'est au gouvernement de faire la lumire sur la chose et de dire / expliquer comment il compte grer a. Maintenant, je ne vois pas l'intrt de gueuler avant mme d'avoir eu les explications ?





> Personne ne le dit, mais personne ne semble non plus avoir le dbut du commencement d'une ide sur ce qu'il faudrait faire...


Peut-tre parce que si c'tait si simple, cela sera dj fait ?

Ce n'est pas une dcision que doit / va prendre le gouvernement franais seul, et comme dans tout regroupement, tout le monde n'est pas forcment d'accord, on est en dmocratie tout a, donc on ne peut pas imposer son point de vue (comme tu le dis toi-mme), du coup, avec certains pays ayant une conomie pire que la notre, ou des partis limite d'extrme droite  leur tte, ce n'est peut-tre pas aussi simple que a de faire comprendre  tout le monde, que la solution est peut-tre d'engager des frais / des hommes ou autres, pour faire quelque chose sur place, mme si on considre que "ce n'est pas notre problme" mais qu' terme cela aura moins de consquences pour nos pays ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour vritable rappel  l'poque c'tait dj des sectaires musulmans et certains avaient dj exprims un malaise  l'ide de les armer. Mais bon, comme le mchant c'tait Bachar a n'avait pas fait beaucoup de bruit  l'poque (autrement dit comme a ne servait pas l'histoire qu'on voulait nous faire gober la plupart des mdias ont pass a sous silence ou ont noy a dans des articles sur la Syrie - de mmoire j'avais d lire un truc l dessus dans lib).


Je crois que tu exagres srieusement, ou pour le moins, que tu grossis le trait.  l'poque, ce n'tait pas DAECH. Certes, tout le monde savait que c'tait un mouvement musulman, et beaucoup craignaient une drive islamiste (comme en Lybie ou en Egypte), c'est pour cela qu'il y a eu hsitations et polmiques sur le fait d'armer les rebelles. Mais, en laissant le conflit se pourrir, comme l'a fait Poutine en s'opposant systmatiquement  une intervention de l'ONU, a a donn la part belle aux islamistes, et  DAECH. 




> Mais au del de toutes ces accusations, je voudrai quand mme parler de quelques faits au sujet de Poutine et de la Chine. Les BRICS ainsi que quelques autres pays ont organiss un forum pour la paix. C'tait en 2012 je crois.


Oui, et mon chat organise des ftes pour les souris...  ::ptdr:: 




> Aucun journal, aucune radio, aucune tl n'en n'ont fait cho car aucun des pays de l'Otan n'avait l'autorisation d'y participer. On pouvait donc y voire les dirigeants des BRICS, bras dessus, bras dessus pour dlivrer un message de paix.


Pour une fois que je suis d'accord avec les mdias ! 




> sans doute cela vous fait-il rire, il n'y a pas de quoi, mais sachez quand mme que les reprsentants des tats nations prsent  ce forum ce jour l ont runis plus de la moiti de la plante.


J'avoue que l'ide de Poutine bras-dessus, bras-dessous avec Hu Jintao pour un "forum de la paix", c'est plus que risible...  ::ptdr:: 
Et c'est quoi, "ta moiti de la plante" ?  ::weird:: 




> Au fait Jon, elle a dit quoi l'enqute concernant l'emploi des armes chimiques contre le peuple Syriens ? Tu te souviens ? Elle a dit quoi cette putain d'enqute ?


Comme l'a dit Gilles, c'est mi figue mi raisin. Mais, a change quoi au fait qu'en laissant pourrir le conflit interne, Poutine a servi DAECH ?



> Elle a dit quoi l'enqute concernant l'avion qui a t abattu ? Ensuite on pourra regarder ce que disait Poutine d'un ct et l'occident de l'autre.


L, encore Gilles a rpondu. Et, je rajouterai une ch'tite question subsidiaire : "Et qui a fourni les armes, qui ont abattu cet avion, aux rebelles pro-russes ?" Hum ? Pour t'aider, a commence par "Pou" et a finit par "tine"...  :;):

----------


## Invit

> Oui sauf que dans les "contres", je n'ai pas encore vu grand monde parler du chmage ou autre, par contre la partie en gras, confirme bien ce que je dis, si ces rfugis taient occidentaux, blancs et catholiques, cela gnerait moins les gens (sans pour autant dire qu'ils les accueilleraient tous  bras ouvert), donc tu as beau dire, mais le ct "trangers musulmans" n'est pas compltement tranger au fait de ce refus de les accueillir.


Comme je disais sur l'autre post, attends que passe un assouplissement du SMIC ou de la dure du travail (oh tiens, le rapport Combrexelle), et tu vas voir qu'il y en a qui ne vont pas cracher sur 800 000 immigrs qui ont besoin de bosser, y compris Paulo le garagiste (cf l'allgorie sur l'autre post).

----------


## GPPro

> L, encore Gilles a rpondu. Et, je rajouterai une ch'tite question subsidiaire : "Et qui a fourni les armes, qui ont abattu cet avion, aux rebelles pro-russes ?" Hum ? Pour t'aider, a commence par "Pou" et a finit par "tine"...


Faux encore une fois, il s'agissait de missiles capturs aux forces officielles ukrainiennes (encore une fois selon la version la plus probable)... Sinon je passe sur tes autres tentatives de rcriture de l'histoire !

----------


## souviron34

> Comme je disais sur l'autre post, attends que passe un assouplissement du SMIC ou de la dure du travail (oh tiens, le rapport Combrexelle), et tu vas voir qu'il y en a qui ne vont pas cracher sur 800 000 immigrs qui ont besoin de bosser, y compris Paulo le garagiste (cf l'allgorie sur l'autre post).


et c'est  ce moment-l qu'on entendra les mmes qui aujourd'hui se posent en dfenseurs de nos grandes valeurs s'offusquer d'une exploitation honte par le Capitalisme..  ::aie:: 

Le problme de fond est extrmement complexe, et les arguments lapidaires - d'un ct comme de l'autre - sont tous aussi stupides..


Sans ce problme actuel, on avait dj, dans tous les pays d'Europe, une monte des nationalismes, de la droite, et du chmage... 

Je ne crois pas qu'il existe une solution simple.. Ni simpliste..  




PS: Gilles, pour une fois je t'ai mis 2 +1  :;):   Tu vois, quand tu veux tu peux ..  ::D:

----------


## Algo D.DN

> Je ne crois pas que le cot soit le problme de Mlenchon. Dans d'autres domaines, cela n'a pas l'air de lui poser problme. A mon avis, il dit qu'on ne peut pas pousser trop loin l'accueil des rfugis, sinon on n'arrivera plus  le faire accepter  la population (c'est dj difficile pour 24 000, alors 600 000, ou un million?)


[HS]
Non il sous-entendait, si les migrants sont au prix du PSG, prix au kg, mme la BCE n'aurait pas les moyens, alors le village gaulois... ::mrgreen:: 
[/HS]

----------


## GPPro

De toute faon je ne sais pas pourquoi vous vous emballez sur ce sujet, visiblement la France n'est pas la destination rve des rfugis syriens (vu sur Rue89 la semaine dernire je crois, le reprsentant HCR envoy en Allemagne a du mal  trouver suffisamment de volontaires pour remplir ses quotas)...

----------


## Zirak

> De toute faon je ne sais pas pourquoi vous vous emballez sur ce sujet, visiblement la France n'est pas la destination rve des rfugis syriens (vu sur Rue89 la semaine dernire je crois, le reprsentant HCR envoy en Allemagne a du mal  trouver suffisamment de volontaires pour remplir ses quotas)...


Oui c'est ce que Gastiflex (il me semble) et moi disions un peu plus tt, la France n'est qu'un pays de transition vers l'Allemagne ou le Royaume-Uni (essentiellement), mais la majorit ne veut pas rester ici.

C'est pour a que "la masse qui majoritairement ne veut pas les accueillir" cela me fait bien marrer, encore une fois ce n'est que les partis trs  droite qui lance des bombes dans les mdias pour alarmer le peuple et essayer de lui montrer que "regardez le vilain gouvernement qui ne fait rien pour nos SDF mais qui va accueillir tous ces trangers avec vos impts..." afin de rcuprer du monde.

----------


## fcharton2

> De toute faon je ne sais pas pourquoi vous vous emballez sur ce sujet, visiblement la France n'est pas la destination rve des rfugis syriens...


Le migrant qui arrive en Europe veut d'abord un statut (rfugi), et les bons pays pour obtenir ce statut, actuellement, ce sont la Sude et l'Allemagne, pas la France, vu son administration. La destination finale, c'est plus difficile  deviner. Et apparemment, les choses changent vite (cf les Allemands et leur frontire).




> Est-ce qu'on a vocation  intervenir dans tous les merdiers de la plante ?


Non, mais l'histoire rcente a sembl montrer que c'tait un bon calcul pour un prsident qui avait des promesses non tenues  faire oublier (ou juste un peu d'go  satisfaire). Sarko nous a ainsi fait la Libye, et Hollande, de la passerelle de son pdalo-amiral, nous engage au Mali et semble s'intresser  la Syrie. 

Pour viter cela, il faudrait lire des politiciens srieux, mais c'est apparemment difficile.




> Donc les gens que je connais qui votent FN ou qui sont de droite, et qui tiennent eux-mmes les propos dont je parle, sont influencs par les mdias et nos politiques gauchistes et bien-pensants ?


Ben oui, l'influence va dans les deux sens. L'exemple caricatural est Taubira, qui rassemble  gauche comme  droite. Sur les migrants, le discours sur les SDF de souche (j'aime bien l'expression) est la consquence directe du discours sur notre devoir d'assistance et notre responsabilit morale. 




> donc tu as beau dire, mais le ct "trangers musulmans" n'est pas compltement tranger au fait de ce refus de les accueillir.


J'ai beau dire quoi? Je suis d'accord avec cette ide, et il faudrait tre naf pour ne pas le reconnatre. Nous sommes  un moment o la dfiance vis  vis des musulmans est trs relle, aggrave par quelques malheureux incidents isols commis par des dsquilibrs et pas d'amalgame s'il vous plat. Le FN est en croissance, les thoriciens du grand remplacement sont largement suivis, et tout ce que nos braves humanistes ont  offrir contre, ce sont des slogans creux (du vivre ensemble aux chances pour la France), lancs par une classe politique compltement dconsidre. Bref, la situation est dfavorable, pour le dire gentiment.

Et c'est le moment o nos braves mdias crient "viendez tout le monde", o notre prsident nous parle de 24 000 personnes quand l'Allemagne annonce 800 000, et o pendant ce temps,  Paris, on attend toujours, les yeux rivs sur la ligne bleue des Vosges, la croissance qui frmit, j'vous jure. 

Donc, oui, je suis d'accord. Mais quand je dis cela, je ne dis pas grand chose.





> Quelle opinion majoritaire ? Me semble pas avoir eu l'occasion de participer  un rfrendum sur la question, dont il serait ressortit que la majorit de la population tait contre ?


Il me semble avoir vu pas mal de sondages sur ce point, qui vont tous dans le mme sens. Ils sont peut tre tous faux, remarque... (on se demande pourquoi nos politiques les suivent avec tant d'insistance)




> Quel rapport ? Tu crois que si on accueille des rfugis, les gendarmes vont dbarquer chez toi et t'obliger  loger une famille ? Au pire cela sera sur la base du volontariat, et au mieux on les mettra dans des logements inoccups. L'tat de va pas imposer  chaque citoyen de loger des rfugis contre son gr...


Ah pardon, j'ai oubli le panneau "mtaphore glissante". Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que le fait qu'on soit capables d'accueillir les migrants, et qu'on ne soit pas raciste, ne rend pas pour autant l'ide sympathique. J'ai les moyens de te payer  djeuner un de ces jours, je n'ai rien contre toi, mais je ne le fais pas parce que je n'en ai pas envie. (NB c'est une autre mtaphore: je ne veux pas dire ici que tu es un migrant, je sais qu'on ne m'obligera pas  payer  manger aux Syriens de mon quartier, et en fait je n'aurais rien contre le fait de djeuner avec toi...)




> 24 000 personnes ce n'est rien, cela n'aurait strictement rien chang au quotidien des franais, il ne faut pas pousser non plus.
> Qu'on s'inquite pour plusieurs centaines de milliers ou 1 million de personnes oui je le comprend trs bien, et  ce moment la, c'est au gouvernement de faire la lumire sur la chose et de dire / expliquer comment il compte grer a. Maintenant, je ne vois pas l'intrt de gueuler avant mme d'avoir eu les explications ?


C'est bien parce que ce ne sera pas 24 000 (une fois de plus l'Allemagne s'attend  800 000), et que personne n'a confiance dans les chiffres de notre bon prsident, que beaucoup s'inquitent. Et le fait que l'Allemagne ferme sa frontire n'arrange rien.

Francois

----------


## Invit

> et c'est  ce moment-l qu'on entendra les mmes qui aujourd'hui se posent en dfenseurs de nos grandes valeurs s'offusquer d'une exploitation honte par le Capitalisme.. 
> 
> Le problme de fond est extrmement complexe, et les arguments lapidaires - d'un ct comme de l'autre - sont tous aussi stupides..


Ou notre brave Paulo le garagiste qui le dimanche vote FN se trouvera bien content lundi d'embaucher Momo, syrien et as de la mcanique, qui ne compte pas ses heures et accepte d'tre pay au black  ::aie:: 




> C'est bien parce que ce ne sera pas 24 000 (une fois de plus l'Allemagne s'attend  800 000), et que personne n'a confiance dans les chiffres de notre bon prsident, que beaucoup s'inquitent. Et le fait que l'Allemagne ferme sa frontire n'arrange rien.


Je pense que personne n'a la moindre matrise de ces chiffres. Quand l'Allemagne s'attend  800 000, ils sont alls compter combien ils sont entre la Syrie et Munich, sur terre et sur mer ?
Quand Hollande dit 24 000, a veut dire qu'on ouvre la barrire, on compte 1, 2, 3... et  24 000 il se passe quoi ? On ferme et ils se dmerdent ? On les loge ? Combien s'installent, combien transitent ?

Je ne suis pas sr de comprendre Mlenchon. Quand il dit que si on commence on ne pourra plus s'arrter, j'ai l'impression qu'il reprend le mythe de l'appel d'air cher  l'extrme droite. Rester chez eux n'est dj plus une option, ce n'est pas l'attitude de tel ou tel pays d'accueil potentiel qui les fera changer d'avis.
Et dire qu'il faut rgler le problme sur place ou ne rien dire, c'est la mme chose, merci Captain Obvious (je cible personne ici sur ce point-l, plutt les bas de plafonds qui tout d'un coup s'improvisent stratge gopolitique sur le plateau de BFMTV).

----------


## Zorrak

Les messages s'enchanent et je n'ai pas le temps de les reprendre point par point.  Je vais quand mme rpondre  certains.  Zirak, dans ta description tu me visais mais tu as donn une parfaite description d'une bonne partie des gens de la gauche bravo.  Et oui les gauchistes sont gnreux mais seulement avec l'argent et les biens des autres.  Et en gnral tout ce que touche un gauchiste  tendance  se transformer en merde.
Donc je demanderai aux gauchistes, de ne plus s'occuper de rien du tout.
Pour un nationaliste *son peuple et sa terre* sont sacrs donc pas de problme de solidarit, de respect des peuples, de prservation de notre terre et de notre patrimoine.

Pour la photo cela montre la ralit, mais ils sont dj la en fait et continue d'arriver.  Ceci est voulu par nos dirigeant de toute faon.  Mais ils n'ont aucune lgitimit  nous imposer a.  Les gauchistes encore moins.

Qu'y a-t-il de choquant  avoir plus de facilit  accueillir des gens trs proches de nous  tous les niveaux, que des gens totalement  l'oppos qui viennent de force, en nombre, en tant ultra exigeant sur tout.
L'change aurait t rciproque avec des occidentaux, blancs cathos.  Les migrants qui arrivent ne s'intgreront jamais, vont couter au contribuable, vont couter  la socit, vont envoyer une bonne partie de leur tune au bled, tout en profitant des avantages de nos pays occidentaux, et en n'ayant aucun respect pour notre culture, nos valeurs.
Ca fait des dizaines d'annes que nous accueillons des migrants (il y a 20 millions d'extra europens en France), dont certains sont devenu franais et ont des enfants franais.  Mme si certains se sont bien intgrs pour beaucoup d'autre ce n'est pas le cas et cela ne le sera jamais.  Et a a pose des problmes dans une socit et a coute de l'argent.

Mais toi, j'ai l'impression que a te poserai un gros problme d'accueillir des occidentaux, blancs, cathos...Serais-tu cathophobe ?  Occidento-phobe ?  Je connais la rponse t'inquite.

Pour l'accueil des migrants ce qu' il faut faire c'est prendre exemple sur la Pologne, la Rpublique Tchque, la Slovaquie, qui refusent tout migrants, qui prservent leur pays, alors que le notre devient invivable, sale et anarchique.
En fait  part nos dirigeants masculs, personne n'en veut des migrants, et personne n'est dupe non plus...ne soyons pas les dindons de la farce.

@Jon toujours aussi prompt  critiquer la Russie de Poutine.  Sache que la Russie est un bien plus grand pays  tous les niveaux que la France actuelle (mal gre, pourrie, sale).  Et je ne suis pas spcialement pro Poutine ou Russe...  Je connais pas mal de Russe, je connais un peu la Russie pour y aller assez rgulirement notamment  Ufa et alentours dans le Bashkorkostan dont l'islam est la religion prdominante.  Je connais aussi pas mal l'Europe Cental, la Slovaquie en particuliers et j'y vais aussi assez rgulirement...  Et quand je dis que j'y vais c'est pas  l'hotel mais chez l'habitant.
Ces pays la n'accepterons jamais ce que nous acceptons et ils ont bien raison, c'est une grande bouffe d'air pur  chaque fois que j'y vais.

----------


## fcharton2

> Je pense que personne n'a la moindre matrise de ces chiffres. Quand l'Allemagne s'attend  800 000, ils sont alls compter combien ils sont entre la Syrie et Munich, sur terre et sur mer ?


Tu veux rire? Il y a des chiffres sur le nombre de personnes qu'on repche dans la Mditerrane (entre 380 000 et 430 000 pour les 8 premiers mois de l'anne). Quant  l'Allemagne, elle a dj compt, sur les 8 premiers mois, 450 000 rfugis entrs sur son territoire (on peut les compter quand ils font des demandes), et constate que le flux a plutt tendance  augmenter ces temps ci. L'extrapolation vient de l. (sources, un coup de Google)




> Quand Hollande dit 24 000, a veut dire qu'on ouvre la barrire, on compte 1, 2, 3... et  24 000 il se passe quoi ? On ferme et ils se dmerdent ? On les loge ? Combien s'installent, combien transitent ?


Quand Hollande dit 24 000 sur deux ans, il cite un calcul de quota qui avait t fait il y a quelques mois, sur la base de 120 000 migrants (http://www.lepoint.fr/monde/crise-de...1963169_24.php). Cela faisait 24 000 pour la France (et sur l'anne). Sauf que... 450 000 sur 8 mois, ca ne fera pas 120 000 sur deux ans, et donc l'application des quotas nous met bien au del des 24 000.

Alors on fait quoi  24 000? Ben on continue, vu que le quota est un pourcentage du total de rfugis... Et on les loge, et on les installe. Alors oui, certains repartiront peut tre, mais une fois le statut obtenu, j'ai comme un doute (pour aller o?)




> Je ne suis pas sr de comprendre Mlenchon. Quand il dit que si on commence on ne pourra plus s'arrter, j'ai l'impression qu'il reprend le mythe de l'appel d'air cher  l'extrme droite. Rester chez eux n'est dj plus une option, ce n'est pas l'attitude de tel ou tel pays d'accueil potentiel qui les fera changer d'avis.


Je pense que Mlenchon dit deux choses. D'abord, le principe des quotas, c'est un engrenage. L'an dernier, le quota de 20%, appliqu  120 000 migrants, c'tait 24 000. Sur les 8 mois de l'anne c'est plutt 100 000, et si l'an prochain on a un million de migrants, ce sera 200 000. 

Ensuite, le "mythe" de l'appel d'air semble se confirmer de jour en jour, et s'explique assez logiquement, sans propagande fascisante... D'abord, tu as en Turquie plusieurs millions de rfugis, qui pensent probablement, mme si ce n'est pas une question de vie ou de mort, que rfugi en France ou en Allemagne, c'est mieux que rfugi en Turquie. On ne peut les en blmer. Ensuite, il y a, mme si c'est un peu choquant un "march" des rfugis, qui est en partie aliment par les dclarations des uns et des autres sur l'accueil. Sinon, pourquoi certains migrants prfreraient risquer leur vie sur des bateaux pourris, plutt qu'aller en Algrie, au Maroc, en Tunisie, o aucune guerre ne les menace? Pourquoi la Grce plutt que la Russie (plus proche)? Pourquoi, alors que la guerre fait rage en Syrie depuis plusieurs annes, le nombre de rfugis augmente maintenant? Pourquoi, aujourd'hui, demandent ils  aller en Allemagne, plutt qu'en Autriche (ou en Tchcoslovaquie, ou en Pologne)?

C'est exactement ce que dit Mlenchon: une fois que tu dcides d'accueillir largement, et que tu l'annonces, il est logique que des rfugis tentent leur chance en France, plutt qu'en Turquie (ou mme  l'intrieur du pays).

Francois

----------


## Zirak

> Pourquoi, alors que la guerre fait rage en Syrie depuis plusieurs annes, le nombre de rfugis augmente maintenant?


Juste sur a car on va finir par tourner en boucle :

Dj car la Syrie a subit des grosses scheresses (comme en a parl quelqu'un dj) pendant 3 ans, ce qui a pouss plusieurs millions de personnes  migrer  l'intrieur mme du pays, ce qui fait qu'au lieu d'tre a peu prs rpartit dans tous le pays, les diffrents groupes se sont retrouvs les uns sur les autres, et puis peut-tre aussi car Daesh ET Bashar se foutent sur la gueule  coup de gaz moutarde ? 

Entre le manque de bouffe et les attaques chimiques, je trouve cela plutt raisonnable comme raisons pour vouloir fuir le pays, promesses d'accueil ou non...

----------


## fcharton2

> Entre le manque de bouffe et les attaques chimiques, je trouve cela plutt raisonnable comme raisons pour vouloir fuir le pays, promesses d'accueil ou non...


Personne ne dit le contraire. Et c'est pour cela que tu as des millions de syriens dplacs, en Syrie et dans les pays limitrophes. Cette situation, avec la guerre, la famine, les gaz de combat, existe depuis bientt cinq ans, mais l'immigration vers l'Europe connait un pic cette anne, et plus prcisment depuis quelques mois. Crois tu que tous ces gens ont attendu patiemment 4 ans, et se sont dit, en Avril ou Mai, "bon l, il faut y aller, et c'est l'Allemagne ou rien"? Ne s'agit pas plutt de personnes qui avaient dj fui le conflit vers des pays limitrophes (la Turquie, notamment) et qui voudraient aujourd'hui passer du statut de "rfugis en Turquie"  celui plus favorable de "rfugis en Allemagne" (ou en France)?

Et si c'est le cas, ne doit on pas plutt parler de migrants? 

Francois

----------


## ManusDei

Vu les quelques photos qui sont passes dans la presse sur les camps de rfugis au Liban ou en Turquie (dont au moins 1 qui dpasse le million de personnes), je suis pas sr que le mot migrant soit appropri.

De plus, le conflit en Syrie n'a pas l'air de vouloir se rgler rapidement, donc il parat logique qu'ils ne cherchent pas  rester obligatoirement  ct pour privilgier une vie un poil meilleure.

Enfin, les pays qui acceuillent quelques millions de rfugis commencent  en avoir marre car a leur cote cher  la longue, donc les conditions de vie se dgradent dans les camps de rfugis.

----------


## macslan

> Vu les quelques photos qui sont passes dans la presse sur les camps de rfugis au Liban ou en Turquie (dont au moins 1 qui dpasse le million de personnes), je suis pas sr que le mot migrant soit appropri.
> 
> De plus, le conflit en Syrie n'a pas l'air de vouloir se rgler rapidement, donc il parat logique qu'ils ne cherchent pas  rester obligatoirement  ct pour privilgier une vie un poil meilleure.
> 
> Enfin, les pays qui acceuillent quelques millions de rfugis commencent  en avoir marre car a leur cote cher  la longue, donc les conditions de vie se dgradent dans les camps de rfugis.


Alors qu'ils y interviennent sur place 

Les USA ne le feront pas car ils n'y voient pas un intrt financier/ptrolier/personnel pour s'y engager 
et que les USA arrtent de financer des locaux pour rsoudre les problmes, ces locaux enfin une partie se retourne toujours contre lAmrique

----------


## deuche

> Pour l'avion abattu tout ce que j'ai lu semble aller dans le sens d'une belle bourde des rebelles russes quand mme... Par contre pour ce qui est des attaques chimiques c'est autre chose, mais note bien que l les amricains avaient laiss entendre ds le dbut qu'ils taient dubitatif. Et il semble bien que les armes aient t utilises des deux cots (mais du cot gouvernemental les instructions auraient t donnes par un gouverneur local).



Non, les attaques chimiques ont t faites depuis les positions tenues par les groupes rebelles. 
En ralit le rapport de l'ONU n'accusait nullement le rgime Syrien, ni les rebelles dailleurs, les inspecteurs Onusiens n'taient pas mandat pour le faire. La suite de l'histoire, je veux dire la manipulation dont Jon et des millions de gens ont t victime vous la savez.

Par la suite, une fois l'actualit retomb un autre rapport est tomb dont quasiment personne n'a entendu parler. Et pour cause.
Il s'agit du rapport du Maassachusetts Institute of Technologie (MIT) qui remet en cause les conclusions des services de renseignement amricain et franais.
Selon les rapports d'analyses sur le terrain, l'envoie des armes chimiques s'est faites via des missiles Grad qui possde une porte de 2  5km.
Il est donc tout  fait impossible que les lancements aient pu se faire depuis les territoires Syriens qui se trouvaient  10km au plus proche.
Le rapport du MIT ne disculpe pas Bachar el-Assad mais il remet fortement en cause les conclusions tires du premier rapport.
Plus d'info sur Le Point : Attaque chimique en Syrie, le rapport qui drange.


Concernant le vol du MH17, les Russes ont publis les photos des satellites (amricains?) montrant que l'avion n'a pas t abattu depuis le sol mais depuis le ciel, par erreur, par un avion de chasse Ukrainien.

Le rapport final est attendu pour le 13 octobre prochain.
Mon avis est : vous n'aurez aucun relais de cette info car il est dj fait mention que ce sont de nombreux projectiles  haute vitesse qui ont percs la carlingue de l'appareil. Rien qu voir les photos de lpave on arrive facilement  imaginer les dgts raliss par des trous de balles. Quand penses-tu Jon ?

----------


## GPPro

> Non, les attaques chimiques ont t faites depuis les positions tenues par les groupes rebelles. 
> En ralit le rapport de l'ONU n'accusait nullement le rgime Syrien, ni les rebelles dailleurs, les inspecteurs Onusiens n'taient pas mandat pour le faire. La suite de l'histoire, je veux dire la manipulation dont Jon et des millions de gens ont t victime vous la savez.
> 
> Par la suite, une fois l'actualit retomb un autre rapport est tomb dont quasiment personne n'a entendu parler. Et pour cause.
> Il s'agit du rapport du Maassachusetts Institute of Technologie (MIT) qui remet en cause les conclusions des services de renseignement amricain et franais.
> Selon les rapports d'analyses sur le terrain, l'envoie des armes chimiques s'est faites via des missiles Grad qui possde une porte de 2  5km.
> Il est donc tout  fait impossible que les lancements aient pu se faire depuis les territoires Syriens qui se trouvaient  10km au plus proche.
> Le rapport du MIT ne disculpe pas Bachar el-Assad mais il remet fortement en cause les conclusions tires du premier rapport.
> Plus d'info sur Le Point : Attaque chimique en Syrie, le rapport qui drange.
> ...


Tu ne lis que les arguments qui t'intressent. Relis l'article du point en particulier la conclusion...

Edit : waouh il a  peine post qu'il a dj un -1, y'a vraiment des ravags du ciboulot ici...

----------


## fcharton2

> De plus, le conflit en Syrie n'a pas l'air de vouloir se rgler rapidement, donc il parat logique qu'ils ne cherchent pas  rester obligatoirement  ct pour privilgier une vie un poil meilleure.


Bien d'accord avec cela, mais il me semble que c'est l que la frontire entre rfugis et migrants devient moins nette, que notre devoir d'accueil parait moins inluctable, et qu'on commence  saisir la position d'autres pays europens, qui ne sont pas forcment d'affreux fachos, mais n'ont pourtant pas envie de jouer au jeu des quotas. 




> Enfin, les pays qui acceuillent quelques millions de rfugis commencent  en avoir marre car a leur cote cher  la longue, donc les conditions de vie se dgradent dans les camps de rfugis.


Les rfugis ne sont pas entirement  la charge de ces pays. Et je crois que si c'tait juste une question de finances, les pays Europens financeraient l'accueil en Turquie, plutt qu'avoir  l'organiser chez eux. 

Francois

----------


## ekydeta

Et la situation de la ville de Calais, on en parle ?  ::roll:: 

(Oui oui, je suis Calaisien  ::P: )

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour viter cela, il faudrait lire des politiciens srieux, mais c'est apparemment difficile.


Faudrait dj qu'il y en ait, et de plus qu'ils se prsentent.  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> @Jon toujours aussi prompt  critiquer la Russie de Poutine.


Tu m'as mal compris. Ce que je critique, c'est l'anglisme dont font preuve certaines personnes (dont Deuche, pour ne citer que lui) vis  vis de Poutine.
Personnellement, je t'accorde que je prfrerais de loin tre envahi par les USA que par les Russes. Mme, si, je prfrerai rester europen de France.




> Quand penses-tu Jon ?


Que, tu n'as toujours pas appris  lire !  ::aie::

----------


## deuche

> Tu ne lis que les arguments qui t'intressent. Relis l'article du point en particulier la conclusion...
> 
> Edit : waouh il a  peine post qu'il a dj un -1, y'a vraiment des ravags du ciboulot ici...



Je les ai lues. Et contrairement  ce que voudrai sous-entendre Jon, sans ne rien citer, l'incrimination de Bachar el Assad et plus que remise en cause.

Je cite :
 " Ce rapport remet totalement en question le rapport amricain, sur lequel s'est bas le 30 aot le secrtaire d'Etat John Kerry, qui affirme que les roquettes ont t tires depuis le cur du territoire contrl par le rgime de Damas.".

Ce n'est que ensuite que la partie adverse nous explique que le rgime de Damas aurait trs bien pu se dplacer en territoire rebelle pour tirer ces roquettes.

Mais le meilleur qui,  mon sens, discrdite totalement la version officielle, c'est quand les experts qui chargent Bachar nous expliquent qu'il est extrmement difficile de vrifier si un missile  telle ou telle porte. Sauf que les contres experts expliquent que l'ONU a toute les capacits de rvler prcisment la porte des roquettes, d'o elles venaient et qui en est l'auteur.

Or, ceci ne figure pas dans le rapport. Pourquoi ?

Il ne faudrait pas vous arrter  la lecture des dernires lignes de l'article qui prennent fait et cause pour la version officielle mais de bien comprendre l'ampleur de la manipulation.

Sans blaguer, quand un expert vous dit que la porte d'un missile est impossible  vrifier, vous avez pas l'impression qu'on vous prend pour des cons ?
Moi, avec mon lingue j'ai une porte de presque 1000m ! Et  la main, plus de 200m. (impossible  vrifier, vous devez me croire)
 :;):

----------


## Zirak

> Je les ai lues. Et contrairement  ce que voudrai sous-entendre Jon, sans ne rien citer, l'incrimination de Bachar el Assad et plus que remise en cause.
> 
> Je cite :
>  " Ce rapport remet totalement en question le rapport amricain, sur lequel s'est bas le 30 aot le secrtaire d'Etat John Kerry, qui affirme que les roquettes ont t tires depuis le cur du territoire contrl par le rgime de Damas.".
> 
> Ce n'est que ensuite que la partie adverse nous explique que le rgime de Damas aurait trs bien pu se dplacer en territoire rebelle pour tirer ces roquettes.
> 
> Mais le meilleur qui,  mon sens, discrdite totalement la version officielle, c'est quand les experts qui chargent Bachar nous expliquent qu'il est extrmement difficile de vrifier si un missile  telle ou telle porte. Sauf que les contres experts expliquent que l'ONU a toute les capacits de rvler prcisment la porte des roquettes, d'o elles venaient et qui en est l'auteur.
> 
> ...


Sauf que ce rapport du MIT a t fait, comme ils le disent eux-mmes avec des documents de deuxime voir de 3me main, qu'ils ont rcupr sur le net sans pouvoir se rendre eux-mme sur place, ce qui fait que rien ne prouve que les documents utiliss taient des originaux non retouchs.

Aprs qu'ils contredisent les rapports amricains et franais, ok, mais ils disent aussi que le rapport :




> Une chose est sre, contrairement aux dires du journaliste qui a interpell Laurent Fabius  l'Essec, le rapport du MIT ne disculpe pas Bachar el-Assad.


et que :




> "98 % de chances pour que le rgime syrien soit l'auteur de l'attaque, bien qu'il ne faille pas ngliger les 2 % restants"


En gros, en lisant l'article, moi je comprends que les rapports amricains et franais taient incomplets, mais que ce n'est pas pour autant qu'ils sont compltement faux.


Donc tu as raison de te mfier et de croiser les rapports, c'est une bonne dmarche, mais je rejoins GPPro, il ne faut pas prendre QUE les morceaux qui t'arrangent  chaque fois.

----------


## deuche

> 98 % de chances pour que le rgime syrien soit l'auteur de l'attaque, bien qu'il ne faille pas ngliger les 2 % restants"


Sauf que c'est Franois Gr, directeur de l'institut franais d'analyse stratgique, qui dit cela il s'exprime en son nom propre.
En gros il dit et reconnait qu'effectivement il y a des insuffisances dans le premier rapport mais qu'il y a 98% de chances que Bachar soit  la tte des attaques.
Mais alors que tout le reste de l'article tant  montrer  qu'au mieux on est  50/50 et probablement mme 70/30 que Bachar n'y soit pour rien dans cet affaire et 100% de chance pour que le premier rapport soit une vaste fumisterie, vous, vous vous imaginez quoi ?

Mais bon sang ! Vous faites encore confiance  Fabius ?

Ensuite dire que ce sont des sources de deuxime ou 3me main. Cela veut dire quoi exactement ? La non plus ce n'est pas trs prcis.

----------


## Zirak

> Mais alors que tout le reste de l'article tant  montrer  qu'au mieux on est  50/50 et probablement mme 70/30 que Bachar n'y soit pour rien dans cet affaire et 100% de chance pour que le premier rapport soit une vaste fumisterie, vous, vous vous imaginez quoi ?.


Non, encore une fois, c'est toi qui tire cette conclusion car tu ne prend en compte que les lments que tu veux bien prendre en compte dans l'article.

Moi je rpte ce que j'ai dit dans mon message prcdent, quand je lis l'article, je comprend que les rapports initiaux sont "INCOMPLETS" effectivement, mais l'article ne dit nul part que le rapport du MIT stipule que c'est impossible que Bachar y soit pour quelque chose.

Et il n'est dit nul part dans l'article que les rapports initiaux sont faux  100% 





> Mais bon sang ! Vous faites encore confiance  Fabius ?.


Mais bon sang ! J'en ai rien  foutre de Fabius, je me base sur l'article que TU viens nous soumettre...





> Ensuite dire que ce sont des sources de deuxime ou 3me main. Cela veut dire quoi exactement ? La non plus ce n'est pas trs prcis.


Quand on parle franais, c'est trs prcis, cela signifie que n'ayant pas pu se rendre sur place, ils se sont bass sur des photos et vidos fournis par d'autres, (donc en gros, ils n'ont pas tudis les vrais lments, mais se sont bass sur des photos et des vidos pour essayer de reproduire la mme chose, sans tre sr donc, que leur rapport est 100% conforme  la ralit des faits non plus), mais qu'en plus, ce sont des photos/vidos rcupres sur le net, donc aucune preuve que ce sont des clichs originaux non modifis (quitte  parler de complot, autant le faire jusqu'au bout !).

----------


## deuche

> Non, encore une fois, c'est toi qui tire cette conclusion car tu ne prend en compte que les lments que tu veux bien prendre en compte dans l'article.


Et donc on doit s'en tenir  la conclusion de l'article ?

Je recite :
 " Ce rapport remet totalement en question le rapport amricain, sur lequel s'est bas le 30 aot le secrtaire d'Etat John Kerry, qui affirme que les roquettes ont t tires depuis le cur du territoire contrl par le rgime de Damas.".


On vous enfume, je vous informe.
N'inversez pas les rles.

Vous feriez mieux d'couter ce que dit Poutine.
Au moins, contrairement aux traites qui nous gouvernent, ce qu'il dit a du sens.
Mieux, ce qu'il dit se vrifie.

Et il se trouve qu'il a dit trs tt qu'en Syrie cela allait dgnrer et que les islamistes prendrait le pouvoir et massacreraient les chtiens.
source : toujours le Point.

Donc c'est bien beau d'acceullir des migrants, bien entendu qu'il faut faire quelque choses pour ces gens-l.
Mais il conviendrait galement de punir ceux qui, par leurs fautes, ont fait qu'aujourd'hui nous en sommes l.

Que les choses soient trs clair. Poutine refuse catgoriquement une intervention amricaine contre le rgime de Damas tout en proposant d'attaquer les terroristes. Et il propose de le faire avec l'aide de l'Etat Syrien.

Les USA, quand  eux, trs fort en manipulation de l'opinion publique, hein Jon  ::ptdr:: , soutiennent d'un ct les rebelles dont on peine  voir la frontire entre les groupes rebelles opposant au rgime de Bachar, et les barbares de l'EI qui sont donc soutenu par la coalition.

Manque de bol, les boucliers anti-missile de la Russie a calm le jeu, o faisant preuve d'une supriorit militaire, la coalition a d se rsoudre  renoncer  ses attaques.

----------


## Zirak

> Et donc on doit s'en tenir  la conclusion de l'article ?
> 
> Je recite :
>  " Ce rapport remet totalement en question le rapport amricain, sur lequel s'est bas le 30 aot le secrtaire d'Etat John Kerry, qui affirme que les roquettes ont t tires depuis le cur du territoire contrl par le rgime de Damas.".
> 
> 
> On vous enfume, je vous informe.
> N'inversez pas les rles.


Et allez on est repartit dans le "vous tes des moutons brainwashs" et blablabla...

As-tu compris la fin de mon message et la signification des documents de deuxime ou troisime main ? 

Cela signifie que ton rapport du MIT est bas sur des documents produits par des tiers, et non pas par les personnes ayant fait le rapport avec des relevs qu'ils ont fait eux-mmes, ils se sont juste bass sur des photos / vidos pour essayer de reproduire ce qui a pu se passer mais il n'y a donc rien qui prouve que leurs conclusions correspondent effectivement  la ralit, et que leur rapport a une quelconque valeur.


Allez je re-cite aussi :




> "Nous pouvons aujourd'hui affirmer  100 % que tout point  deux kilomtres des impacts se situe en territoire rebelle. Mais cela ne signifie pas obligatoirement que ce sont les rebelles qui ont tir."





> Une chose est sre, contrairement aux dires du journaliste qui a interpell Laurent Fabius  l'Essec, le rapport du MIT ne disculpe pas Bachar el-Assad


Donc non, tu n'es pas oblig de t'en tenir  la conclusion de l'article mais tu as le droit de continuer  investiguer, plutt que de juste prendre les 3 phrases qui t'arrangent sur 100, et dire "hahaha j'ai raison !"  ::roll:: 


Je passe sur tout le reste de ton blabla pro-Poutine habituel car on va encore tourner en rond.





> Manque de bol, les boucliers anti-missile de la Russie a calm le jeu, o faisant preuve d'une supriorit militaire, la coalition a d se rsoudre  renoncer  ses attaques.


Une supriorit militaire de quoi ? Tu crois que la Russie survivrait  une attaque USA + EU ? 

C'est juste que si personne n'avait renonc, cela aurait fini en conflit nuclaire mondial et que ce n'est bon pour personnes d'en arriver  raser la plante...

Perso, je m'enfou de savoir kikalaplusgrosse, si on devait en arriver la, on serait tous morts avant de voir le rsultat.  ::roll::

----------


## deuche

> "Nous pouvons aujourd'hui affirmer  100 % que tout point  deux kilomtres des impacts se situe en territoire rebelle. Mais cela ne signifie pas obligatoirement que ce sont les rebelles qui ont tir."


Mais alors, si tout point  deux kilomtres des impacts se situe en territoire rebelle, pourquoi alors le 30 aot le secrtaire d'Etat John Kerry affirme que les roquettes ont t tires depuis le cur du territoire contrl par le rgime de Damas ?

Tu comprends,  un moment donn il faut tre logique. L, tu vois c'est comme si tu dfendais les rapports qui disaient que l'Irack avait de l'Antrax.
C'est exactement la mme chose.
Tu comprends.





> Une supriorit militaire de quoi ? Tu crois que la Russie survivrait  une attaque USA + EU ?


Il n'y a pas photo. Les technologies militaires russes, notamment en terme de brouillage sont d'une avance technologique sans comparaison avec les USA.

Je suis pas sr que les Chinois et les Indiens seraient d'accord. Note que tu envisages une attaque des USA+UE contre la Russie et non l'inverse.
Mais par prvention j'imagine ou ton esprit est-il dj conditionn ?

Je te retrouverai des articles rcents de revues militaires amricaine o des chefs d'Etat major ont fait part de leurs inquitudes.
J'avais moi-mme hallucin lorsque ces derniers estims qu'en cas de conflit navalle il ne tiendrait pas une semaine face aux Russes.

Quand au nuclaire, nul besoin de les utiliser, les Russes possdent des torpilles qui vont sous l'eau et  100m du but elle vont dans les airs pour percer les ponts des bateaux. Les amricains ne savent pas les dtecter.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Il n'y a pas photo. Les technologies militaires russes, notamment en terme de brouillage sont d'une avance technologique sans comparaison avec les USA.


Les russes largement devant ? Faut arrter 5 minutes, ils ont une arme bien fournie (en hommes), bien entrane, et qui consomme une part non ngligeable de leur budget (l ils remplacent leurs tanks, parait que les nouveaux sont vraiment pas mal), mais une grosse avance technologique ? J'ai normment de mal  y croire.




> Quand au nuclaire, nul besoin de les utiliser, les Russes possdent des torpilles qui vont sous l'eau et  100m du but elle vont dans les airs pour percer les ponts des bateaux. Les amricains ne savent pas les dtecter.


Nous on a des torpilles qui vont sous l'eau et qui explosent la quille des navires. C'est ptet plus efficace.

Cela dit faut pas se leurrer, s'il y a conflit entre l'OTAN et la Russie, il ne restera pas grand monde pour en voir le rsultat. Par contre ceux qui auront survcu auront le droit de faire un Fallout grandeur nature.

----------


## Marco46

> Les russes largement devant ? Faut arrter 5 minutes, ils ont une arme bien fournie (en hommes), bien entrane, et qui consomme une part non ngligeable de leur budget (l ils remplacent leurs tanks, parait que les nouveaux sont vraiment pas mal), mais une grosse avance technologique ? J'ai normment de mal  y croire.
> 
> Nous on a des torpilles qui vont sous l'eau et qui explosent la quille des navires. C'est ptet plus efficace.


En terme de dveloppement technologiques sous-marins ya des chances que les russes soient plus avancs que les amricains oui. Renseignez-vous sur l'affaire du Koursk (le sous marin russe officiellement accident o tous les marins sont morts) c'est assez loquent.

De l  dire que les Russes mettraient une taule aux USA dans une guerre conventionnelle, c'est un pas que je ne franchirais pas faut quand mme pas dconner non plus  ::mrgreen:: 

Et puis a veut rien dire tout a, c'est tellement dpendant de la zone de conflit que bon ...




> Cela dit faut pas se leurrer, s'il y a conflit entre l'OTAN et la Russie, il ne restera pas grand monde pour en voir le rsultat. Par contre ceux qui auront survcu auront le droit de faire un Fallout grandeur nature.


Ca c'est certain, dj qu'un conflit entre la France toute seule et la Russie suffirait  tout niquer ...

----------


## Zirak

> Mais alors, si tout point  deux kilomtres des impacts se situe en territoire rebelle, pourquoi alors le 30 aot le secrtaire d'Etat John Kerry affirme que les roquettes ont t tires depuis le cur du territoire contrl par le rgime de Damas ?
> 
> Tu comprends,  un moment donn il faut tre logique. L, tu vois c'est comme si tu dfendais les rapports qui disaient que l'Irack avait de l'Antrax.
> C'est exactement la mme chose.
> Tu comprends.


Sauf que la porte de 2 km, c'est le calcul fait part le rapport du MIT  partir de photos !

Dans l'article on te dit que ce type de missile, possde une porte entre 2 et 5km, pourquoi cela serait 2 et pas 5 ? 

Et puis je ne te dis pas que les amricains avaient raison, je te dis que dans ton rapport, ils disent eux-mmes que ce n'est pas forcment parce que cela a t tir en territoire rebelle, que cela a forcment t fait par les rebelles, et qu'ils n'ont aucune preuve que Bachar est bien innocent sur ce coup la.

Je n'essaie pas de dfendre les amricains, je te dis juste que ton rapport ne prouve rien dans l'autre sens non plus. 

Tu comprends ?





> Note que tu envisages une attaque des USA+UE contre la Russie et non l'inverse.
> Mais par prvention j'imagine ou ton esprit est-il dj conditionn ?


Non juste car tu as dit que la coalition avait laiss tomber devant la puissance russe, donc tu insinuais toi-mme que c'est eux qui aurait attaqu (pas forcment directement les russes, mais si les russes avaient ragis en consquences, je ne pense pas que les USA et l'UE seraient rest  se faire canarder sans rien dire).

Faut vraiment que t'arrtes avec tes histoires de conditionnement ds qu'on dit un truc qui ne va pas dans ton sens, cela devient plus que lourd que tes arguments se rsument  a plus de la moiti du temps...

Encore une fois, je ne suis pas pro-amricain, ou pro-UE actuelle, je ne sais plus comment le dire  force.

----------


## r0d

Je ne vois qu'une seule solution  ce problme, et en plus elle est trs simple: abolition des frontires.
Tout le monde peut voyager et s'installer o bon lui semble. Ainsi, les dictateurs sanguinaires et autres bourreaux fanatiques verront leurs peuple s'chapper, et ils resteront tous seuls comme des cons.
Les frontires, ainsi que le concept mme de nation, sont des artifices (au sens premier, c'est  dire une construction purement humaine) qui permettent aux chefs de conserver et d'abuser de leur pouvoir. Ce ne sont certes pas les seuls, mais ce sont,  mon sens, parmi les plus efficaces.
La Botie disait: refusez de servir et vous voil libre. Je me permettrais une variation sur cette perle de la pense humaine, en proposant: refusez la nation, et vous voil libre.

No Border!

----------


## BenoitM

> Les russes largement devant ? Faut arrter 5 minutes, ils ont une arme bien fournie (en hommes), bien entrane, et qui consomme une part non ngligeable de leur budget (l ils remplacent leurs tanks, parait que les nouveaux sont vraiment pas mal), mais une grosse avance technologique ? J'ai normment de mal  y croire.


Pourtant 10 porte-avions contre 1
60 destroyer contre 25

Je vois vraiment que les USA doivent avoir trs peur de la Russie.

Bon et puis vu que pour une fois un mec de la marine dit que c'est inadmissible de faire des coupes dans son budget car sinon ils font tre dpasser par les Russes.
a doit tre la seule fois ou deuche croit un Amricains

Part contre avec une telle vrit je me demande pourquoi les Russes se sentent menacer par l'Otan

Tiens et tu vas pouvoir nous commenter ca Poutine voulait mettre assad de cot?

----------


## deuche

> Pourtant 10 porte-avions contre 1
> 60 destroyer contre 25
> 
> Je vois vraiment que les USA doivent avoir trs peur de la Russie.



Lis :
http://reseauinternational.net/combi...-vraie-guerre/




> Lamiral Rickover, le pre de la marine nuclaire, a d rpondre  la question suivante devant le Snat amricain : Combien de temps nos porte-avions pourraient-ils survivre dans une bataille contre la marine russe? Sa rponse a caus la dsillusion : Deux ou trois jours avant quils ne coulent, peut-tre une semaine sils restent au port.

----------


## BenoitM

Humm et ben heureusement que les russes sont pour la paix.
Survol des portes-avions a base altitude, simuler des attaques sur ceux-ci.

J'ai un doute quand mme que ses deux portes-avions se baladaient seul

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Je suis pas sur que vous allez pouvoir longtemps continuer  opposer la Russie contre les USA, de fait lEurope et les USA vont tre allis avec la Russie et  Bachar el-Assad  (sans le dire) en Syrie contre Daesh...  ::mouarf:: 

 ::fleche::  Syrie : Poutine dfend son soutien militaire  Bachar al-Assad.

 ::fleche::  Fillon : "Il faut aider le rgime" de Bachar al-Assad

Finalement maintenant qu'on voit ce que fait Daesh les gens se disent : "Les anciens dictateurs c'tait pas si mal tout compte fait..."  ::oops::

----------


## foetus

> Finalement maintenant qu'on voit ce que fait Daesh les gens se disent : "Les anciens dictateurs c'tait pas si mal tout compte fait..."


J'avais vu un reportage sur la 2nde guerre mondiale, et il disait [vrai ou pas]: on pouvait dessouder Hitler plusieurs fois, mais on ne l'a pas fait faute de connatre son successeur  ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen:: 




> Always keep your friends close, Mr. McGrath... but keep your enemies closer.


 ::whistle::   ::whistle::   ::whistle::

----------


## Zirak

De toutes faons, Sarkozy l'a dit cette semaine, la France a toujours t du ct des dictateurs  ::mouarf::

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> De toutes faons, Sarkozy l'a dit cette semaine, la France a toujours t du ct des dictateurs


Ah oui je l'ai vu celle la elle est norme, pour ceux qui ont manqu a :




La version amliore :




plus d'explications, en bonus :

----------


## Jon Shannow

Ce que j'adore chez Deuche, c'est son incohrence la plus totale. 
Il nous accuse de croire btement les mdias, d'tre de vritables moutons brainwashs, et ne se rend pas compte que lui-mme est compltement aveugl par les sites qu'il consulte. Il suffit qu'un site, un journaliste affirme le contraire de ce qui se dit dans un mdias public, alors c'est vrai. Aucune tentative de rflexion. 

Le plus drle, c'est que la plupart du temps, il ne comprend mme pas la porte de ce qu'il lit. Il est tellement conditionn par ces sites complotistes qu'il n'a plus du tout la capacit d'analyser les documents qu'il nous fournit, et qui, pour beaucoup sont trs trs nuancs. 

Je pense que ce qu'il nous reproche, en fait, c'est justement le fait que nous ne soyons pas les moutons brainwashs, mais qu'au contraire, on ne prend rien pour argent comptant, mme, et surtout, ce qu'il nous affirme comme la Vrit Vraie (la preuve, c'est Poutine qui l'a dit).

----------


## deuche

> Humm et ben heureusement que les russes sont pour la paix.
> Survol des portes-avions a base altitude, simuler des attaques sur ceux-ci.
> 
> J'ai un doute quand mme que ses deux portes-avions se baladaient seul


Je trouve pour le coup que tu as raison de soulever ce point. Nanmoins, si c'est l'pisode que j'ai en tte, les Amricains avaient l'autorisation de rester en mer noire jusqu' une date prcise (accord ou droit international). Passe cette date les Russes les ont pris de respecter les accords. Les amricains ont fait la sourde oreille. Les Russes ont brouills les systmes lectroniques des btiments puis ils ont simuls les attaques.

Les amricains ont dgags un tat major a d dmissionner, enfin ce que je veux dire c'est qu' priori on leur avait assur de leur supriorit et qu'ils sont parti la queue entre les jambes.


Dans tous les cas les questions que tu soulves l'ont galement t par des journalistes  Poutine lui-mme lors d'une confrence de presse.
Il me semble intressant d'couter ce que Poutine rponds aux diffrentes questions que posent les journalistes car vous ne pouvez pas indfiniment penser raisonnablement que la Russie compte pour du beurre.











> Ce que j'adore chez Deuche, c'est son incohrence la plus totale. 
> Il nous accuse de croire btement les mdias, d'tre de vritables moutons brainwashs, et ne se rend pas compte que lui-mme est compltement aveugl par les sites qu'il consulte. Il suffit qu'un site, un journaliste affirme le contraire de ce qui se dit dans un mdias public, alors c'est vrai. Aucune tentative de rflexion.


Je t'enmerde Jon, tu n'as aucun commencement d'argumentation. Un mensonge rpt 1000 fois n'est pas une ralit. Il suffit effectivement qu'un journaliste, un seul, qui fasse, pour le coup son travail et encore, pour que toute la merde qu'on t'a coll dans la tte prenne une autre tournure.

De 100% c'est Bachar le coupable ont arrive  100% on nous a menti. Rflchi deux secondes un peu, que nous disait-on au sujet des armes de destruction massive en Irak ?

Et bien l c'est la mme chose.






> Je suis pas sur que vous allez pouvoir longtemps continuer  opposer la Russie contre les USA, de fait lEurope et les USA vont tre allis avec la Russie et  Bachar el-Assad (sans le dire) en Syrie contre Daesh... 
> 
> Syrie : Poutine dfend son soutien militaire  Bachar al-Assad.
> 
> Fillon : "Il faut aider le rgime" de Bachar al-Assad
> 
> Finalement maintenant qu'on voit ce que fait Daesh les gens se disent : "Les anciens dictateurs c'tait pas si mal tout compte fait..."


Enfin des propos sencs !

----------


## atb

> Je pense que ce qu'il nous reproche, en fait, c'est justement le fait que nous ne soyons pas les moutons brainwashs, mais qu'au contraire, on ne prend rien pour argent comptant, mme, et surtout, ce qu'il nous affirme comme la Vrit Vraie (la preuve, c'est Poutine qui l'a dit).


Ce que je regrette vraiment cest que les principaux flux mdiatiques sont, comment dire, trs pauvres. 
 On regardant  les chaines de la tnt (tf1, m6, canal, ) ou sur internet, on voit clairement que cest la mme info qui circule et  moiti (Ce nest pas en faisant intervenir un expert sorti du chapeau ou faire tmoigner Mme Michu que cela change quoi ce soit).
 Pour preuve lAFP qui se goure sur un truc, tous les mdia ont diffus cela dans lheure qui suit. Cest pourquoi aujourdhui les sites complotiste prosprent.
Donc il est vident pour moi que les principaux flux mdiatiques sont au mme niveau que ces dits sites (proches du 0)




> Je ne vois qu'une seule solution  ce problme, et en plus elle est trs simple: abolition des frontires.
> Tout le monde peut voyager et s'installer o bon lui semble. Ainsi, les dictateurs sanguinaires et autres bourreaux fanatiques verront leurs peuple s'chapper, et ils resteront tous seuls comme des cons.


Ide fort intressante mais jai peur dune chose vidente:
 La force de lhumanit rside dans sa diversit ; le fait de supprimer les frontires fera de nous des vastes de troupeaux de moutons naviguant dun contient  un autre, guids par les multinationales

----------


## Zirak

> De 100% c'est Bachar le coupable ont arrive * 100% on nous a menti*.


Lien ?

----------


## deuche

C'est une blague ?

----------


## Zirak

Non du tout, je veux un vrai lien qui stipule noir sur blanc que Bachar (et son gouvernement) sont innocents, bas sur une vraie enqute.

Pas la conclusion que toi tu tires  partir de l'article du point en ne gardant que les phrases qui vont dans ton sens.

Mme GPPro qui a quand mme beaucoup plus tendance que nous  tre d'accord avec toi sur certains points, t'as dit que tu n'tais pas objectif dans ta lecture de l'article, alors qu'il est loin d'tre pro-USA ou brainwash par les mdias.

Mais tu est tellement dans ton trip, que mme quand c'est un mec qui te dfend la plupart du temps, qui ne va pas dans ton sens, que tu ne tiens pas compte de sa remarque...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je t'enmerde Jon


Moi aussi, je t'aime bien...  ::kiss:: 




> , tu n'as aucun commencement d'argumentation.


Mais, si. Et le plus drle, c'est que c'est toi qui me les fournis ! La seule diffrence entre nous deux, c'est que je sais lire ! 




> De 100% c'est Bachar le coupable ont arrive  100% on nous a menti.


Et voil ! Tu dmontres une fois de plus que tu ne sais pas lire.
Si tu savais lire, tu dirais qu'on est passe de : " 90% c'est Bachar depuis son salon (en gros, mais si je peaufine trop, tu vas tre perdu),  c'est surement Bachar, mais depuis des territoires proches des rebelles." Tu vois, c'est pas si tranch, en fait.

----------


## deuche

> Non du tout, je veux un vrai lien qui stipule noir sur blanc que Bachar (et son gouvernement) sont innocents, bas sur une vraie enqute.


Et moi je veux des preuves de sa culpabilit.

Il faut bien comprendre que lorsque Fabius montre des corps de femmes et d'enfants, en justifiant que le coupable c'est Bachar le boucher, sans qu'aucune enqute n'ait t encore ralise, que nous sommes dj dans la manipulation des masses. Lorsque tous les mdias,  l'exception d'un article ou deux se vautrent dans cette voie, sous prtexte que Kerry affirme,  tort, en mentant disons les choses clairement, que c'est depuis les bases de Bachar que l'attaque a t commise, alors qu'il est prouv qu'il n'en est rien, je me demande si, des fois, on nous prendrait pas pour des cons ?




> c'est surement Bachar, mais depuis des territoires proches des rebelles." Tu vois, c'est pas si tranch, en fait.


Cela aurait t bien qu'ils le disent ds le dbut. Que disent les photos sattelites ? Cela se voit un mouvement de troupes. Non, il ne pouvait pas le dire, sinon direct les Russes auraient demand, comme ils ont demands les photos satelittes de la surveillance des amricains. Il faut tre logique dans le raisonnement. On a une version officielle qui dit srieusement que c'est depuis les bases de Bachar que les envoies se sont raliss, puis une contre expertise du MIT, pass sous silence, qui dit que c'est impossible compte tenu de la porte des missiles retrouvs. Donc, si la ralit est que les troupes de Bachars se sont dplacs, pourquoi alors n'avons nous pas eu droit aux photos satellites espions pour appuyer ces dires ?

----------


## Zirak

> Et moi je veux des preuves de sa culpabilit.


Oui sauf que moi, je n'ai pas affirm qu'il tait coupable.

Toi tu viens nous dire que c'est sr  100% que lui et son gouvernement sont innocents,  toi de produire les preuves...





> Il faut bien comprendre que lorsque Fabius montre des corps de femmes et d'enfants, en justifiant que le coupable c'est Bachar le boucher, sans qu'aucune enqute n'ait t encore ralise, que nous sommes dj dans la manipulation des masses. Lorsque tous les mdias,  l'exception d'un article ou deux se vautrent dans cette voie, sous prtexte que Kerry affirme,  tort, en mentant disons les choses clairement, que c'est depuis les bases de Bachar que l'attaque a t commise, alors qu'il est prouv qu'il n'en est rien, je me demande si, des fois, on nous prendrait pas pour des cons ?


Bien sr qu'ils ont d profiter de son statut de "dictateur" pour forcer le trait et appuyer leurs dires, pour tre certains que la population les croient et les suivent.

Encore une fois, je ne dis pas que les amricains avaient raison,  vrai dire, je n'en sais rien, je n'ai pas spcialement enqut la dessus.

Je te dis juste que ton article sur le Point, ne prouve pas l'inverse non plus, c'est toi qui en tire les conclusions qui te plaisent.

La o je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est qu'effectivement les premiers rapports taient incomplets, maintenant, incomplets ne signifie pas forcment faux. Mme tes experts du MIT sont incapables de dire si ceux sont bien les rebelles qui ont tir ou non, donc comment toi, es-tu capable de le dire ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et moi je veux des preuves de sa culpabilit.


Relis le rapport du MIT, et tu les trouveras, mais attention, c'est "entre les lignes", il faut que tu apprennes  lire avant. Tu as le droit de te faire aider, bien sr.



> Il faut bien comprendre que lorsque Fabius montre des corps de femmes et d'enfants, en justifiant que le coupable c'est Bachar le boucher, sans qu'aucune enqute n'ait t encore ralise, que nous sommes dj dans la manipulation des masses. Lorsque tous les mdias,  l'exception d'un article ou deux se vautrent dans cette voie, sous prtexte que Kerry affirme,  tort, en mentant disons les choses clairement, que c'est depuis les bases de Bachar que l'attaque a t commise, alors qu'il est prouv qu'il n'en est rien, je me demande si, des fois, on nous prendrait pas pour des cons ?


Je ne sais pas si c'est nous prendre pour des cons, mme si je suis assez de cet avis, disons qu'il y a des choses qui nous dpassent, et qu'une grande majorit de la population n'est pas capable d'apprhender. Donc, la tendance des responsables dans ces histoires complexes est de simplifier  outrance, au risque d'omettre certaines choses, et donc de "mentir par omission". Maintenant, quand je te lis, j'arrive parfaitement  comprendre ce principe de simplification. 




> Cela aurait t bien qu'ils le disent ds le dbut. Que disent les photos sattelites ? Cela se voit un mouvement de troupes. Non, il ne pouvait pas le dire, sinon direct les Russes auraient demand, comme ils ont demands les photos satelittes de la surveillance des amricains. Il faut tre logique dans le raisonnement. On a une version officielle qui dit srieusement que c'est depuis les bases de Bachar que les envoies se sont raliss, puis une contre expertise du MIT, pass sous silence, qui dit que c'est impossible compte tenu de la porte des missiles retrouvs. Donc, si la ralit est que les troupes de Bachars se sont dplacs, pourquoi alors n'avons nous pas eu droit aux photos satellites espions pour appuyer ces dires ?


Dj, tu reconnais que c'est  cause de l'attitude des Russes, que les Amricains sont obligs de "cacher" certains documents. C'est bien tu progresses.
Ensuite, dire que c'est  partir des bases de Bachar, n'est pas faux. Si Bachar  dplacer des bases militaires pour procder aux tirs, ce que le rapport du MIT semble signifier, il n'est pas faux de dire que c'est depuis les bases de Bachar que les tirs ont t raliss. Le seul truc, c'est qu'en entendant cela, tu as (et nombre d'autres personnes, dont moi) conclut que le tir avait eu lieu depuis les territoires tenus par Bachar. Il s'avre que ce n'est pas exactement cela, mais que Bachar aurait fait dplac ses troupes afin de pouvoir atteindre la cible. Est-ce que a innocente Bachar ? Non. Est-ce que a veut dire que ce sont les rebelles qui se sont eux-mmes balancs les missiles ? Non plus.

Apprendre  lire est trs important. Vraiment ! 
Exemple : "Et si on mangeait les enfants ?" est trs diffrent de "Et si on mangeait, les enfants ?" 
Je te laisse le soin de chercher la diffrence...  :;):

----------


## deuche

> Mme tes experts du MIT sont incapables de dire si ceux sont bien les rebelles qui ont tir ou non, donc comment toi, es-tu capable de le dire ?


Parce que je pars d'un raisonnement logique qui, bas sur les expriences du passes, l'observation des faits, montre que la version officielle n'est pas juste. Et si elle n'est pas juste, c'est que l'on nous a menti dont le but est de nous faire accepter un renversement du rgime de Bachar.

C'est quand mme bien pratique que de dire sur toutes les tv, toutes les radios, tous les journaux,  quelques exceptions prs, que le coupable, c'est Bachar ou  Poutine. 
Par exemple, si je vous dis que partout o va BHL, c'est la merde ensuite, vous dites quoi ? Qu' pu dire BHL par le pass, qu'avons-nous comme ralit aujourd'hui ? Mais aujourd'hui c'est diffrent, BHL et Fabius ne se trompent pas ?

Mme sans ce rapport, le simple fait que c'est deux-l puisse ouvrir leur bouche, on peut dj apercevoir le sang couler de leurs mains. Alors avec un rapport qui vient porter la contradiction il n'y a mme plus photos?

----------


## deuche

> Relis le rapport du MIT, et tu les trouveras, mais attention, c'est "entre les lignes", il faut que tu apprennes  lire avant. Tu as le droit de te faire aider, bien sr.


N'oublie pas qui ta mis la contradiction sous les yeux. N'oublie pas non plus ce que tu pensais de la situation avant que tu prennes connaissance du rapport du MIT, n'oublie pas galement les dire de la version offcielle.

Des comme toi  l'poque qui tenaient le mme discours anti Sadam il y en avait pleins. Aujourd'hui tu tiens le discours d'un anti Bachar et bien moi je te dis et j'affirme qu'effectivement le rgime de Bachar tait sans doute mieux que la merde quon a installe en Syrie et que les Russes ont raison de soutenir le rgime. Stratgiquement cest la bonne dcision. 

Et puis toute cette merde que vous soutenez fait de vous des complices des mdias qui, dtenu par le capital, ne vont ragir que par rapport  leurs propres intrts. Mais si Bachar  est si mchant que pensez-vous alors du rgime du Quatar ? Vous savez, ce quon voit sur les T-shirt du PSG  qui on vend des avions, qui nous rachtent nos biens et qui vont jusqu' baiser nos femmes . H bien ils dcapitent des gens en pleine rues, des femmes pour des histoires dadultres. Je crois que quand Hollande recevait ou t en visite l-bas, quil y avait eu quinze dcapitations.  

Mais l a va ? Cest a Jon ? Pour le rgime du Bahren galement tout va bien ? 

Va te faire foutre encore une fois, ton cerveau a effectivement besoin dune lgre mise au point. Le rgime de Bashar, le rgime de Sadam vaut dix fois, cent fois la merde quon y installe. Que tu le veuilles ou non. 

Ce nest pas  toi den dcider mais  la population de sexprimer et crois-moi quaprs 1 millions de mort depuis la chute du rgime et entre 40 et 70 morts par jour par attentat, il ny a pas photo.

Nous occidentaux avons une reponsabilit norme dans tous le merdier qui s'tale sous nos yeux et il n'y a aucune raison de croire que ce qui est dit soit la vrit.

C'est juste extrmement grave que de croire ces gens-l sur parle.

----------


## Jipt

> Je ne vois qu'une seule solution  ce problme, et en plus elle est trs simple: abolition des frontires.
> Tout le monde peut voyager et s'installer o bon lui semble. Ainsi, les dictateurs sanguinaires et autres bourreaux fanatiques verront leurs peuple s'chapper, et ils resteront tous seuls comme des cons.
> Les frontires, ainsi que le concept mme de nation, sont des artifices (au sens premier, c'est  dire une construction purement humaine) qui permettent aux chefs de conserver et d'abuser de leur pouvoir. Ce ne sont certes pas les seuls, mais ce sont,  mon sens, parmi les plus efficaces.
> La Botie disait: refusez de servir et vous voil libre. Je me permettrais une variation sur cette perle de la pense humaine, en proposant: refusez la nation, et vous voil libre.
> No Border!


+ 1 !
C'est ce que je rpte depuis 50 ans... ('tain, un demi-sicle !)

C'est quand mme fou que les choses les plus intelligentes se terminent toujours en eau de boudin : plus d'entres sur ce site depuis deux ans...

Et je l'ai remarqu ici (enfin, sur ce forum) aussi : on ne discute pas (ou trs peu) les choses qui font consensus, mme si le mode de mise en uvre pratique est loin d'tre finalis ; par contre, les sujets o on peut polmiquer sans rien faire avancer, alors l, a y va !

----------


## Zirak

> Parce que je pars d'un raisonnement logique qui, bas sur les expriences du passes, l'observation des faits, montre que la version officielle n'est pas juste. Et si elle n'est pas juste, c'est que l'on nous a menti dont le but est de nous faire accepter un renversement du rgime de Bachar.


Tu es donc plus malin que les experts du MIT qui ont pondu le rapport, sans avoir t sur place, ni vu aucun document ? 

Effectivement, la, je ne peux rien dire de plus...

Et non, encore une fois incomplet != faux, mais c'est vrai que les subtilits de la langue franaise et toi, cela fait 12.


Par contre, concernant ton message suivant  l'encontre de Jon, mme si il t'agace au plus haut point, merci d'viter de tomber dans les insultes directes, au pire tu fais comme certains ont fait avec toi, tu l'ignores pour ne plus voir ses messages.

----------


## ManusDei

Partant du principe qu'on ne souhaite pas tous vivre en suivant les mmes lois, si on applique le "no border", comment on dfinit les zones qui vont appliquer telle loi ou telle autre ?

----------


## Jipt

> Partant du principe qu'on ne souhaite pas tous vivre en suivant les mmes lois, si on applique le "no border", comment on dfinit les zones qui vont appliquer telle loi ou telle autre ?


Fastoche ! no border --> no law et voil !
Sans lois, plus besoin de dfinir de zones o s'appliquerait telle ou telle loi, CQFD.

Une seule rgle : _ta libert s'arrte o commence celle d'autrui_, et le reste c'est des fausses lois (pour nous contraindre) donc inutiles.

videmment il faut savoir respecter autrui, et c'est l que a devient compliqu. Mais bon, si les animaux y arrivent (et sans bombes atomiques, sans missiles  guidage laser, sans mines anti-personnel, sans SNLE, etc.), je ne vois pas pourquoi nous n'y arriverions pas...

----------


## Darkzinus

> videmment il faut savoir respecter autrui, et c'est l que a devient compliqu. Mais bon, si les animaux y arrivent (et sans bombes atomiques, sans missiles  guidage laser, sans mines anti-personnel, sans SNLE, etc.), je ne vois pas pourquoi nous n'y arriverions pas...


Ben justement, les animaux n'y arrivent pas. Entre groupes d'une mme espce il y a des guerres territoriales.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> ...


Caaaaalme ! L ! Tranquille ! Reprends un bol de camomille, une petite pilule rose et reposes-toi un peu.

J'aimerais que tu me dises comment tu sais ce que je pensais de l'intervention US en Irak ?
J'aimerais que tu me dises comment mme tu pourrais imaginer ce que je pensais de ce qui se passait et passe en Syrie, Libye, gypte, Tunisie, ... ?
J'aimerais que tu me dises comment tu pourrais n'avoir qu'une trs vague ide de ce je pense du Qatar, du Barhein ou de n'importe quel autre rgime ?

Bref, comme pour tout le reste, tu balances n'importe quoi, parce que a t'arrange. Tu prfres m'insulter que de prendre simplement le temps d'tudier ce que les autres (pas uniquement moi, car sur ce forum, on est quand mme nombreux  te rpter que le monde n'est pas noir ou blanc, mais d'une infinit de gris) te disent.

Tu me fait penser  ces "fous de Dieu" qui ont cru entendre la "Voix de Dieu" et qui tue pre et mre, sans autre explication que "C'est Dieu qui l'a voulu". 
Tu as lu, vu ou entendu quelqu'un dire "La Vrit est ailleurs" et de prsenter les choses d'une manire diffrente, et a t'as plu. Depuis, fermeture des coutilles, mise en place des illres et plantage du noyau, et le programme rpte en boucle cette "Vrit" !

Je vais te dire ce que je pense de tout a. Je pense que les rgime comme ceux de Kadhafi, Bachar, Saddam et autres sont de vritables saloperies ! Mais je n'ai jamais cru qu'une intervention extrieure puisse rgler ce genre de problme. Je ne crois pas dans les discours des politiciens quand ils disent agir pour le bien des peuples, qu'ils soient amricains, franais, russes ou autres. Je pense que quand un pays intervient chez un autre (directement comme les USA en Irak, ou la France en Libye), c'est que ceux qui sont au pouvoir  ce moment l ont des intrts cachs. Tout comme Poutine quand il dfend les dictateurs, ce n'est pas pour le bien des peuples, c'est parce qu'il se met aisment  la place du dictateur, et n'aimerait pas l'effet boule de neige... 

Quant  ta question sur le Qatar & co, je ne pense pas qu'il soit trs intelligent de brader son pays  une puissance trangre, sinon on arrive  des situations comme  sur la Cte d'Azur cet t, ou un mir (ou un truc du genre) revendique une plage publique pour son seul usage ! Mais, l encore, c'est de la politique de conflit d'intrt et de profits personnels sur le dos de la communaut, de la mme manire que les USA qui interviennent en Irak !

Depuis que tu interviens sur ce forum, tu ne m'as rien appris. Vraiment rien !

----------


## Jipt

> Ben justement, les animaux n'y arrivent pas. Entre groupes d'une mme espce il y a des guerres territoriales.


Certes, les animaux se foutent parfois sur la gueule, mais il est rare qu'il y ait mort de bestiole (on ne parle pas des carnivores qui tuent pour bouffer, c't'un aut' problme) : en gnral celui qui s'est pris une rouste se casse la queue entre les jambes et basta.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Certes, les animaux se foutent parfois sur la gueule, mais il est rare qu'il y ait mort de bestiole (on ne parle pas des carnivores qui tuent pour bouffer, c't'un aut' problme) : en gnral celui qui s'est pris une rouste se casse la queue entre les jambes et basta.


Chez les singes le dominant est souvent tu lors de batailles de "clans". Chez les cervids les mortalits ne sont pas rares.

----------


## ymoreau

> Certes, les animaux se foutent parfois sur la gueule, mais il est rare qu'il y ait mort de bestiole (on ne parle pas des carnivores qui tuent pour bouffer, c't'un aut' problme) : en gnral celui qui s'est pris une rouste se casse la queue entre les jambes et basta.


Et puis bon je ne pense pas que la comparaison soit constructive, l'humain ragit diffremment a a t suffisamment prouv par nos millnaires d'histoire. Je trouve l'analogie avec la nature et les animaux pas franchement bonne vu que la nature c'est la loi de la jungle avant tout. L'humain essaye  la fois d'tre plus sage que a, et  la fois de servir ses intrt avec son intelligence suprieure au dtriment de tout le reste (y compris les autres humains). Si l'on doit trouver des solutions  notre "civilisation" il faudra l'inventer selon moi, pas copier la nature comme on le fait dj pour des tas de domaines (ou en tout cas pas pour tout).

Et l'ide de no-border [EDIT: l'ide selon _Jipt_] c'est purement et simplement le courant anarchique un peu pouss  l'extrme. Je doute que grand monde y croit,  part dans un joli monde de sages  la Gargantua. A partir du moment o l'on vit en communaut il y a des rgles (implicites au minimum), et  partir du moment o il y a communaut il faut bien dfinir qui/o appartient  celle ci.
Oui on peut aussi voir le monde comme une unique communaut humaine, mais on rejoint l le problme soulev au dessus sur la diversit des lois (sans parler des cultures et modes de vie).

----------


## Zirak

> A partir du moment o l'on vit en communaut il y a des rgles (implicites au minimum), et  partir du moment o il y a communaut il faut bien dfinir qui/o appartient  celle ci.


Oui et non, il n'est pas forcment ncessaire de savoir  qui appartient la terre, juste de plus ou moins dfinir des rgles de bon sens pour vivre ensemble dessus.

Aprs je te rejoins sur le fait que la comparaison avec les animaux n'est pas forcment compltement juste (tout comme le point soulev par Darkzinus d'ailleurs, si on parle de no-border, il n'y a plus qu'un seul territoire pour tout le monde, donc comment pourrait-il y avoir des guerres de territoires comme chez les animaux ? ^^).

Le no-border ne signifie pas forcment l'anarchie, tu ne peux avoir qu'un seul pays avec des rgles bien dfinies, la question tant plutt comme le disait Manusdei, comment dfinir ces rgles.

----------


## deuche

> Maintenant, on se retrouve, nous occidentaux, coincs entre les barbares de DAECH qu'il faut combattre ( noter que Poutine n'a pas l'air concern par cette barbarie, peut-tre trouve-t-il cela sympa, et se demande comment transposer cela en Ukraine) et le pouvoir Syrien (avec, toujours en place, la pourriture de Bachar, tu sais le dictateur que Poutine soutenait), qu'il faudrait aider  lutter contre DAECH, tout en sachant qu'il en profitera pour radiquer ses opposants.



Moi, je te parle des millions de morts d  la pourriture d'occidentaux qui, sous prtexte de la sainte dmocratie, font de l'ingrence pour leurs propres intrts en manipulant les bonnes consciences puis font tourner leurs hlicos afin de dcrocher les marchs pour les reconstructions  venir alors mme que les missiles ne sont pas tombs.

Non, Jon, la pourriture ce n'est pas Bachar, on en a rien  foutre, toi et moi, de ce type l, pas plus que tous les autres dictateurs sur la plante. La pourriture, ce sont ceux qui viennent dstabiliser des rgimes qui par la suite deviennent des barbaries sans nom  qui nous livrons des armes.

Et puis l'Ukraine, parlons-en, l c'est pareil, ce sont les amricains qui sont venus dstabiliser le rgime en choisissant ensuite de placer telle ou telle personne au pouvoir. (R-couter la vido que les Russes ont mis en ligne de victoria Nuland --> fuck the UE qui a prsent ses excuses en ne remettant pas en doute ni l'existence, ni le contenu de l'audio). Heureusement que Poutine le Brave qui veut clater la gueule  BHL (vridique, il l'a convoqu en duel  mort  6000m d'altitude pour un combat  main nu), est quand mme l pour calmer le jeu.
On pourra aussi comparer les interventions des Russes dans des pays extrieurs au sien et les comparer aux interventions amricaines juste pour rire un peu.
Qui fout la merde sur la plante ? Qui fait contrepoids ?
Si toi Jon, tu penses que la pourriture cest Bachar, alors on va se foutre sur la gueule en revanche si toi et lensemble du peuple Franais, pense que nous avons une large part de responsabilit dans la mort des Syriens alors il y a des chances que tout se passe bien. Comprends bien quen adoptant un raisonnement similaire  celui tenu par la position forte de la Russie, que jestime bonne, il ny a pas de concession  faire. Les louvoiements, les retournements de vestes, les petites phrases qui ne veulent rien dire, le sensationnel, bref tout a, c'est du blabla.

Seul les faits comptes : partout ou les amricains et BHL passe, partout c'est la merde.
A un moment donn il faut que cela cesse et les Russes peuvent avoir un grand rle la dedans.

Tout pendant que les amerloques ne se rapprochaient pas trop de leur frontire ils se faisaient discret. Mais l, on commence  toucher  leurs intrts.
Ils les dfendent et ils ont bien raison.

Poutine, tu peux lui chier dessus autant qu'il te plaira, peut-tre qu'un jour il enverra des commandos pour nous librer d'Hollande que personne ne peut saquer ici. Lui, au moins, il a le soutien de son peuple.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Poutine, tu peux lui chier dessus autant qu'il te plaira, peut-tre qu'un jour il enverra des commandos pour nous librer d'Hollande que personne ne peut saquer ici. Lui, au moins, il a le soutien de son peuple.


Ce que j'ai du mal  comprendre, moi, c'est pourquoi tu n'as pas encore migr l bas, vu comment tu as l'air fan de Poutine et de sa manire de grer la politique (intrieure et trangre).

----------


## Zirak

> snip


J'ai ri plusieurs fois (notamment sur le duel  mort, et sur Poutine qui viendrait nous sauver de Hollande que tout le monde dteste, alors que le mec ne sera plus en poste dans 2 ans, et qu'il est la car on l'a lu, il n'a pas fait un putsch (et puis bon, Hollande me semble pas plus dtest que son prdcesseur))....

Mais une question me taraude : pourquoi spcifiquement  6000m d'altitude ?  ::ptdr:: 


@DevTroglodyte : car mme si Poutine est un saint, Deuche tient quand mme  son petit train de vie franais et  sa libert d'expression, car bon, si il bavait autant sur Poutine sur des forums publiques qu'il le fait sur nos politiques ou sur l'UE, en habitant en Russie, il serait au fin fond d'une prison depuis longtemps...

----------


## BenoitM

> J'aimerais que tu me dises comment tu sais ce que je pensais de l'intervention US en Irak ?
> J'aimerais que tu me dises comment mme tu pourrais imaginer ce que je pensais de ce qui se passait et passe en Syrie, Libye, gypte, Tunisie, ... ?
> J'aimerais que tu me dises comment tu pourrais n'avoir qu'une trs vague ide de ce je pense du Qatar, du Barhein ou de n'importe quel autre rgime ?


Ben c'est simple tu ne lis pas les sites russes ni les sites complotistes et donc tu es forcment brainwacher 




> Depuis que tu interviens sur ce forum, tu ne m'as rien appris. Vraiment rien !


Meme pas la mauvaise foi?




> Non, Jon, la pourriture ce n'est pas Bachar, on en a rien  foutre, toi et moi, de ce type l, pas plus que tous les autres dictateurs sur la plante. La pourriture, ce sont ceux qui viennent dstabiliser des rgimes qui par la suite deviennent des barbaries sans nom  qui nous livrons des armes.


Euh c'est pas les occidentaux qui force les communauts locales  s'entretuer.
Au pire on leurs donne des armes, mais ceux qui les utilises c'est quand mme eux.
(ps: Au dbut il y avait des manifestations qui ont t reprim dans le sang avant que la guerre civile n'arrive)




> Et puis l'Ukraine, parlons-en, l c'est pareil, ce sont les amricains qui sont venus dstabiliser le rgime en choisissant ensuite de placer telle ou telle personne au pouvoir. (R-couter la vido que les Russes ont mis en ligne de victoria Nuland --> fuck the UE qui a prsent ses excuses en ne remettant pas en doute ni l'existence, ni le contenu de l'audio).


Tu radottes toujours autant
Sinon les millions d'Ukrainiens n'ont pas t capable de dgag un personne?
On a mis un pistolet sur la tte de tous les Ukrainiens pour pas qu'ils se rvolte ?
Moi qui pensait qu'il tait chaud pour manifest, j'ai du me tromper.
Sont quand mme fort ses amricains pour pouvoir controler le monde entier.
(Bon a premire vue il n'arrive pas a controler Saddam, Bachar, les islamistes, les mexicains, cubas, ect)




> Si toi Jon, tu penses que la pourriture cest Bachar, alors on va se foutre sur la gueule en revanche si toi et lensemble du peuple Franais,


J'adore ta modration
Si tu penses pas comme moi je te fout sur la gueule.
(Tiens c'est pas ce que tu reproches que tu fais aux USA)?
Bientot tu iras faire des attentats aussi pour convaincre ceux qui ne pensent pas comme toi???

----------


## Jon Shannow

Deuche, je vois  quel point c'est le foutoir dans ta petite tte... 

Tout se mlange, je me demande combien vous tes l-dedans... ? 

a part dans tous les sens, dj, tu cites un post vieux de plusieurs pages, ensuite tu pars sur l'Ukraine puis sur des vido, BHL, Hollande, ...  ::weird::  
Comme le dit Zirak, c'tait risible ! 

Je reviens juste sur un point qui me parait important. 



> la pourriture ce n'est pas Bachar, on en a rien  foutre, toi et moi, de ce type l, pas plus que tous les autres dictateurs sur la plante. La pourriture, ce sont ceux qui viennent dstabiliser des rgimes qui par la suite deviennent des barbaries sans nom  qui nous livrons des armes.


Dsol. Bachar et consort (c'est  dire tous les dirigeants de pays qui se prennent pour Dieu le pre avec droit de vie ou de mort sur leurs populations) ce sont des pourritures. Je mets Poutine et le PC chinois, dans le lot, au cas o tu ne l'aurais pas compris.

----------


## souviron34

Tout ceci me rappelle (_malheureusement sur ce point_) ma jeunesse, et le stalinisme et la Guerre Froide...

Les Bons et les Mchants..

Entre l'Homme au Couteau Entre les Dents et le Diable Amricain


Risible, si a n'tait pas et aussi grave, et aussi born et intolrant et rtrograde..  ::calim2::  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Meme pas la mauvaise foi?


Bah !  mon ge, la mauvaise foi, on l'a dj rencontr plusieurs fois. Mme si, je dois l'admette, une mauvaise foi comme la




> Euh c'est pas les occidentaux qui force les communauts locales  s'entretuer.
> Au pire on leurs donne des armes, mais ceux qui les utilises c'est quand mme eux.
> (ps: Au dbut il y avait des manifestations qui ont t reprim dans le sang avant que la guerre civile n'arrive)


D'ailleurs,  la question pose sur "est-ce que la Russie est intervenue dans des pays o a a t le bordel aprs, on pourrait penser au Vietnam,  la Core, plus rcemment l'Afghanistan et actuellement l'Ukraine. Indirectement, la Syrie. 

Je me demande si Deuche a rflchit (non, je sais, c'est de la smantique, faut pas que dconner non plus) au fait qu' la fin de la 2nde guerre mondiale, les Amricains et les Russes (je rduis afin de ne pas polluer mon propos) sont venus en Europe pour librer les pays du nazisme. Il est quand mme  noter qu'aprs la chute de Berlin, les amricains sont rentrs chez eux ( l'exception de certaines bases en Allemagne) alors que les Russes eux se sont imposs dans les pays qu'ils avaient "librs", instaurant leur dictature communiste en lieu et place de celle des nazis.

----------


## deuche

> Ce que j'ai du mal  comprendre, moi, c'est pourquoi tu n'as pas encore migr l bas, vu comment tu as l'air fan de Poutine et de sa manire de grer la politique (intrieure et trangre).


Si je n'avais pas d'enfants en bas ge, effectivement je serai parti depuis longtemps rejoindre Grard dont les films ont t interdit en Ukraine. Je me sens effectivement plus proche de la position de Poutine o la libert d'expression crite est de loin plus representative que celle de la presse occidentale que l'on connait. Les gens sont effectivement surveills mais bien moins qu'aux USA o avec un surveillant pour deux cent personnes, Staline aurait eu de quoi rver.

Mais bon, il faut faire un effort pour constater par soit mme que ce que j'cris est vrai sans btement mettre -1 comme  votre habitude.






> J'ai ri plusieurs fois (notamment sur le duel  mort, et sur Poutine qui viendrait nous sauver de Hollande que tout le monde dteste, alors que le mec ne sera plus en poste dans 2 ans, et qu'il est la car on l'a lu, il n'a pas fait un putsch (et puis bon, Hollande me semble pas plus dtest que son prdcesseur))....
> 
> Mais une question me taraude : pourquoi spcifiquement  6000m d'altitude ?


Poutine est un fin stratge. En provoquant BHL au sommet du mont Elbrouz  5642m pour un duel  mort  main nues, il sait que d'une part, compte tenu de son entrainement, il parviendra  atteindre le plus haut sommet de l'Europe et que d'autre part, mme si BHL, par miracle, arrive  atteindre le sommet sans tre mort avant il lui en faudra peu pour en venir  bout. Je crois que BHL nerve autant Poutine que Jon peut m'nerver par exemple et au final, on a beau expliquer on a juste envie de foutre des claques dans la tronche. Sauf que si Jon peut s'amuser tranquillement  dfendre sa misrable position, BHL,  mon avis il va franchement fermer sa gueule sinon il risque de se faire dessouder. 

Sans dconner, parfois, quand je vois ce genre d'individu, j'ai honte d'tre Franais alors si Poutine le Fort peut nous en dbarrasser ce n'est pas moi qui vais m'en plaindre. Voil un type qui n'est que le reprsentant de lui mme, sans aucune forme de talent mais qui s'invite sur toutes les tv, toutes les radios, tous les journaux. 

Non, c'est vrai en France, notre dmocratie est vraiment belle.
Vive Charlie !

(me trouve assez en forme en ce moment : du grand Deuche  ::):  )

----------


## Zirak

> (me trouve assez en forme en ce moment : du grand Deuche  )


Pas sur qu'on l'entende dans le mme sens, mais sur ce point, je pense que tout le monde sera effectivement d'accord.  ::D:

----------


## Captain_JS

> Si je n'avais pas d'enfants en bas ge


Mais justement c'est une raison pour partir a, sauve les avant qu'ils ne soient brainwashs par le grand Satan !!!!  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

> Fastoche ! no border --> no law et voil !
> Sans lois, plus besoin de dfinir de zones o s'appliquerait telle ou telle loi, CQFD.
> 
> Une seule rgle : _ta libert s'arrte o commence celle d'autrui_, et le reste c'est des fausses lois (pour nous contraindre) donc inutiles.


J'enlve le passage sur les animaux, d'autres ont rpondu.

Tu vois sur le reste j'ai un soucis, c'est le mme que pour l'anarchie. Ca suppose que tout le monde respecte cette rgle. Et de base elle est vachement floue, si je veux pas tre pollu par les gens  poil (ou des panneaux publicitaires), et qu'eux veulent vivre  poil (ou veulent voir des panneaux publicitaires) parce que c'est leur libert, on fait quoi ?

La meilleure solution que je vois, on habite chacun dans une communaut diffrente, suffisamment loin l'une de l'autre, bref on recr des pays.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Si je n'avais pas d'enfants en bas ge, effectivement je serai parti depuis longtemps


Ben, l je ne te comprends pas !  Insinuerais-tu que la Russie n'ai pas un endroit pour les enfants en bas ge ? 
Comme le dis Captain_JS, c'est justement le moment de partir avant que les vilaines dmocraties occidentales ne polluent sont petit cerveau, non ?




> (me trouve assez en forme en ce moment : du grand Deuche  )


Je suis assez d'accord avec toi, mme si je ne crois pas donner le mme sens  "du grand Deuche" que toi...  ::mouarf::

----------


## ddoumeche

Encore une fois, les choses  l'envers et on ne consulte pas les experts du sujet.

Si Bruxelles veut absolument qu'on (c'est  dire les tats nations) accueillent 1 million de rfugis par an, pourquoi ne pas les mettre en Angleterre, au Luxembourg et en Allemagne, puisque ces pays vont bien voir trs bien conomiquement.

Sinon il faut mettre ces rfugis dans des camps en Sicile ou en Corse et les y parquer (mais dans des conditions dcentes), pour ne pas les laisser entrer dans Schengen. Puis les entrainer militairement pour les renvoyer en Lybie, qu'ils se dbarrassent des islamistes. Et ramnent un peu de calme.
De toute faon, le problme va s'aggraver puisque nous avons avons l'Algrie qui est rgie par une clique captant une part considrable de la richesse, celle-ci reposant uniquement sur les revenus ptroliers. Or avec un baril  60$, ce pays ne va plus pouvoir s'acheter un paix sociale longtemps.

En ce qui concerne Estrosi et le fait de couler ces bateaux, plein ou pas plein les bateaux ? de toute faon se type se prend pour Clint Eastwood, mme si Clint Eastwood est encore plus limit.
Notons que les filires clandestines, les passeurs, sont connus mais encore faut-il passer  l'acte.

----------


## deuche

D'autre candidats pour rpter les propos de Captain_JS ?





> D'ailleurs,  la question pose sur "est-ce que la Russie est intervenue dans des pays o a a t le bordel aprs, on pourrait penser au Vietnam,  la Core, plus rcemment l'Afghanistan et actuellement l'Ukraine. Indirectement, la Syrie.


Je suis tout  fait d'accord avec toi, sans l'intervention de la Russie les rgimes du Vietnam, de l'Afghanistan et de l'Ukraine serait aujourd'hui paisible. En effet c'est particulirement la Russie qui a dstabilis le Vietnam alors que les amricains qui ne poursuivaient qu'un seul et mme but : rtablir la dmocratie. Comme partout dans le monde.

----------


## Zirak

> Si Bruxelles veut absolument qu'on (c'est  dire les tats nations) accueillent 1 million de rfugis par an, pourquoi ne pas les mettre en Angleterre, au Luxembourg et en Allemagne, puisque ces pays vont bien voir trs conomiquement.


Mais c'est dj le cas, la France n'est pas la seule  recevoir des rfugis hein, l'Allemagne et d'autres pays en accueillent aussi.

C'tait d'ailleurs marrant  regarder au zapping ce week-end, d'un ct on avait des vidos en Allemagne, avec la population qui accueillait les rfugies  la gare avec des pancartes de bienvenue, et des lus prsents, ou en Hongrie (il me semble) o des gens venait carrment chercher les rfugis en voiture  la frontire.

Et de l'autre, les vidos en France avec Mnart qui foutait des rfugis dehors en les menaant d'appeler la police pour une porte casse (mais on ne sait pas par qui), et des passants interrogs qui taient d'accord pour accueillir seulement les rfugis chrtiens... 

Heureusement que la manifestation  Paris pour l'accueil des rfugis contrebalanait un peu tout a, car l'image du pays dfenseur des droits de l'homme et du reste, en prenait un petit coup dans l'aile.  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> En effet c'est particulirement la Russie qui a dstabilis le Vietnam alors que les amricains qui ne poursuivaient qu'un seul et mme but : rtablir la dmocratie. Comme partout dans le monde.


Mais mon cher, ta chre France y avait bien foutu le bordel avant que les Amricains n'arrivent, hein ?

Et elle n'est pas partie sur un coup d'clat, hein ?? (_cherche "Dien Bien Phu:_)


Personne ici n'exonre les Amricains, mais personne non plus  part toi ne batifie les Russes...  

Bref, non le monde n'est pas manichen, et les 2 (_ou 3 ou 4, parce que les Chinois et l'Inde ne sont pas non plus en reste_) grands blocs sont tout autant responsables (_c'est l'URSS la premire qui a foutu le bordel en Afghanistan, mme si je suis bien content que les donneurs de leons occidentaux s'y soient AUSSI casss les dents.._), sans parler des pays individuels (_la France et le Vietnam ou le Tchad ou le Mali ou la Rpublique Centrafricaine ou Haiti ou l'Erythre, l'Espagne et le Sahara occidental, le Portugal et que ce soit la Sierra Leone, le Cap Vert, etc, la Belgique et le Congo, l'Angleterre et les Malouines, etc_)

----------


## GPPro

> Mais c'est dj le cas, la France n'est pas la seule  recevoir des rfugis hein, l'Allemagne et d'autres pays en accueillent aussi.
> 
> C'tait d'ailleurs marrant  regarder au zapping ce week-end, d'un ct on avait des vidos en Allemagne, avec la population qui accueillait les rfugies  la gare avec des pancartes de bienvenue, et des lus prsents, ou en Hongrie (il me semble) o des gens venait carrment chercher les rfugis en voiture  la frontire.
> 
> Et de l'autre, les vidos en France avec Mnart qui foutait des rfugis dehors en les menaant d'appeler la police pour une porte casse (mais on ne sait pas par qui), et des passants interrogs qui taient d'accord pour accueillir seulement les rfugis chrtiens... 
> 
> Heureusement que la manifestation  Paris pour l'accueil des rfugis contrebalanait un peu tout a, car l'image du pays dfenseur des droits de l'homme et du reste, en prenait un petit coup dans l'aile.


O enfin les mdias ils te montrent ce qu'ils veulent aussi. Parce que l'Allemagne c'est aussi le pays ou depuis 2 3 ans les foyers de migrants souffrent beaucoup de combustion spontane, si tu vois ce que je veux dire... La Hongrie c'est juste facho land, renseigne toi sur Orban. Alors ok Deuche raconte de la merde, mais toi tu n'es pas loin d'en raconter non plus l...

----------


## Kropernic

Hello,

Histoire d'apporter mon grain de sel  ce dbat qui n'en est plus un (vous me coutez cher en pop corn d'ailleurs  ::aie:: ) et vu que a part quand mme un peu dans tous les sens, je me permets de rpondre  ceci sur la Belgique et le Congo.




> Bref, non le monde n'est pas manichen, et les 2 (_ou 3 ou 4, parce que les Chinois et l'Inde ne sont pas non plus en reste_) grands blocs sont tout autant responsables (_c'est l'URSS la premire qui a foutu le bordel en Afghanistan, mme si je suis bien content que les donneurs de leons occidentaux s'y soient AUSSI casss les dents.._), sans parler des pays individuels (_la France et le Vietnam ou le Tchad ou le Mali ou la Rpublique Centrafricaine ou Haiti ou l'Erythre, l'Espagne et le Sahara occidental, le Portugal et que ce soit la Sierra Leone, le Cap Vert, etc, la Belgique et le Congo, l'Angleterre et les Malouines, etc_)


Etant belge, je me sens vis (mme si je sais bien que ce n'tait pas crit  mon encontre) et il se trouve justement que mon collgue (dcd rcemment malheureusement  ::(: ) tait congolais et que nous discutions de temps en temps de la colonisation et de comment tait le pays avant par rapport  maintenant.  Et bien selon ses propres dires, le pays tournait bien mieux lors de la colonisation.  Certes les congolais n'avaient pas accs aux hautes fonctions mais tout tournait bien.  Chaque anne, lorsqu'il y retournait voir sa famille, il revenait en m'expliquant comment il n'en revenait de ce que le pays tait devenu.  

Tout a pour dire que je suis d'accord pour dire que nous n'avions probablement aucun droit pour aller imposer notre faon de faire l-bas (enfin, c'tait plutt piller les ressources naturelles et imposer notre culture pour pas tre trop dpays) mais apparemment, on n'a pas fait que foutre le bordel partout.

My 2 cents.

----------


## Zirak

> O enfin les mdias ils te montrent ce qu'ils veulent aussi. Parce que l'Allemagne c'est aussi le pays ou depuis 2 3 ans les foyers de migrants souffrent beaucoup de combustion spontane, si tu vois ce que je veux dire... La Hongrie c'est juste facho land, renseigne toi sur Orban. Alors ok Deuche raconte de la merde, mais toi tu n'es pas loin d'en raconter non plus l...


Oui je sais bien, concernant l'Allemagne c'est mme pire que a, ils ont mme eu le bon got de placer des rfugis dans un ancien camp de concentration  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jipt

> (me trouve assez en forme en ce moment : du grand Deuche  )


Tu l'as dit, bouffi ! Mme pas fichu d'crire le mme mot deux fois de suite de la mme manire (et faux dans les deux cas, en plus) :




> Envoy par Deuche


Citation non retouche, juste redimensionne !

----------


## souviron34

> Chaque anne, lorsqu'il y retournait voir sa famille, il revenait en m'expliquant comment il n'en revenait de ce que le pays tait devenu.


Tout  fait et c'est tout le problme de la dcolonisation  

A cet gard on peut noter la diffrence entre la dcolonisation de l'empire anglais de la plupart des autres europens, qui avaient mis leurs propres structures avec leurs propres administrations et personnels "imports", contrairement aux anglais qui avaient pris les gens locaux pour leurs administrations... Dans les autres empires grosso-modo a s'est trs mal pass une fois les colonisateurs partis...

----------


## BenoitM

> Tout  fait et c'est tout le problme de la dcolonisation  
> 
> A cet gard on peut noter la diffrence entre la dcolonisation de l'empire anglais de la plupart des autres europens, qui avaient mis leurs propres structures avec leurs propres administrations et personnels "imports", contrairement aux anglais qui avaient pris les gens locaux pour leurs administrations... Dans les autres empires grosso-modo a s'est trs mal pass une fois les colonisateurs partis...


J'ai pas l'impression que :
Zimbabwe, 
Soudan 
Nigeria
Sierra Lone
rythre
Somalie
La Palestine/Isral non plus
Birmanie
soient des supers russites.

Bon si les russites sont l'Australie ou les USA o ils n'y a plus de population locale...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Mais c'est dj le cas, la France n'est pas la seule  recevoir des rfugis hein, l'Allemagne et d'autres pays en accueillent aussi.
> 
> C'tait d'ailleurs marrant  regarder au zapping ce week-end, d'un ct on avait des vidos en Allemagne, avec la population qui accueillait les rfugies  la gare avec des pancartes de bienvenue, et des lus prsents, ou en Hongrie (il me semble) o des gens venait carrment chercher les rfugis en voiture  la frontire.
> 
> Et de l'autre, les vidos en France avec Mnart qui foutait des rfugis dehors en les menaant d'appeler la police pour une porte casse (mais on ne sait pas par qui), et des passants interrogs qui taient d'accord pour accueillir seulement les rfugis chrtiens... 
> 
> Heureusement que la manifestation  Paris pour l'accueil des rfugis contrebalanait un peu tout a, car l'image du pays dfenseur des droits de l'homme et du reste, en prenait un petit coup dans l'aile.


La France n'a jamais t le pays des droits de l'homme, c'est le pays de la libert, nuance. En l'tat, la dclaration des droits de l'homme s'applique  ses citoyens.

En outre la France  dj donn il n'y a pas si longtemps, on ne peut pas dire que l'intgration soit une grande russite  l'heure actuelle. S'ils sont mieux accueillis en Allemagne qui en a les moyens, tant mieux pour eux.




> Etant belge, je me sens vis (mme si je sais bien que ce n'tait pas crit  mon encontre) et il se trouve justement que mon collgue (dcd rcemment malheureusement ) tait congolais et que nous discutions de temps en temps de la colonisation et de comment tait le pays avant par rapport  maintenant.  Et bien selon ses propres dires, le pays tournait bien mieux lors de la colonisation.  Certes les congolais n'avaient pas accs aux hautes fonctions mais tout tournait bien.  Chaque anne, lorsqu'il y retournait voir sa famille, il revenait en m'expliquant comment il n'en revenait de ce que le pays tait devenu.  
> 
> Tout a pour dire que je suis d'accord pour dire que nous n'avions probablement aucun droit pour aller imposer notre faon de faire l-bas (enfin, c'tait plutt piller les ressources naturelles et imposer notre culture pour pas tre trop dpays) mais apparemment, on n'a pas fait que foutre le bordel partout.
> 
> My 2 cents.


Le problme est que la dcolonisation a t faite de faon prcipite sans former les cadres locaux ni de corps d'tat capable de prendre en charge les pays nouvellement dcoloniss. Le Maroc s'en est bien sorti car Lieutey avait eu l'intelligence de conserver le roi au pouvoir et ce qui va avec, l'Algrie assez mal mme si vers la fin, la Veme rpublique avait investit des milliards pour moderniser le pays (pendant la guerre civile).
Mais sur un laps de temps trs court, cela ne permet pas beaucoup de choses.
Les ex-colonies anglaises n'ont pas ce problme puisque les britanniques gardaient les structures locales. Cela n'a pas empch la partition de l'Inde et tous les conflits du sous continent indien, avec en prime un gnocide au Bengladesh....

En outre, l'identit nationale est souvent embryonnaire car ce sont des pays grandement artificiels. Alors qu'en Europe de l'Ouest, elle a mis des centaines d'annes  s'imposer: Songez que l'Allemagne n'a que 150 ans.
Par contre, la dmographie des pays africains est explosive et devrait atteindre 2  3 milliards de personnes en 2050 (merci aux coloniaux d'avoir radiqus les maladies), avec une ducation qui stagne voir rgresse... Voila qui nous promet des lendemains intressants.

----------


## souviron34

> J'ai pas l'impression que :
> Zimbabwe, 
> Soudan 
> Nigeria
> Sierra Lone
> rythre
> Somalie
> La Palestine/Isral non plus
> Birmanie
> ...


??

Sur le total, il y a eu largement plus de pacifiques que du ct franais, en proportion (_quand tu regardes le nombre_)..
Bien entendu, pour certains a ne s'est pas pass "simplement", souvent soit avec des luttes raciales blancs/autres (_Rhodsie, Afrique du Sud_), soit avec des luttes fratricides, mais pour la plupart ancestrales (_comme pour la Libye_) : que ce soit Zimbabwe ou Soudan ou Erythre, dj du temps des Egyptiens il y avait des guerres de clans, et des "inimitis", pour ne pas dire haine, entre les diffrents clans (_je viens de lire d'ailleurs le rcit du rgne de Ahmunotep I, Pharaon initiateur de la XVIII dynastie, et c'est trs clairant  ce sujet_)...

Disons que, comme je disais, chaque pays a son lot de casseroles guerrires, et a souvent laiss pendant quelque temps une merde aprs la dcolonisation... certains plus que d'autres... mais tous sans exception..

(_mais tu aurais du mal  trouver aujourd'hui dans le CommonWealth des interventions de l'Angleterre  la mesure de l'intervention franaise au Mali, Sngal, Centrafrique, Tchad, et mme Algrie, etc etc... La France reste toujours en contact militaire, mais aussi conomique avec ses anciennes colonies_)



Maintenant, dire comme disait _Deuche_ que la Russie est un modle de puret et de position vanglique de paix pendant que les mchants Ricains font la guerre et sment le bordel partout, ben.... c'est tout simplement stupide...

----------


## deuche

> Personne ici n'exonre les Amricains, mais personne non plus  part toi ne batifie les Russes...


Mieux vaut tre amis avec les Russes...

L'avis de Poutine concernant les problmes de migration.
Vous en pensez quoi ?

(Essayez au moins d'couter autre chose que les mainstream on est pas sur complot.com)

Je ne vous ai pas non plus entendu beaucoup vous exprimer au sujet de la premire vido ?
C'est dommage, nous sommes au cur du sujet.

----------


## ManusDei

> En outre la France  dj donn il n'y a pas si longtemps, on ne peut pas dire que l'intgration soit une grande russite  l'heure actuelle. S'ils sont mieux accueillis en Allemagne qui en a les moyens, tant mieux pour eux.


Si tu fais rfrence aux maghrbins arrivs depuis les annes 70, c'est au contraire une grande russite. La France a quand mme fait son possible (et continue encore, avec le soutien d'une partie des personnes concernes) pour ne pas les intgrer, et a a bien march.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Si tu fais rfrence aux maghrbins arrivs depuis les annes 70, c'est au contraire une grande russite. La France a quand mme fait son possible (et continue encore, avec le soutien d'une partie des personnes concernes) pour ne pas les intgrer, et a a bien march.


Ah c'est la thorie du complot  ::lol::

----------


## fcharton2

> Si tu fais rfrence aux maghrbins arrivs depuis les annes 70, c'est au contraire une grande russite. La France a quand mme fait son possible (et continue encore, avec le soutien d'une partie des personnes concernes) pour ne pas les intgrer, et a a bien march.


En considrant que s'est  la France d'intgrer les immigrs (et pas aux immigrs de s'intgrer), tu rsumes assez bien le problme. 

Jusque dans les annes 70, on considrait que "s'intgrer" tait de la responsabilit de l'tranger. C'tait  lui de devenir Franais, ce qui impliquait de plus ou moins abandonner ses origines. A partir des annes 80, avec le discours sur le mtissage d'une partie de nos lites (je ne crois pas qu'il ait jamais pris dans le peuple, l'est con, le peuple), on a renvers la responsabilit. C'est  la France d'intgrer, d'accueillir, de s'adapter, de reconnatre sa multiculturalit. Ceci est aggrav par l'attitude de certains pays d'origine, qui considrent leur diaspora comme une sorte de rserve citoyenne (a ne concerne pas que les musulmans, note, les chinois ne sont pas mal dans le genre), et par une certaine idologie qui fait de l'Histoire une longue srie de crimes contre l'humanit dont nous devons nous repentir. 

Il me semble que c'est cette attitude, selon laquelle l'immigration c'est notre affaire (voire, notre faon de nous faire pardonner les crimes de nos anctres...), qui a de plus en plus de mal  passer, et que tant qu'on n'aura pas clarifi les choses, la situation s'aggravera. Mais en mme temps, je doute que nos lites aient envie de cet claircissement, qui risquerait de montrer  quel point leur position est minoritaire. Alors,  la place, on a fait de l'immigration et de l'identit nationale (car c'est bien de cela qu'il s'agit) des sujets tabous, dont la seule vocation parait suspecte (de fascisme, comme toujours, le vocabulaire historique de nos lites n'est pas trs riche).

Francois

----------


## Kropernic

> En considrant que s'est  la France d'intgrer les immigrs (et pas aux immigrs de s'intgrer), tu rsumes assez bien le problme. 
> 
> Jusque dans les annes 70, on considrait que "s'intgrer" tait de la responsabilit de l'tranger. C'tait  lui de devenir Franais, ce qui impliquait de plus ou moins abandonner ses origines. A partir des annes 80, avec le discours sur le mtissage d'une partie de nos lites (je ne crois pas qu'il ait jamais pris dans le peuple, l'est con, le peuple), on a renvers la responsabilit. C'est  la France d'intgrer, d'accueillir, de s'adapter, de reconnatre sa multiculturalit. Ceci est aggrav par l'attitude de certains pays d'origine, qui considrent leur diaspora comme une sorte de rserve citoyenne (a ne concerne pas que les musulmans, note, les chinois ne sont pas mal dans le genre), et par une certaine idologie qui fait de l'Histoire une longue srie de crimes contre l'humanit dont nous devons nous repentir. 
> 
> Il me semble que c'est cette attitude, selon laquelle l'immigration c'est notre affaire (voire, notre faon de nous faire pardonner les crimes de nos anctres...), qui a de plus en plus de mal  passer, et que tant qu'on n'aura pas clarifi les choses, la situation s'aggravera. Mais en mme temps, je doute que nos lites aient envie de cet claircissement, qui risquerait de montrer  quel point leur position est minoritaire. Alors,  la place, on a fait de l'immigration et de l'identit nationale (car c'est bien de cela qu'il s'agit) des sujets tabous, dont la seule vocation parait suspecte (de fascisme, comme toujours, le vocabulaire historique de nos lites n'est pas trs riche).
> 
> Francois


En prambule, j'dois dire que je ne suis pas du tout branch politique (qu'elle soit belge ou autre) alors j'ignore les discours qui sont passs en haut lieu mais en tant que personne, si je m'en vais vivre ailleurs, a semble normal de m'adapter au mode de vie de l o je vais.  Alors je ne dis pas que je ne vais pas garder certaines habitudes mais faut pas pousser.

Je suis donc tonn de lire ceci mais a correspond en fait avec les comportements que je constate...

Aprs, pourquoi les gens ayant ces comportements ne considrent pas que c'est  eux de s'intgrer et pas l'inverse, je ne saurais dire (je ne suis pas dans leur tte).  N'empche, a me troue le cul !  Pour rester poli.

----------


## deuche

> Il me semble que c'est cette attitude, selon laquelle l'immigration c'est notre affaire (voire, notre faon de nous faire pardonner les crimes de nos anctres...), qui a de plus en plus de mal  passer, et que tant qu'on n'aura pas clarifi les choses, la situation s'aggravera.


Face  la pnurie de main d'uvre, particulirement dans les milieux industriels, il y avait deux solutions : La premire tait d'augmenter les salaires afin de rendre attractif le statut de salaris aux ouvriers agricoles dont la manque de main d'uvre aurait de toute faon t combl par la mcanisation, la seconde tait de faire appel  de la main d'uvre trangre.

Pour des raisons conomiques vidente c'est la deuxime solution qui a t choisie.

----------


## Zirak

Je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fait qu'il faille clarifier les choses, pour moi l'intgration demande des efforts / sacrifices / appelez a comme vous voulez, *des deux cts*, et il faut arrter de penser que c'est soit  la France, soit aux trangers seulement, de faire des concessions. 

Tant qu'on continuera avec ce systme de "c'est  toi de le faire et pas  moi", on aura forcment toujours ces tensions.

C'est un peu comme une relation de couple au final.

----------


## Zirak

> Aprs, pourquoi les gens ayant ces comportements ne considrent pas que c'est  eux de s'intgrer et pas l'inverse, je ne saurais dire (je ne suis pas dans leur tte).  N'empche, a me troue le cul !  Pour rester poli.


Parce que mme quand tu essais de t'intgrer, il y a toujours des gens pour te renvoyer  la tte que tu n'es pas originaire d'ici et qui te traite diffremment. 

Note que ce n'est pas spcifique  la France ou  l'UE, en tant que blanc, va au Japon, tu pourras apprendre toutes les traditions que tu veux, et vivre comme eux, tu seras toujours trait comme un tranger pendant des annes et des annes.

Alors oui, il faut s'adapter au pays dans lequel on arrive, maintenant, si on veut qu'effectivement, l'intgration marche, il faut traiter ces gens qui font l'effort, comme si ils taient originaire d'ici, et donc cela demande aussi des efforts aux gens de "souche". 

Mais bon, il n'y a pas de fachos en France, a c'est juste une lubie de nos vilains politiques, c'est vrai qu'on accueille tout le monde comme de la famille...

----------


## BenoitM

> Je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fait qu'il faille clarifier les choses, pour moi l'intgration demande des efforts / sacrifices / appelez a comme vous voulez, *des deux cts*, et il faut arrter de penser que c'est soit  la France, soit aux trangers seulement, de faire des concessions.


Et surtout je pense que certains bon Franais/Belge ne s'integre pas avec la vision qu'on certains de la France ou Belgique.
Il me semble que si on se pencherait plus sur nous mme on verai aussi de grande diffrence (catholique,athe, machisme/fminisme, droite, gauche, homophobe, racisme...)

----------


## Kropernic

> Parce que mme quand tu essais de t'intgrer, il y a toujours des gens pour te renvoyer  la tte que tu n'es pas originaire d'ici et qui te traite diffremment. 
> 
> Note que ce n'est pas spcifique  la France ou  l'UE, en tant que blanc, va au Japon, tu pourras apprendre toutes les traditions que tu veux, et vivre comme eux, tu seras toujours trait comme un tranger pendant des annes et des annes.
> 
> Alors oui, il faut s'adapter au pays dans lequel on arrive, maintenant, si on veut qu'effectivement, l'intgration marche, il faut traiter ces gens qui font l'effort, comme si ils taient originaire d'ici, et donc cela demande aussi des efforts aux gens de "souche". 
> 
> Mais bon, il n'y a pas de fachos en France, a c'est juste une lubie de nos vilains politiques, c'est vrai qu'on accueille tout le monde comme de la famille...


Oui mais y a des cons partout...  A moins que tu ne considres que ce soit la majorit de la population autochtone qui rejette l'tranger ?

En Belgique, j'ai pas vraiment l'impression que ce soit le cas.  Enfin, a a peut-tre tendance  la devenir (je me surprends moi-mme  avoir des rflexions limites racistes de temps en temps)  force de subir des comportements que je juge intolrable de la part de certaines ethnies (et qui en plus ne se comporte pas comme cela dans "leur" pays).

----------


## fcharton2

> Face  la pnurie de main d'uvre, particulirement dans les milieux industriels, il y avait deux solutions : La premire tait d'augmenter les salaires afin de rendre attractif le statut de salaris aux ouvriers agricoles dont la manque de main d'uvre aurait de toute faon t combl par la mcanisation, la seconde tait de faire appel  de la main d'uvre trangre.


Ca n'a rien de nouveau. C'est pour la mme raison que sont arrives les gnrations prcdents d'immigrs, qui se sont intgrs selon l'ancien modle. Ensuite, l'appel  la main d'uvre trangre, a date des annes 50 et 60. Depuis un demi sicle, la situation de l'emploi a un peu volu, et l'immigration ne se fait plus comme cela, mais par un mlange de regroupement familial et de rgularisation.

Bref, je ne vois pas trop le rapport avec le problme de l'intgration...




> Je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fait qu'il faille clarifier les choses, pour moi l'intgration demande des efforts / sacrifices / appelez a comme vous voulez, *des deux cts*, et il faut arrter de penser que c'est soit  la France, soit aux trangers seulement, de faire des concessions.


Je suis d'accord. Je crois qu'il faut  la fois demander que les immigrs s'intgrent et les aider  le faire. Dans le pass, c'tait le rle que jouaient les institutions, en particulier l'cole (l'intgration des parents se faisait au travers des enfants). Le problme, est qu'on ne fait plus ni l'un ni l'autre.

L'ide que les immigrs ont un "devoir d'intgration" a  peu prs disparu, au fur et  mesure que la pense-Bourdieu s'tablissait comme rfrence unique de nos lites. En gros, les immigrs sont du mauvais ct de la barricade sociale, ce qui en fait des victimes, qui  ce titre n'ont pas de devoirs envers la socit, mais des droits sur elle. Ajoute  cela la remise en cause par certains du modle d'intgration (au profit d'un communautarisme, ide assez rpandue dans certains courants de gauche, citoyens du monde et tout a), et le dveloppement de forces identitaires au sein des communauts d'immigrs (tout ce qui tourne autour de l'intgrisme, en fait), et tu seras vite trait de facho si tu commences  expliquer que les immigrs "doivent" devenir franais. 

Inversement, l'cole n'intgre plus rellement les enfants d'immigrs, parce que la mixit sociale qui la caractrisait a compltement disparu. Tu as maintenant deux coles de la rpublique : les coles "franais premire langue", o vont les enfants de nos bien pensants, qui ont leur petit quota d'immigrs tris sur le volet, et qui fonctionnent trs bien merci, et les autres, que fuient ceux qui le peuvent, o l'illettrisme est la norme, o on envoie en bizuthage les profs les moins expriments (qui ne s'impliquent pas trop, pas tonnant), et dont les rsultats catastrophiques renforcent  la fois le discours intgriste (regarde comment la France te traite, tu ne leur dois rien), et celui de nos lites (dans le collge de mes enfants, tout va bien, le problme, c'est le peuple des quartiers, ma bonne dame, qui est si raciste).




> Parce que mme quand tu essais de t'intgrer, il y a toujours des gens pour te renvoyer  la tte que tu n'es pas originaire d'ici et qui te traite diffremment.


Personne ne prtend que c'est facile. Mais comme tu le dis, ce n'est pas particulier  la France. Maintenant, la meilleure faon de rpondre  cela, c'est justement de t'intgrer et de russir. 

Francois

----------


## Zirak

> Oui mais y a des cons partout...  A moins que tu ne considres que ce soit la majorit de la population autochtone qui rejette l'tranger ?


Et bien du fait qu'on veuille absolument que cela soit les uns ou les autres qui s'adaptent au lieu des deux, cela cr un sentiment de frustration des deux cts o chacun se sent soit envahi / soit perscut (suivant le ct), et cela entraine toutes ces tensions qui ne font qu'aggraver le problme.

Je pense qu' la base ce n'est pas la majorit (et je ne pense pas spcialement que cela soit le cas actuellement non plus), mais plus le temps passe, et plus cette frustration s'accentue, et fait que oui, on y tend de plus en plus.

Tu le dis toi-mme, tu te surprends parfois  avoir des rflexions limites racistes (ce qui sous-entend que cela ne t'arrivait pas avant), et je pense que c'est le rsultat de tout a, et au final, on entre dans un espce de cercle sans fin, o chacun reproche  l'autre d'tre raciste et de ne faire aucun effort.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Parce que mme quand tu essais de t'intgrer, il y a toujours des gens pour te renvoyer  la tte que tu n'es pas originaire d'ici et qui te traite diffremment. 
> 
> Note que ce n'est pas spcifique  la France ou  l'UE, en tant que blanc, va au Japon, tu pourras apprendre toutes les traditions que tu veux, et vivre comme eux, tu seras toujours trait comme un tranger pendant des annes et des annes.
> 
> Alors oui, il faut s'adapter au pays dans lequel on arrive, maintenant, si on veut qu'effectivement, l'intgration marche, il faut traiter ces gens qui font l'effort, comme si ils taient originaire d'ici, et donc cela demande aussi des efforts aux gens de "souche". 
> 
> Mais bon, il n'y a pas de fachos en France, a c'est juste une lubie de nos vilains politiques, c'est vrai qu'on accueille tout le monde comme de la famille...


C'est pareil pour un parisien ou un british qui s'installe en province et vice versa, les gens ne considre pas forcment l'tranger d'un bon il, surtout s'il est basan et porte une casquette, avec des expressions de langage bizarre.
Mais la pense victimaire n'a jamais aid personne, il suffit de voir les tsiganes. 

Qui sont aussi mal traits par un certain parti rose mielleux que par les autres : Valls Sarko mme combat, mme mentalit

----------


## ManusDei

> En considrant que s'est  la France d'intgrer les immigrs (et pas aux immigrs de s'intgrer), tu rsumes assez bien le problme.


Ah non, le boulot est  faire par les deux, mais principalement par les immigrs. C'est principalement  eux de s'intgrer, s'adapter aux habitudes et coutumes locales, et la France doit fournir un peu d'aide pour a. Or ce que je vois c'est que la France a surtout mis des btons dans les roues de ceux qui voulaient s'intgrer. Je vois la mme chose aujourd'hui quand on demande  des musulmans de se dsolidariser de l'action de n'importe quel tar en turban (alors que personne n'a demand aux blancs ou aux athes de se dsolidariser du tar qui a dgomm des noirs aux US il y a quelques mois).




> Jusque dans les annes 70, on considrait que "s'intgrer" tait de la responsabilit de l'tranger. C'tait  lui de devenir Franais, ce qui impliquait de plus ou moins abandonner ses origines.


Oui, sauf que quand on passe notre temps  rsumer une personne  ses origines (maghrbines par exemple), c'est un peu compliqu non ?




> Il me semble que c'est cette attitude, selon laquelle l'immigration c'est notre affaire (voire, notre faon de nous faire pardonner les crimes de nos anctres...), qui a de plus en plus de mal  passer, et que tant qu'on n'aura pas clarifi les choses, la situation s'aggravera.


C'est devenu notre affaire, car aujourd'hui on a plein "d'trangers" avec des papiers franais, et parfois mme des parents franais.

PS : je met le "trangers" entre guillemets, car en pratique ils sont franais.

----------


## Jipt

> Ensuite, l'appel  la main d'uvre trangre, a date des annes 50 et 60.


 ::nono:: 

C'est beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup plus vieux que a ! Facile 2000-2500 ans et a s'appelait des esclaves en ces temps-l, sous les grecs et les romains, et c'est peut-tre mme encore plus vieux, peut-tre dj  l'poque des pyramides gyptiennes, mais l a va devenir un dbat de spcialistes de l'histoire antique, c'est pas notre truc  :;): 

Et dj le mcanisme d'intgration existait, et a s'appelait l'affranchissement (non, on ne parle pas de lettre  la poste,  ::mrgreen:: ).

Bon, OK, en ces temps-l on les ramenait dans la mre patrie manu militari, alors que dans les annes 50 il suffisait de leur agiter des billets de banque sous le nez en leur promettant monts et merveilles, mais la finalit tait la mme.

----------


## fcharton2

> Je vois la mme chose aujourd'hui quand on demande  des musulmans de se dsolidariser de l'action de n'importe quel tar en turban (alors que personne n'a demand aux blancs ou aux athes de se dsolidariser du tar qui a dgomm des noirs aux US il y a quelques mois).


Ca c'est malheureusement dans l'air du temps. On renvoie les occidentaux  leur responsabilit coloniale, les hommes aux violences faite aux femmes, les cathos  l'inquisition, l'extrme droite d'aujourd'hui au fascisme d'hier, les patrons au CAC40, les htro  l'homophobie et les musulmans  l'intgrisme. Et les appels  la dsolidarisation, ou  la condamnation sont nombreux. Dans la socit moderne, la caricature  remplac le dbat. On peut le regretter, mais ce n'est pas prs de changer. 

Ensuite, le problme de fond, ici, c'est l'ide, trs rpandue, que la communaut musulmane entretient une relation ambige avec l'islamisme et les tars en turban. C'est peut tre une ide reue, mais elle sort renforce d'"incidents" comme la minute de silence pour Charlie Hebdo, les petits gars des banlieues qu'on retrouve en Syrie, et que papa et maman s'obstinent  qualifier de "gentils garons", les discours parfois un peu compliqus sur le voile, etc... La solution  ce problme ne peut venir que des musulmans eux mmes, qui auraient intrt  s'exprimer clairement sur le sujet. (Et non, ce ne serait pas une exception : quand on demande au gouvernement actuel de reconnatre les crimes des gouvernements passs, ou aux franais de se sentir concerns par le colonialisme ou l'esclavagisme de leurs anctres, on ne fait pas autre chose)

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> C'est devenu notre affaire, car aujourd'hui on a plein "d'trangers" avec des papiers franais, et parfois mme des parents franais.
> 
> PS : je met le "trangers" entre guillemets, car en pratique ils sont franais.


Ah oui, mais non  ::aie:: 

On a distill en honneur les Blacks, les Beurs... On a rig en revendication le "_droit  la diffrence_" ... On s'est extasi sur le rap.. On a fustig ceux qui critiquaient les paroles entre N. T. M. (_pas le groupe_) ou F. la Pol.... On a trouv rances les gens qui critiquaient qu'on pitine ou brle le drapeau franais...


Pourtant ils taient tous Franais...  

Je l'ai rpt plusieurs fois, c'est ce qui m'a choqu quand je suis revenu aprs de longs sjours au Canada... On s'tonne, mais on (_la socit, et les gens bien-pensants par dessus tout_) ne les dsigne pas comme Franais, mais comme " part", avec des noms spcifiques, et des tolrances spcifiques..

 ::aie:: 


(_parce qu'entre nous, quelle est la diffrence de fond entre "black" ou "beur" et "rital" ou "polak" ?? On aurait cri au meurtre pour un Festival Rital-Polak-Blancs, mais on applaudi  Black-Blanc-Beur... Cherchez l'erreur_ )

----------


## Zirak

> On s'est extasi sur le rap.. On a fustig ceux qui critiquaient les paroles entre N. T. M. (_pas le groupe_) ou F. la Pol....


Sur ce point l je te suis pas trop, enfin je vois pas ce que le rap vient faire la dedans, tous les rappeurs ou personnes chantant ce genre de propos ne sont pas trangers ou franais d'origine trangre... (Et accessoirement, tous les groupes de rap ne chantent pas ce genre de propos, ou contre le systme, ou la rpublique ou la police). 

Justement, tu voques le groupe, qui a t poursuivi plusieurs fois pour ce genre de propos, et ils sont tous les deux franais (oui mme Didier/Joey Starr). ^^

----------


## souviron34

> Sur ce point l je te suis pas trop, enfin je vois pas ce que le rap vient faire la dedans, tous les rappeurs ou personnes chantant ce genre de propos ne sont pas trangers ou franais d'origine trangre...


Maintenant sans doute.. Mais dbut/milieu des annes 80-90, si...

Le rap a t le symbole de la banlieue et des beurs, du milieu des annes 80  celui des annes 90.. Et que ce soit Lang et autres, on l'a entendu partout comme ce symbole (_fte de l'Huma et autres_) 

Pas que j'aime pas, mais au tournant des annes 90-2000 on n'entendait que a partout...  Et c'tait TRES fortement typ...





> (Et accessoirement, tous les groupes de rap ne chantent pas ce genre de propos, ou contre le systme, ou la rpublique ou la police). 
> 
> Justement, tu voques le groupe, qui a t poursuivi plusieurs fois pour ce genre de propos, et ils sont tous les deux franais (oui mme Didier/Joey Starr). ^^


Justement, j'ai dit "pas le groupe"..  Faut lire  :;): 

Mais l'expression..

----------


## Zirak

> Maintenant sans doute.. Mais dbut/milieu des annes 80-90, si...
> 
> Le rap a t le symbole de la banlieue et des beurs, du milieu des annes 80  celui des annes 90.. Et que ce soit Lang et autres, on l'a entendu partout comme ce symbole (_fte de l'Huma et autres_) 
> 
> Pas que j'aime pas, mais au tournant des annes 90-2000 on n'entendait que a partout...  Et c'tait TRES fortement typ...


Le symbole peut-tre, enfin la rcupration que certains politiques ont bien voulu en faire, mais je maintiens ce que j'ai dit, il y a toujours eu des franais blancs dans le rap, et ce depuis le dbut, et je sais de quoi je parle.

Quant au "on entendait que a partout",  l'poque  part sur Skyrock, ou quelques ondes style radio Nova, on tait trs loin d'en entendre partout, surtout avant 2000, mme  la tl,  part les clips la nuit sur M6, cela ne passait sur aucune chaine nationale...

Mme si ce n'est pas que tu n'aimes pas, tu ne dois pas spcialement en couter (voir pas du tout), donc tu ne dois pas t'y connaitre beaucoup (voir pas du tout), et mme si je n'en coute plus, ce fut le cas  une poque (celle-l justement, j'ai arrt vers 2000 quand a a commenc  devenir trop commercial avec des trucs bidons genre Booba et compagnie), donc je ne pense pas que tu m'apprennes quoi que ce soit  ce niveau.  :;): 





> Justement, j'ai dit "pas le groupe"..  Faut lire 
> 
> Mais l'expression..


Je sais lire merci, j'ai juste profit que tu voque le groupe (en prcisant que tu ne parlais pas d'eux) pour illustrer ce que je disais,  savoir le fait que certains propos que tu reproches taient tenu galement par des franais de souche / des blancs, et n'taient pas rservs aux "trangers".

----------


## Jon Shannow

> savoir le fait que certains propos que tu reproches taient tenu galement par des franais de souche / des blancs, et n'taient pas rservs aux "trangers".


Lol !
Si Joey Star est blanc, alors je suis ... translucide ?  ::ptdr::   :8-):

----------


## Zirak

> Lol !
> Si Joey Star est blanc, alors je suis ... translucide ?


J'ai crit *franais de souche* / blancs... Et aprs c'est  moi qu'on dit qu'il faut lire...

Et oui Joey Starr est franais, son nom est Didier Morville, il est n en France de parents Martiniquais donc franais...

Mais bon, si maintenant vous venez  prendre mme les DOM-TOM pour des trangers, juste car ils n'ont pas la peau blanche, je pense que le ct fasciste dont je parlais est encore plus prsent que je le pensais.

Sur le coup tu as perdu une nime occasion de ne rien dire Jon.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'ai crit *franais de souche* / blancs... Et aprs c'est  moi qu'on dit qu'il faut lire...
> 
> Et oui Joey Starr est franais, son nom est Didier Morville, il est n en France de parents Martiniquais donc franais...
> 
> Mais bon, si maintenant vous venez  prendre mme les DOM-TOM pour des trangers, juste car ils n'ont pas la peau blanche, je pense que le ct fasciste dont je parlais est encore plus prsent que je le pensais.
> 
> Sur le coup tu as perdu une nime occasion de ne rien dire Jon.


Tu deviens trs susceptible pour le coup. C'tait de l'humour. J'aime pas J. Star, mais a n'a rien  voir avec sa couleur de peau, son origine ou la couleur de ses chaussettes ! N'essaies pas de nous faire passer pour des mchants racistes, ce discours politiquement correct ne fonctionne plus qu' la tl et  la radio.

----------


## r0d

L'histoire contemporaine de la France, concernant l'immigration, est assez particulire. Assez unique pour tre difficilement comparable. a n'aide pas.
Il faut bien prendre en compte le fait que l'Algrie tait franaise (un ensemble de dpartements franais) pendant plus d'un sicle, et n'est indpendante depuis pas longtemps (1962). Ce qui signifie que les Algriens de plus de 50 ans, mme ns dans un bled au fin fond de l'Atlas, sont ns franais! Ce n'est pas rien.
Je dis a, ce n'est pas pour chercher des responsabilits. Je m'en fiche des responsabilits, car je suis dterministe et je considre que chacun fait ce qu'il peut; je ne pense pas en terme de responsabilit. Je cherche juste  comprendre. Et donc entre l'Algrie, le Maroc (qui tait quasiment un territoire franais galement), et les colonies, le rapport de la France avec l'immigration, d'un point de vue historique, est lourd, complexe et particulier.




> Je crois qu'il faut  la fois demander que les immigrs s'intgrent et les aider  le faire.


Moi je pense qu'il faut dpasser ce paradigme. Ma rflexion est pragmatique: je regarde les pays o sa se passe bien, et ceux o sa se passe mal, et j'en tire une conclusion.
L'immigration ne se fait jamais sans heurts, c'est un fait. Mais les pays pays dans lesquels a se passe le mieux, ce sont les pays dans lesquels ont ne pense pas en terme d'intgration, mais en terme de "faire sa place". "Dig in" disent les anglais. Au Canada et aux USA, les immigrs doivent passer des tests, mais aprs ils a ils font leur vie, et ne sont pas constamment contraints de faire leurs preuves, d'tre plus "de souche" que les "de souche". En Belgique il n'y a mme pas de test, juste un parcours d'intgration qui n'est pas obligatoire, mais que la quasi totalit des immigrs demandent  effectuer.




> L'ide que les immigrs ont un "devoir d'intgration" a  peu prs disparu, au fur et  mesure que la pense-Bourdieu s'tablissait comme rfrence unique de nos lites.


Vous me faites bien rigoler avec  dcerner vos prix en "pense unique", "politiquement correct" et autre "bien-pensance". As-tu lu Bourdieu? Sais-tu de quoi tu parles? Bourdieu a toujours t considr comme une sorte de mal absolu par les lites. Il y a certes une "cole" Bourdieu, mais elle est trs restreinte au sein des professionnels de la sociologie.
Toi et souviron, lorsqu'une ide ne vous plait pas, vous la taxez de "pense unique", "politiquement correct" ou de "bien-pensance", un faon facile de la dconsidrer  peu de frais, sans avoir besoin de ne serait-ce que savoir de quoi on parle. Bourdieu a tent d'expliquer les choses, et cela ne vous plait pas. Vous prfrez vous fier  vos affects. C'est une mthode comme une autre, et trangement, je ne la juge pas (c'est un long dbat, mais je ne dit pas "elle est bonne" ou "elle est mauvaise"). Mais ce n'est pas la seule, et lorsque des personnes, surtout lorsqu'elles sont doues et qu'elles font les choses correctement et honntement, vous devriez pouvoir accepter de considrer leurs travaux, plutt que de leur faire un procs politique.

----------


## Zirak

> Tu deviens trs susceptible pour le coup.


C'est possible, vu que 95% des gens ici pensent tout savoir mieux que tout le monde et connaitre ma vie mieux que moi car ils sont plus vieux que leur grand-pre,  force, a commence  devenir chiant.




> C'tait de l'humour.


Et bien autant pour moi alors...





> J'aime pas J. Star, mais a n'a rien  voir avec sa couleur de peau, son origine ou la couleur de ses chaussettes !


La question n'est pas la, je n'en suis pas spcialement fan non plus (mme quand j'coutais du rap, le Suprme ne faisait pas spcialement parti des groupes que j'apprciais d'ailleurs).





> N'essaies pas de nous faire passer pour des mchants racistes, ce discours politiquement correct ne fonctionne plus qu' la tl et  la radio.


Je n'essais rien du tout, mais bon, tu as tent ta blague quand un mec qui n'y connait rien en rap essayait de m'apprendre ce que c'tait, tu n'es pas tomb au bon moment c'est tout, et je n'ai pas su dceler le trait d'humour. Et puis tu aurais trs bien pu lire ma phrase en diagonale et effectivement penser que j'insinuais que Joey Starr tait blanc donc bon, ton intervention aurait pu tre srieuse.

C'est juste que a m'horripile un peu toutes ces gnralisations et ces amalgames  propos de sujets non maitriss, quand je dis de la merde, personne ne se gne pour me le dire, je ne vois pas pourquoi je n'aurai pas le droit d'en faire autant !  ::aie:: 


Edit : le moins n'est pas de moi.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> ...
> 
> Edit : le moins n'est pas de moi.


Pas grave ! T'inquites.

Pour le moins, je m'en tape comme de ma premire paires de chaussettes. 
Ensuite, je trouve que le climat se dtriore de plus en plus sur ce forum. Les gens deviennent susceptibles, aigris et rpondent de plus en plus mchamment. a devient moins agrable  lire. ::(:

----------


## fcharton2

> Mais les pays pays dans lesquels a se passe le mieux, ce sont les pays dans lesquels ont ne pense pas en terme d'intgration, mais en terme de "faire sa place". "Dig in" disent les anglais. Au Canada et aux USA, les immigrs doivent passer des tests, mais aprs ils a ils font leur vie, et ne sont pas constamment contraints de faire leurs preuves, d'tre plus "de souche" que les "de souche".


C'est la vision communautariste, dfendue aujourd'hui par un bout de la gauche gauche (son vieux fond internationaliste). Le problme, c'est que ce n'est pas du tout notre tradition nationale, et je n'ai pas l'impression que la majorit y soit favorable. On fait quoi alors, m'sieur? On change le peuple ? on rduque la majorit ? 




> As-tu lu Bourdieu? Sais-tu de quoi tu parles? Bourdieu a toujours t considr comme une sorte de mal absolu par les lites. Il y a certes une "cole" Bourdieu, mais elle est trs restreinte au sein des professionnels de la sociologie.


On ne parle pas ici des professionnels de la sociologie, ni mme de ce qu'a voulu dire Bourdieu, mais d'une vision de la socit qui lui est gnralement associe (c'est ce que j'appelais "pense-Bourdieu"). L'ide gnrale, qui  mon avis vient directement de Bourdieu, c'est que nos actions sont en grande partie dictes par nos origines sociales, et tendent a les perptuer. Cette ide n'a rien d'absurde, mais comme souvent avec les sciences sociales, on arrive, en la poussant  bout  des fins politiques,  un certain bazar conceptuel.

Donc, pour clarifer, ce que je surnomme la "pense Bourdieu", c'est cette faon de voir la reproduction sociale comme l'explication magique de tout et n'importe quoi. Dans cette vision du monde, tout n'est que social, et le rle du politique est de rquilibrer la socit pour compenser la reproduction sociale, qui dsavantage les classes dfavorises. En poussant ce raisonnement, on arrive  une vision manichenne d'un monde divis entre victimes et oppresseurs, et o les premiers ont des droits et les seconds des devoirs, ontologiques comme tu dirais, une socit o, peu  peu, la 'classe sociale' remplace l'individu (je prcise parce que c'est,  mon avis, ce qui explique pourquoi la gauche est si marque par ces ides...)

Maintenant, prend ce raisonnement (pas absurde, note, l'enfer est pav de bonnes intentions), laisse mariner quelques dcennies, ajoutes y un soupon de repentance, une poigne de bons sentiments, une mousseline d'Histoire mal digre et une rasade de certitudes, et tu auras la situation actuelle, o nos politiques, en croyant rquilibrer la socit (en luttant contre l'abominable reproduction sociale) sont en train de la dtruire. Dans un monde o chacun raisonne en  terme de victimes et de bourreaux, comment on fait pour vivre ensemble?

Ah mais #NotInBourdieusName, hein? Si tu veux, mais cela ne change pas grand chose au raisonnement.

Sur le reste, tu crois vraiment qu'aprs avoir cit la "rapacit des possdants" comme explication unique de tout, deux pages plus haut, ton sermon sur l'emploi par Souviron et moi du mot "bien pensance" est crdible?

Francois

----------


## r0d

> Sur le reste, tu crois vraiment qu'aprs avoir cit la "rapacit des possdants" comme explication unique de tout, deux pages plus haut, ton sermon sur l'emploi par Souviron et moi du mot "bien pensance" est crdible?


Je ne vois pas le rapport.
Moi je fais de la caricature crasse, et je ne m'en cache pas, donc dans la provocation. Vous vous faites des sophismes douteux.
Ce sont deux procds diffrents, et dont les finalits sont opposes (moi je provoque le dbat, vous vous le noyez). Aucun rapport.

Aprs, je ne comprends pas le procs que tu fais  Bourdieu ou aux "bourdieusiens". Bourdieu a effectivement un cho assez fort  gauche de la gauche. Mais cette gauche l n'a jamais t au pouvoir,  aucun niveau, pas mme local. Quelle est donc la responsabilit? Et de qui d'ailleurs?
Parce que moi ce que je vois, c'est que la France est globalement dirige par la droite depuis 50 ans. Or je ne sache pas que Bourdieu soit une rfrence de premier ordre dans la doxa librale, puisque incompatible.

----------


## fcharton2

> Aprs, je ne comprends pas le procs que tu fais  Bourdieu ou aux "bourdieusiens". Bourdieu a effectivement un cho assez fort  gauche de la gauche. Mais cette gauche l n'a jamais t au pouvoir,  aucun niveau, pas mme local. Quelle est donc la responsabilit? Et de qui d'ailleurs?
> Parce que moi ce que je vois, c'est que la France est globalement dirige par la droite depuis 50 ans. Or je ne sache pas que Bourdieu soit une rfrence de premier ordre dans la doxa librale, puisque incompatible.


D'abord, je suis content de voir que ma comprhension de Bourdieu n'est plus mise en cause... Je me sens moins bte, d'un coup. Ensuite, si Bourdieu a particulirement marqu l'extrme gauche (parce qu'il propose une modernisation de la notion de lutte des classes, je crois), son influence est nettement plus tendue, et couvre aujourd'hui la gauche et la droite (et je dirais qu'on pourrait analyser sous cet angle le discours conomique actuel du FN, ce qui n'est pas tout  fait tonnant vu que certains de ses penseurs viennent de gauche...). 

En fait, comme tu le dis, l'influence de Bourdieu n'est gure absente que chez les libraux pur jus, mais chez nous ils sont  peu prs aussi rares que l'extrme gauche, et n'ont jamais t au pouvoir.

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> D'abord, je suis content de voir que ma comprhension de Bourdieu n'est plus mise en cause... Je me sens moins bte, d'un coup. Ensuite, si Bourdieu a particulirement marqu l'extrme gauche (parce qu'il propose une modernisation de la notion de lutte des classes, je crois), son influence est nettement plus tendue, et couvre aujourd'hui la gauche et la droite (et je dirais qu'on pourrait analyser sous cet angle le discours conomique actuel du FN, ce qui n'est pas tout  fait tonnant vu que certains de ses penseurs viennent de gauche...). 
> 
> En fait, comme tu le dis, l'influence de Bourdieu n'est gure absente que chez les libraux pur jus, mais chez nous ils sont  peu prs aussi rares que l'extrme gauche, et n'ont jamais t au pouvoir.
> 
> Francois


N'importe quel "intellectuel" ayant son passe droit pour les plateaux tl (BHL finkelkraut et tout le toutim, jusqu' Schneiderman mme s'il a peut tre rvis son jugement depuis qu'il a perdu ledit passe droit) sortent leurs flingues ds que l'on parle de Bourdieu. Je ne vois pas trop en quoi son influence s'tend comme tu le dis.

----------


## r0d

> je trouve que le climat se dtriore de plus en plus sur ce forum. Les gens deviennent susceptibles, aigris et rpondent de plus en plus mchamment.


Et merde, bientt on aura plus de droit de s'engueuler! C'est quoi cette leon de morale, tu serais pas en train de devenir socialiste toi?
 :;):

----------


## deuche

Simara a eu sa dose, il est parti et nous n'avons plus eu de nouvelles de lui depuis le 29 juin. Simara, de l o tu te trouve, je te salut !


Pour votre info, le Pentagone a relay qu'au moins 15 vols de transport du plus gros porteur Russe (150T de charge) ont eu lieu prs de Lattaki.
Les Russes sont en train de dployer leurs troupes d'lites appel 'La mort noire'  pour combattre l'EI.

(je n'en dis pas plus je risque de dformer les infos, il vaut mieux que vous alliez les chercher par vous mme.)

L'idal, dans le sens idologique, serait que Russe et amricains combattent l'EI ensemble.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et merde, bientt on aura plus de droit de s'engueuler! C'est quoi cette leon de morale, tu serais pas en train de devenir socialiste toi?


Qu'on s'engueule ne me gne pas (au contraire  :8-):  ) qu'on s'insulte est moins sympa. 
Et j'ai t socialiste...  ::aie::  Aujourd'hui je ne sais plus ce que je suis... Ou suis-je ? Ou vais-je ? Dans quel tagre ? toussa toussa ...

----------


## r0d

> Et j'ai t socialiste...


Aille, je savais pas... dsol  ::cry:: 
Pas toujours facile d'assumer son pass... moi j'ai t recordman de lancer de tong... pas facile d'en parler...
J'ai honte...

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## souviron34

> ...
> Quant au "on entendait que a partout",  l'poque  part sur Skyrock, ou quelques ondes style radio Nova, on tait trs loin d'en entendre partout, surtout avant 2000, mme  la tl,  part les clips la nuit sur M6, cela ne passait sur aucune chaine nationale...
> 
> Mme si ce n'est pas que tu n'aimes pas, tu ne dois pas spcialement en couter (voir pas du tout), donc tu ne dois pas t'y connaitre beaucoup (voir pas du tout), et mme si je n'en coute plus, ce fut le cas  une poque (celle-l justement, j'ai arrt vers 2000 quand a a commenc  devenir trop commercial avec des trucs bidons genre Booba et compagnie), donc je ne pense pas que tu m'apprennes quoi que ce soit  ce niveau.


Je ne connais pas, effectivement, mais a l'poque j'tais producteur de musique et j'essayais de placer sur les radios du blues et du rock ..

Ben y'avait les Boys' bands, le rap, et Cline/Whitney/Garou..


Maintenant mon propos n'tait pas sur les amateurs ou afficionados, mais sur ce qui se passait dans la socit politique..  Or le rap a t le symbole, de Harlem Dsir  la Fte de l'Huma  ou aux grandioses ftes de notre Jacko Lang national ou Delano capital....  C'tait de a dont je parlais, et (@rod) c'tait a que je qualifie de "bien-pensants"...

Un symbole parmi d'autres, mais vu le petit nombre de radios et leur proprit, rduite, la couverture sonore de ces annes-l a quand mme t grandement influence..  

Dans le contexte du post dans lequel j'en parlais, c'tait un parmi les autres.. Tu y as t plus sensible, mais chaque lment tait une partie.. Simplement on ne peut pas vouloir rduire  nant cette apologie de la diffrence qui a t faite  ce moment-l, et qui a entrin une "catgorisation" ou "dcoupage" des franais, tout en pensant faire le contraire...







> Mais les pays pays dans lesquels a se passe le mieux, ce sont les pays dans lesquels ont ne pense pas en terme d'intgration, mais en terme de "faire sa place". "Dig in" disent les anglais. Au Canada et aux USA, les immigrs doivent passer des tests, mais aprs ils a ils font leur vie, et ne sont pas constamment contraints de faire leurs preuves, d'tre plus "de souche" que les "de souche".


Comme je l'ai dj rpt plusieurs fois, il y a une diffrence de fond, et je ne suis pas certain que quand on dfend le point de vue du "dig in" on le comprend..

La France est le SEUL pays du monde dont la Constitution dfinit le citoyen et l'Etat, et la libert par le fait que l'Etat ne se proccupe pas des dsirs particuliers.. 

A l'inverse, les pays anglo-saxons ont une Constitution qui repose sur les Droits de la Personne, et toute personne qui en fait la demande l'Etat est oblig d'y satisfaire..  **


De plus les pays que tu cites sont des pays d'migration pure (_on connait le sort fait aux populations autochtones_).. et  trs grande superficie.. Le "dig in" dans ces Etats se fait aussi par "sgrgation" ethnique : la "Petite Italie", le "Quartier Chinois", "la Petite Russie", etc etc..  

Est-ce l'idal franais ? Non..

C'est ce qui a dtermin "l'intgration  la franaise" par rapport aux autres : pas de sgrgation ethnique... Les pauvres avec les pauvres; les riches avec les riches::

Ca a commenc  changer avec les Chinois, mais jusque-l il tait quasi-impossible d'affubler  un quartier une "origine ethnique"...

Alors je veux bien qu'on remette a en cause, mais faut savoir quand mme que l'un va difficilement sans l'autre (_ici,  Montral, je suis dans le quartier grec/ukrainien, avec des chinois et indiens, mais dans le supermarch du coin je ne comprend pas la moiti des tiquettes, qui sont en cyrillique.._)



**  D'aileurs, par exemple au Canada les Sikhs ont gagn il y a 25 ans le droit de porter leurs turbans et sabres tout en tant policiers, magistrats, etc...  Je ne suis pas certain que les Franais apprcieraient de voir un policier avec un turban ou une policire ou juge avec un voile...

Par contre, au Qubec car c'est la porte principale, mais mme fdralement, les dbats sont trs violents par rapport aux voiles/burquas..

Ce que je veux dire, c'est que la judiciarisation des socits , ensemble avec un afflux d'extrmistes qui se servent des lois, remet en cause le "dig in" y compris dans les pays dans lesquels a a t la tradition.. Et cela finit par provoquer la colre/ressentiment du peuple..



Quant au "de souche", si tu suivais ce qui se passe au Qubec tu saurais que depuis 40 ans c'est le leitmotiv des nationalistes/sparatistes, et que mme en y ayant habit 30 ans on fera la distinction avec un "de souche". (_ce qui a valu au Premier Ministre Jacques Parizeau, figure lgendaire du sparatisme,  avoir  dmissionner au lendemain du rfrendum en 1995, ayant mis la dfaite sur le dos des "ethnies de Montreal"_).. Et qu'ils ont toujours du mal  s'en remettre, car l'expression  "de souche" resurgit rgulirement..

----------


## Midona

> Ce ne sont ni des migrants, ni des rfugis, mais des envahisseurs.  Il y a 70% d'hommes qui dbarquent si l'on en croit nos mdia.  
> J'entends dire que c'est une richesse pour la France, non mais srieux, les Franais (et les Europens) n'en ont pas marre de se faire prendre pour des cons par la caste mondialiste de Bruxelle ?
> Et si il n'y avait qu'un impact conomique  la limite... mais il est vident que l'arrive massif de ces gens est et restera une catastrophe pour l'Europe (occidental en particuliers).
> Il aurait t simple de les refuser ds le dpart comme l'ont fait l'Australie et d'autres pays, et il n'y aurait eu plus aucun afflux de ces gens vers l'Europe.  Mais pour nos dirigeants mondialistes ceci n'est pas au programme, au contraire ils en veulent plus, et nous n'en sommes qu'au commencement.


C'est toi qui  vot "canonner les migrants" ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Kaamui

C'est tellement facile pour ceux qui sont ns du bon ct de la "barrire" de parler d'envahisseurs... La France c'est un nom qu'on a donn  une partie de la surface terrestre. Elle ne nous appartient pas plus qu'aux soit disant envahisseurs. Quand vous, ceux qui prennent*, aurez compris cela, l'utilisation de mots aussi affligeants que "invasion", "accueil", "tolrance", "intgration" vous apparatront enfin comme tel.

*reference a Instinct (1998) avec Anthony Hopkins & Cuba Gooding Jr.

----------


## Kaamui

Pour ma part j'coute beaucoup de rap et le fait que cela intervienne dans cette conversation montre le niveau dsastreux de celle-ci... le rap est n dans les quartier et cest cela son origine.  Il serait n de la meme manire si nos ghettos n'avaient pas ete prvu spcifiquement pour loger les "envahisseurs" d'aprs guerre qui sont venu reconstruire nos ecoles et repaver nos rue notamment. Il n'y a d'ailleurs que tres peu de rappeurs influenc par la musique arabe ou africaine plus globalement, beaucoup plus influencs par le rap amricain aussi issu des ghettos. Si vous ne comprenez pas, les vieux qui se reconnatront, que le rap est plus li a la verticalisation de la pauvret qu' l'immigration, je ne peux rien pour vous... et le rap de Booba c'est le rap commercial, le rap des majors.. ecoutez "on est encore la" de NTM ou Demain c'est loin de IAM (le live en Egypte surtout) ou certaines chansons de Sinik plus rcemment vous verrez. Pour Booba, il y a quand meme une chanson sur l'instrumentale de Mistral gagnant qui est pas mal : Pitbull. Mais si une chanson de rap peut vous aider a apprcier le rap et vous montrer qu'il est, quand nettoye des grosses merdes commercial es orientes clash, avant tt une nouvelle forme de posie,  dixit Richard Boringer,  coutez "si loin de toi" de Pit Bacardy

----------


## Zorrak

@ManusDei sur la propagande russe, c'est trs trs bien vu manu...En fait une bonne partie de mes message sont une grosses parodies de discours gauchistes/communistes/mondialistes.

@Deuche Peut-on encore parler de peuple en France ?  Moi aussi j'utilise souvent ce mot, mais son utilisation n'est pas correcte.  Il ne suffit pas de possder un bout de papier avec crit franais dessus pour former un peuple...Il n'y a aucune unit dans les personnes qui composent la France d'aujourd'hui.  Pour moi on ne peut pas parler de peuple.
En tout cas je ne fais pas partie du peuple dont tu parles.  Celui qui vote toujours les mme dirigeants corrompus qui trahissent la France.  Ces dirigeants qui vont faire de l'ingrence dans d'autre pays etc....20% de la population au moins ne fait pas partie de ce "peuple" que tu rends responsable du bordel gnr dans les pays arabes, de la crise migratoire etc...

@Midona Est-ce que l'Australie  canonner des bateaux de migrants ?  Elle les a simplement refuser sur son territoire.  Donc maintenant elle n'a pas de problmes d'afflux de milliers de migrants  sa porte.  Tu vois c'est simple, et il n'y a besoin de canonner de bateaux.
Ca date pas d'aujourd'hui les migrants, a fait *au moins* 4 ans qu'on va les repcher en mer et qu'on les dpose sur nos ctes ou dans les les avoisinantes.  Ca te parle Lampedusa ?  Ca fait au moins 4 ans qu'il y a un afflux de centaines/milliers de migrants de faon journalire ou hebdomadaire.  Le probme ne date pas d'aujourd'hui.  Ils n'arrivent pas d'un coup comme a par milliers un beau matin.  Tout ceci est voulu par nos dirigeants actuels.  Ce qui me fait peur ce sont les ractions d'une majorit de la population, la technique de l'autruche tu connais ?...
Ce qui me fait peur c'est la raction de personnes comme toi, ton message en dit long pour moi...

@Kaamui il n' y pas de bons ct de barrire faut arrter ces conneries.  Les pays deviennent ce que les gens en font, et les gens reproduisent leur comportement ou qu'il soit.  Moi je n'ai pas envi que l'Europe devienne comme le moyen orient ou l'Afrique tu captes ?  Que ces pays fassent leur preuve qu'ils se dveloppent, qu'ils se pacifisent avant de demander quoi que ce soit.  Mais bon il est trs clair que c'est une invasion et qu'un bon nombre de personnes prsentes sur notre sol sont complices.  Il n'y pas de mystres de toute faon tout n'est qu'une histoire d'intrts divergents...
Le plus simple serait de faire un tableau avec tous les acteurs et de peser le pour et le contre pour chacun des acteurs ?  Cela permettrait de comprendre que l'invasion migratoire actuelle est voulue.
Dans les acteurs politiques nous aurions les politiques, la droite, la gauche, les communistes, dans les acteurs communautaires, nous aurions, la communaut des personnes extra-europenne, le culte musulman, les cathos etc...
Voici comment je vois la chose pour quelques uns de ces acteurs.  Pour la droite plus d'immigration veut dire gel des salaires, main-d'oeuvre bon march, nouvel ordre mondial, pour la gauche et les communistes a donne du travail aux fonctionnaires, aux associations, a donne des frres de combat pour la lutte des classes, la lutte finale (et  la fin ils se boufferont entre eux) et le nouvel ordre mondial.  Pour tous les partis politiques cela permet de diviser, de dsunifier le peuple, bref cela donne plus de pouvoir aux dirigeants, aux grosses fortunes qui seront toujours au dessus du lot bien entendu.
Pour le culte musulman, cela fait plus de confrres musulmans, leur donne donc plus de poids et plus de pouvoir dans la socit, pareil pour les communautr extra-europennes cela fait grossir leur communaut.  Les cathos sont l pour tendre la joue.  Le FN est l pour servir d'exutoire  80% de la population.  Malheureusement ils se font tous berns.  C'est trs simple en fait il n' y a que le chacun chez soi qui marche bien.  Mais on prfre largement cr des problmes pour ensuite avoir  chercher des solutions, qui vont  leur tour gnrer d'autres problmes....etc, c'est sans fin et a vous plait.
Bon ceci n'a rien d'une vrit absolu, ce n'est pas une analyse d'aucune sorte, ce sont juste mes ides...

----------


## Kaamui

On est d'accord : chacun chez soi... sauf que chacun est chez soi absolument partout (ce qui revient  dire qu'il n'y a pas de "chez soi") car on ne possde rien, et a ce n'est pas juste mon ide, c'est la vrit (j'assume pour le coup totalement le mode premptoire de cette phrase). Peu importe les limites que vous mettez  votre monde, le monde rel n'est pas born.

----------


## Midona

> @Midona Est-ce que l'Australie  canonner des bateaux de migrants ?  Elle les a simplement refuser sur son territoire.  Donc maintenant elle n'a pas de problmes d'afflux de milliers de migrants  sa porte.  Tu vois c'est simple, et il n'y a besoin de canonner de bateaux.
> Ca date pas d'aujourd'hui les migrants, a fait *au moins* 4 ans qu'on va les repcher en mer et qu'on les dpose sur nos ctes ou dans les les avoisinantes.  Ca te parle Lampedusa ?  Ca fait au moins 4 ans qu'il y a un afflux de centaines/milliers de migrants de faon journalire ou hebdomadaire.  Le probme ne date pas d'aujourd'hui.  Ils n'arrivent pas d'un coup comme a par milliers un beau matin.  Tout ceci est voulu par nos dirigeants actuels.  Ce qui me fait peur ce sont les ractions d'une majorit de la population, la technique de l'autruche tu connais ?...


Pour tre prcis : *Les australiens font du trafic dtre humains et revendent leurs immigrs au Cambodge*  ::ptdr:: 

En mme temps a  un sens Pol Pot et ses Khmers rouges communistes ont tu plus de la la moiti de la population du Cambodge (mme politique que Mao qui  tu 60 millions de Chinois, et seulement 20 millions pour Staline, petit joueur  cot), a permet de remplacer les morts assassins par les communistes.

Il se passe un peu la mme chose en Europe remarque, toute l'Europe essaye de les refourguer aux Allemands... Qui ont une sale courbe dmographiques car ils se reproduisent plus...

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est tellement facile pour ceux qui sont ns du bon ct de la "barrire" de parler d'envahisseurs... La France c'est un nom qu'on a donn  une partie de la surface terrestre. Elle ne nous appartient pas plus qu'aux soit disant envahisseurs. Quand vous, ceux qui prennent*, aurez compris cela, l'utilisation de mots aussi affligeants que "invasion", "accueil", "tolrance", "intgration" vous apparatront enfin comme tel.
> 
> *reference a Instinct (1998) avec Anthony Hopkins & Cuba Gooding Jr.


Excusez moi de relancer ce topic, mais je suis tomb sur quelques lments supplmentaires :

Fin octobre, 300.000 migrants se sont mis en route depuis le Liban et la Jordanie, car les revenus verss aux rfugis ont chuts de 90%, passant de 150$  13$ par mois, soit sous le seuil de pauvret
http://de.sputniknews.com/panorama/2...ch-europa.html
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...aff-costs.html

Comment se fait-il que les fonds aux rfugis ne soient plus verss ?
Si on se renseigne sur l'activit de l'ONU, on tombe sur du trs lourd :
Monsieur Peter Sutherland, membre des bilberberg et la trilatrale, ancien prsident de Goldman Sachs (qu'on ne quitte jamais), ancien directeur du GATT, est le conseiller spcial de monsieur le secrtaire gnral de l'ONU sur la question des migrants :
http://www.un.org/fr/sg/srsg/others.shtml
Notez que nous avons du beau linge dans ces conseillers spciaux (Gordon Brown...)

Un interview dans laquelle ce monsieur nous explique qu'il prvoit de remplacer 30 millions d'allemands par 30 millions de musulmans et autres joyeusets :
http://www.un.org/apps/news/story.as...6#.Vomxs1mXqDk

Donc ce qui signifie trs vraisemblablement que cette crise a t instrumentalise.


@Kaamui, Si j'en crois tes accents exalts et choquants, ta nationalit franaise ne t'appartient pas, donc les titres de proprit de toi et de ta famille non plus je prsume, vu que tout est  tout le monde et surtout aux trangers (enfin pas n'importe lesquels bien sur, ceux du Maghreb surtout).
Tu n'as donc aucun droit  jouir du fruit du travail de ta famille, ni tes enfants aprs toi, du fruit du travail de tes voisins donc de la communaut. 

Quelle est l'origine philosophique de ce droit d'accueil ?

"Envahisseur", "invasion" c'est vague en effet. Il faut parler d'immigration clandestine de masse.

----------


## progdebutant

> Donc ce qui signifie trs vraisemblablement que cette crise a t instrumentalise.


Il y a longtemps que je le pense et je l'ai dis sur un post dj, il suffit d'un peu de logique, pas besoin d'avoir des preuves crites ou des faits : On veut nous faire croire que tous ces migrants ont dcids subitement d'entrer en masse en Europe, on nous sort l'excuse de la Syrie en guerre, comme si tous venaient de Syrie.
L'effet "vague soudaine" ou "tsunami" se retrouve dans diffrents vnements et poques, et tous ces vnements ont toujours en commun la grande finance et les FM (oui encore le "complotiste").
Un jour tous les aveugles et "nieurs" du problme le paieront cher car ils seront dans l'incapacit de se rebeller, les lois se prparent de plus en plus pour a.




> Combatre Daesh et soutenir la dictature en Syrie


Mettre a en option de rponse au sondage c'est vraiment ne rien connatre de la Syrie.
On voit que tu ne t'es pas renseign sur Assad et que comme beaucoup de monde tu t'es fais influenc par les ennemis d'Assad que sont les gouvernements Amricains, anglais, Franais, et Israliens, principalement, plus quelques petits tats du genre Ukraine que les tats-Unis ont bien sus mettre dans leur poche.
Assad n'est pas un dictateur c'est un dirigeant qui est aim de la majorit de son peuple et il dirige ferme contre ceux qui cherchent  destabiliser le pays, n'importe quel prsident mme en France seront ainsi, il suffit qu'un mouvement se lve contre le gouvernement Franais et tu verras alors comment la France est un "bon pays" bien libre.
Ce mouvement de rebellions contre le gouvernement c'est exactement cela qui est arriv en Syrie et tous les journalistes et spcialistes savent que ces mouvements sont constitus en majorit par des "non syriens", des arabes d'Arabie Saoudite, des Quatariens, et des mercenaires occidentaux qui sont la-bas pour grer, former tout ce beau petit monde et ventuellement pousser vers telle option ou telle autre (ce sont des Lawrence d'Arabie militariss en quelque sorte entours d'hommes de main).

Et certains ici en France pensent tre en droit de juger Assad, qu'ils se jugent eux-mmes d'abord, qu'ils jugent leurs mauvais actes de la vie avant de juger les autres sur des "on dit" et des vidos "fakes" montres bien  propos pour nous tromper.
On veut faire  Assad la mme chose qu'on a fait  tous les dirigeants de pays trangers qu'on a voulu virer pour faire main-basse sur les ressources et surtout gopolitiquement sur la rgion.

Et pour rpondre plus prcisment au sondage, il faut envisager certaines choses :

- La France ne peut pas accueillir toute la misre du monde.
- Les migrants sont perdus s'ils retournent chez eux (il n'y a d'ailleurs plus de chez eux pour beaucoup puisque "cela a t fait expres" afin qu'il ne puissent pas y revenir).
- Ne dis t'on pas "Secours  personne en danger" ? on oublie ?

Il en ressort que la plus juste des solutions c'est de partager entre pays du monde (pourquoi que l'Europe ?), les migrants dj prsents et d'empcher les arrives  la source.
Une solution "juste" mais qui est par dfaut, parce que tout a t fait pour qu'il ne nous reste plus d'autre choix.

----------


## ddoumeche

Accessoirement, il semblerait que les immigrants se voient remettre la version papier du site w2eu.info (welcome to europe), qui donne de nombreuses informations sur la manire de pntrer et de sjourner en Europe. 

Cette organisation serait une filiale de l'Open Society de Georges Soros (vous savez le milliardaire hongrois ayant fait fortune dans la spculation financire et les rvolutions colores), ce qui a permit au premier ministre Viktor Orban pour l'accuser publiquement de trahison.
Autre question : comment se fait-il que les migrants de calais possdent des tlphones portables dernier cri ? qui leur a offert ?

----------


## Gooby

> Autre question : comment se fait-il que les migrants de calais possdent des tlphones portables dernier cri ? qui leur a offert ?


Dj je ne suis pas sr que cela soit une majorit. Ensuite migrants n'est pas synonyme de pauvret. Ils fuient parce que chez eux c'est la guerre, ce ne sont pas des migrants conomiques. Certains d'entre eux taient hautement qualifi, rien de choquant qu'ils aient quelques richesses.

----------


## macslan

> Dj je ne suis pas sr que cela soit une majorit. Ensuite migrants n'est pas synonyme de pauvret. Ils fuient parce que chez eux c'est la guerre, ce ne sont pas des migrants conomiques. Certains d'entre eux taient hautement qualifi, rien de choquant qu'ils aient quelques richesses.


Normal c'est pas vraiment des migrants ce sont des rfugis

----------


## BenoitM

> Autre question : comment se fait-il que les migrants de calais possdent des tlphones portables dernier cri ? qui leur a offert ?


Autre question comment se fait-il que les migrants parle mieux l'anglais que la plupart des Franais...

----------


## Gooby

> Normal c'est pas vraiment des migrants ce sont des rfugis


C'est pas moi qui utilise ce mot, je reprends les termes ci-dessus. En Allemagne ils appellent a rfugis, demandeurs d'asiles. Chez nous c'est clandestin ou migrants. Concidence? Le matraquage mdiatique a bien fonctionn, rien d'tonnant si a fait les choux gras du FN.

----------


## macslan

> C'est pas moi qui utilise ce mot, je reprends les termes ci-dessus. En Allemagne ils appellent a rfugis, demandeurs d'asiles. Chez nous c'est clandestin ou migrants. Concidence? Le matraquage mdiatique a bien fonctionn, rien d'tonnant si a fait les choux gras du FN.


mais en gnral un migrant c'est quelqu'un qui a le choix il peut venir de France d'Italie, etc.
Alors que les Syriens ce sont en grande majorit des rfugis, ils n'en pas le choix

----------


## ddoumeche

> Normal c'est pas vraiment des migrants ce sont des rfugis


Non, ce sont des rfugis tant qu'ils restent sur le premier pays d'accueil rencontr.. aprs, leur vie n'est plus en danger, ils deviennent des migrants.

----------


## macslan

> Non, ce sont des rfugis tant qu'ils restent sur le premier pays d'accueil rencontr.. aprs, leur vie n'est plus en danger ils deviennent ce sont des migrants.


Bon  part a quelque soit le terme il faut rappeler que ce sont le 98/99% des tres humains

----------


## ddoumeche

Des prisonniers de leur situation, victimes du traffic d'tres humains et de l'incurie de l'ONU.
Et sans vouloir tre mchant, la suisse n'a pas accueillit grand monde.

La majorit n'est pas syrienne, et on sait que dans le lot, pas mal ont de faux passeport syriens.

----------


## macslan

> Des prisonniers de leur situation, victimes du traffic d'tres humains et de l'incurie de l'ONU.
> Et sans vouloir tre mchant, la suisse n'a pas accueillit grand monde.
> 
> La majorit n'est pas syrienne, et on sait que dans le lot, pas mal ont de faux passeport syriens.


[modetroll=on]
on avait dpass les quotas
[/modetroll=off]

----------


## progdebutant

Lol, je suis curieux de savoir pourquoi j'ai eu droit  un -2 ?

Il y a vraiment des idiots qui s'amusent au lieu de rpondre srieusement au topic.

Si ventuellement ma rponse ne vous a pas plus, sachez que c'est chacun son opinion, je ne vois pas pourquoi cela mriterait un -2  moins d'tre peu mature :/

----------


## r0d

> Lol, je suis curieux de savoir pourquoi j'ai eu droit  un -2 ?
> 
> Il y a vraiment des idiots qui s'amusent au lieu de rpondre srieusement au topic.
> 
> Si ventuellement ma rponse ne vous a pas plus, sachez que c'est chacun son opinion, je ne vois pas pourquoi cela mriterait un -2  moins d'tre peu mature :/


J'ignore pourquoi certains t'ont mis des -1, mais plutt que de les juger premptoirement (idiots, peu mature) sans connatre les raisons, tu devrais rflchir  ces raisons.
Je ne dis pas qu'ils ont eu raison de le faire, je dis que s'il l'ont fait, c'est qu'il y a des raisons.
Plus globalement, je t'invite  une pratique rationnelle de la communication. Tu cris des choses, et ce que tu cris dclenche des ractions. Ce qui est important dans cette chane de causalit, ce n'est pas la nature des personnes qui interviennent. Qu'ils soient idiots ou peu mature n'a pas d'importance. D'autant plus qu' mon avis, ils ne sont ni l'un ni l'autre. Non, ce qui est important, c'est de tenter de comprendre pourquoi ce que tu cris engendre des ractions ngatives.
Tu ne changeras pas le monde qui est autour de toi, en revanche, tu peux tenter de le comprendre.

----------


## ddoumeche

> [modetroll=on]
> on avait dpass les quotas
> [/modetroll=off]


c'est de bonne guerre.
Combien accueillis en Suisse ? 1500 ?  votre place, j'aurais ... fait pareil.

N'empche que l'action de ce Sutherland et du UHRC mriteraient une enqute, il n'est pas admissible d'tre pris en otage de cette manire

----------


## Gooby

> Tu ne changeras pas le monde qui est autour de toi, en revanche, tu peux tenter de le comprendre.


Je dirai plutt que pour avoir l'espoir de le changer, il faut commencer par le comprendre.

----------


## deuche

> Lol, je suis curieux de savoir pourquoi j'ai eu droit  un -2 ?


Tu prends une ligne de dfense sur Hassad, tes propos se rapprochent des miens sur certains points. Il ne faut pas y prter attention. Jai pour ma part trois admirateurs qui me suivent partout. Limportant tant que tu texprimes en fonction de ce que tu penses rellement et non pas en fonction de ce que pourraient penser les autres. Je connais le chemin que tu empruntes, cest le chemin de la dissidence. Sur ce chemin tu trouveras des gens de lextrme droite  lextrme gauche dont tu coutes sans doute avec attention leur discours. De Soral/Dieudonn  Friot/Lepage ton choix sera large. 

Ceux qui te mettrons -1, en gros, ne connaissent que la doctrine de la bienpensante et ne possdent pas les cls ncessaires pour comprendre les lignes que tu dfends.

Par exemple, dans quelle presse il est question de prendre le parti dHassad ou de Poutine ? A part chez Berruyer, dissident, j'ai du mal  voir o est l'quilibre dans le dbat d'ide.

----------


## Gooby

Damn, c'est vraiment usant cette rengaine.

----------


## deuche

> Damn, c'est vraiment usant cette rengaine.


Peut-tre que notre ami sera content de dcouvrir les propos d'un Lepage o les crits d'un Berruyer ?
Mais tu n'avais peut-tre pas abord la question sous cet angle n'est-ce pas ?

----------


## Gooby

Tu crois que tu es le seul dissident sur ce forum? Laisse moi rire. Et je ne vais pas me perdre dans des explications dont tu ne tiendras pas compte, comme a a dj pu tre fait une centaine de fois, j'ai pas le courage aujourd'hui. Et tant pis si du coup, a t'apporte un peu de crdit. T'as gagn.

----------


## deuche

> Tu crois que tu es le seul dissident sur ce forum? Laisse moi rire. Et je ne vais pas me perdre dans des explications dont tu ne tiendras pas compte, comme a a dj pu tre fait une centaine de fois, j'ai pas le courage aujourd'hui. Et tant pis si du coup, a t'apporte un peu de crdit. T'as gagn.


Je ne crois pas tre le seul dissident de ce forum.

Inutile effectivement de te perdre dans des explications, j'ai juste mis une hypothse, fait une spculation une tentative de rponse.
C'est donc ma rponse  une question qui ne m'tait pas adresse.

----------


## Zirak

> Peut-tre que notre ami sera content de dcouvrir les propos d'un Lepage o les crits d'un Berruyer ?
> Mais tu n'avais peut-tre pas abord la question sous cet angle n'est-ce pas ?


On peut connaitre les propos d'un Lepage ou autres, comprendre ce qu'ils "disent" comme il faut, et ne pas venir raconter des neries ici  longueur de journes...

Quand tu liras correctement le franais, et que du coup, tu changeras "lgrement" ta faon de voir les choses et ton discours, tu verras qu'il y a plus de gens d'accord avec ta faon de voir les choses sur pas mal de point que tu ne le pense !

----------


## deuche

> On peut connaitre les propos d'un Lepage ou autres, comprendre ce qu'ils "disent" comme il faut, et ne pas venir raconter des neries ici  longueur de journes...
> 
> Quand tu liras correctement le franais, et que du coup, tu changeras "lgrement" ta faon de voir les choses et ton discours, tu verras qu'il y a plus de gens d'accord avec ta faon de voir les choses sur pas mal de point que tu ne le pense !


Je suis d'accord avec toi. Beaucoup disent des neries. Quant  ma comprhension du franais, l encore il sagit dun point de vu. Gooby et dautres aimeraient autre chose que cette rengaine. Jentends bien leur point du vu. Mais je pense plus utile de transmettre deux ou trois noms  une personne qui fera leffort de se renseigner que den satisfaire dix en vitant la rengaine. Jai mis plusieurs annes  les trouver ces noms-l.

----------


## r0d

> Je dirai plutt que pour avoir l'espoir de le changer, il faut commencer par le comprendre.


J'ai mis un +1  ce message.
Cela ne m'tais pas arriv (hors message technique) depuis... je ne me souviens mme plus...

----------


## ddoumeche

L'homme qui nous a vendu l'euro dmontre que l'arrive d'un million de migrant par an va faire de nous la premire puissance mondiale :

http://www.lesoir.be/988143/article/...sance-du-monde

----------


## Zorrak

Faudrait arrter d'essayer de nous faire avaler des couleuvres de plus en plus grosses hein les gauchistes et autres opportunistes et escrocs UMPS.

Voici nos migrants hautement duqus  l'oeuvre :

http://www.7sur7.be/7s7/fr/1505/Mond...-Cologne.dhtml

http://www.lavoixdunord.fr/region/ca...b48581n3254116

Mais bon tout a n'est surement qu'un sentiment de viol et d'agression.

Et nos traitres/collabos comme on en trouve sur ce site et ailleurs :

https://francais.rt.com/internationa...r-comportement

Ce qui se passe  Calais et ailleurs est tout simplement inadmissible.  Le fait que les lus ne fassent rien pour rgler le problme, c'est de la folie, on marche vraiment sur la tte.  C'est un motif de rvolte largement suffisant...  Au lieu de a ils ont vot UMPS...  Il y a de quoi se frapper la tte contre un mur...

----------


## Kropernic

Y a des cons partout, la preuve...

----------


## Zorrak

Tu l'as dit bouffi...

http://www.7sur7.be/7s7/fr/1505/Mond...es-faits.dhtml

http://www.lesoir.be/1086596/article...te-coordonnees

----------


## ddoumeche

La nouvelle puissance multiculturelle mondiale commence mal  ::mrgreen:: 




> Y a des cons partout, la preuve...


En mme temps, rien que de trs prvisible, n'est ce pas.

----------


## Zorrak

Aller encore des petits liens pour vous montrer l'apport de richesse que ces millions de migrants, que Merkel (les dirigeants franais et l'UE de Bruxelles sont complices aussi) veux rpartir et taler partout en Europe.

http://www.globalpost.com/article/67...sinki-new-year

https://www.bluewin.ch/content/bluew...ans-le-do.html

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worl...-refugees.html

 Mais ne vous inquitez surtout pas, en 2016 nous allons en recevoir beaucoup plus.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/wo...-a6722096.html

 Tout ceci dcid et impos aux peuples et pays europens par la clique de Bruxelles.

 Pourquoi n'y a-t-il aucune raction de la part des gens.  Des millions de gens.  
 Personne ne ragit ne serait-ce que sur ce forum.
 Je ne demande pas une raction d'un des gauchistes, juste d'une personne normale comptant au moins 2 neuronnes.

----------


## BenoitM

> Pourquoi n'y a-t-il aucune raction de la part des gens.  Des millions de gens.  
>  Personne ne ragit ne serait-ce que sur ce forum.
>  Je ne demande pas une raction d'un des gauchistes, juste d'une personne normale comptant au moins 2 neuronnes.


En gnral les gens qui ont plus de deux neurones savent que ca ne sert  rien de discuter avec des gens qui ont moins de deux neurones
Donc personne ne te rpond

----------


## progdebutant

L'arrive massive de migrants basans, les attentats faits par des basans ou islamistes, cette attaque d'une trentaine de basans en Allemagne, tout cela en trs peu de temps, ne vous met pas la puce  l'oreille ?

C'est clair que c'est arrang, manipul, voulu, organis, planifi, par ceux qui veulent crer une mauvaise ambiance et une guerre civile en France et en Europe, peut-tre cela leur permettra t'il de se faire de l'argent en vendant des armes, de la formation scuritaire et de la surveillance, tout en combattant un islam dont les principes mmes sont un obstacle  leur domination du monde par les intrts et la finance en gnral et pour financer tout cela il faut  la fois tre trs riche et avoir l'influence juridique et politique au niveau international, europen, et national, et qui a tout cela ? les Sionistes, alors rveillez-votre conscience au lieu de vous fixer sur vos opinions forges.
D'autre part combattre de cette faon l'islam en occident permet de mieux le combattre dans ce qu'on appelle le grand Isral, rgion que veulent former les sionistes mais qui contient malheureusement pour eux ces pays arabes et perse qu'ils veulent maitriser de toutes les faons, mensonges mdiatiques, guerres, etc.
Et pour rappel, les plus grandes fortunes du monde sont sionistes et Rotshild a financ la cration de l'tat sioniste Isral, c'est un fait et ce pays n'est pas juif car "juif" c'est une religion et les chefs religieux eux-mmes disent sur youtube que cet tat a t fait  l'opposition de l'entente faite entre le prophte Juif et Dieu, et qu'il ne devait pas tre constitu.
Le jour o les gens se rendront compte que le sionisme est le vritable ennemi du monde libre et pas cette religion "islam" que l'on combat par plein de manires vicieuses et horribles (attentats en Europe, existence d'alqada, de l'Ei, prsence des camps comme  calais, etc...), alors ils seront peut-tre sauvs.

Personnellement je trouve que c'est bien que les juifs aient un tat mais il ne faut pas se faire avoir par le sionisme.

Des vidos :

https://www.youtube.com/embed/rxsdIkkFoXA

https://www.youtube.com/embed/ovB9UA7uw_k

https://www.youtube.com/embed/o4yvFoST4RI

----------


## deuche

> Personnellement je trouve que c'est bien que les juifs aient un tat mais il ne faut pas se faire avoir par le sionisme.


Attention tu glisses. On ne prtend pas combattre le sionisme en le dnonant. En revanche montrer les transactions financires autours des armes et particulirement les grandes familles qui ont financs le III Reich me parait beaucoup plus pertinent. On se rend compte finalement que le mieux  faire pour qu'un conflit dure est d'armer les deux camps opposs de faon  ce que les forces s'quilibrent. C'est juste du bon sens. Les financiers ne sont pas les seuls responsable, les industriels de l'armement ont galement une large part de responsabilit. Et dans ce domaine, la France soumise  l'Otan n'a pas les cuisses propre.

----------


## ddoumeche

> L'arrive massive de migrants basans, les attentats faits par des basans ou islamistes, cette attaque d'une trentaine de basans en Allemagne, tout cela en trs peu de temps, ne vous met pas la puce  l'oreille ?
> 
> C'est clair que c'est arrang, manipul, voulu, organis, planifi, par ceux qui veulent crer une mauvaise ambiance et une guerre civile en France et en Europe, peut-tre cela leur permettra t'il de se faire de l'argent en vendant des armes, de la formation scuritaire et de la surveillance, tout en combattant un islam dont les principes mmes sont un obstacle  leur domination du monde par les intrts et la finance en gnral et pour financer tout cela il faut  la fois tre trs riche et avoir l'influence juridique et politique au niveau international, europen, et national, et qui a tout cela ? les Sionistes, alors rveillez-votre conscience au lieu de vous fixer sur vos opinions forges.
> D'autre part combattre de cette faon l'islam en occident permet de mieux le combattre dans ce qu'on appelle le grand Isral, rgion que veulent former les sionistes mais qui contient malheureusement pour eux ces pays arabes et perse qu'ils veulent maitriser de toutes les faons, mensonges mdiatiques, guerres, etc.
> Et pour rappel, les plus grandes fortunes du monde sont sionistes et Rotshild a financ la cration de l'tat sioniste Isral, c'est un fait et ce pays n'est pas juif car "juif" c'est une religion et les chefs religieux eux-mmes disent sur youtube que cet tat a t fait  l'opposition de l'entente faite entre le prophte Juif et Dieu, et qu'il ne devait pas tre constitu.
> Le jour o les gens se rendront compte que le sionisme est le vritable ennemi du monde libre et pas cette religion "islam" que l'on combat par plein de manires vicieuses et horribles (attentats en Europe, existence d'alqada, de l'Ei, prsence des camps comme  calais, etc...), alors ils seront peut-tre sauvs.
> 
> Personnellement je trouve que c'est bien que les juifs aient un tat mais il ne faut pas se faire avoir par le sionisme.
> 
> ...


C'est beaucoup plus machiavlique que ca, les hauts membres de la secte de jude ne cherchent pas la guerre civile en Europe.
Mais ce n'est pas parce que certains de cette secte semblent faire partie de cette reconquista  l'envers qu'elle a t conue par eux mme

Et tu ne devrais pas t'emballer autant, c'est mauvais pour le coeur.

----------


## progdebutant

Je ne vais plus continuer dans les posts politiques puisque certains de mes dtracteurs ont ports plainte aux admins de dveloppez.com au lieu d'essayer de me montrer que j'avais tord dans mes dires.

"Celui qui dit la vrit est tu" disait un clbre chanteur, que j'aimais bien, coluche en a fait les frais, des journalistes sont interdits d'antennes et de rdactions, ds qu'ils se mettent  parler des sionistes.
Moi on m'a juste dit que j'agressais les gens dans mes posts, alors cherchez tous mes posts et vous n'y verrez pas la moindre trace d'une agression, et cela parce que j'ai os parler du sionisme.
La preuve que leur influence dont je parle est vraie, puisque ils peuvent me faire virer du forum juste sur des plaintes mensongres.
Pourquoi mensongres ? Trouvez dans le post prcdent si ce que je dis est faux, vous ne trouverez pas, et l'on me traite de menteur et de mdisants, n'est-ce pas la meilleure ?

*Bon, c'tait mon dernier post en politique comme je l'ai dit*, car on m'a dit de me taire alors je vais suivre le troupeau docile pour pouvoir profiter des bons topics de programmation qui existent dans ce forum.

----------


## Zorrak

En attendant  Calais, http://www.nordlittoral.fr/faits-div...s-ia0b0n273248.

Ont dit merci  qui ?!
Bon allez rendormez-vous, tout va bien.  Enfin presque parce que bon le FN y monte.

----------


## BenoitM

> En attendant  Calais, http://www.nordlittoral.fr/faits-div...s-ia0b0n273248.
> 
> Ont dit merci  qui ?!
> Bon allez rendormez-vous, tout va bien.  Enfin presque parce que bon le FN y monte.


Un vhicule blind pour empecher des gens de pass une frontire.

Moi ca me pose question?
Ce sont des criminelles?
Qu'est-ce qui pousse des humains  faire ceci?
Qu'est-ce qui pousse des humains  les empcher de passer cette frontire?

----------


## el_slapper

> Un vhicule blind pour empecher des gens de pass une frontire.
> 
> Moi ca me pose question?
> Ce sont des criminelles?
> Qu'est-ce qui pousse des humains  faire ceci?
> Qu'est-ce qui pousse des humains  les empcher de passer cette frontire?


Comme toujours, il est plus instructif d'avoir une vue sur tous les points, plutt qu'un point de vue sur tout. 

Qu'est-ce qui pousse les gens  vouloir passer : c'est la premire question  se poser, parce que tout le reste n'est que raction. En gros, la rponse est que le pays ou ils vivaient est devenu invivable, et qu'ils cherchent un meilleur endroit pour eux et leur famille. (pourquoi il y a des problmes dans ces pays, c'est un autre dbat, pour une autre fois)

videmment, quand des gens ont vcu des vnements aussi traumatiques, ils ont tendance  embarquer une partie de leurs problmes avec eux(pas tous, heureusement). Et les gens qui eux vivent dans un pays qui a dj des problmes, mais pas de cette ampleur, ont peur que les choses n'empirent avec l'importation de problmatiques qui vont venir se rajouter  celles dj existantes. Donc, leur point de vue  eux, c'est "j'ai assez de problmes, pas besoin d'en rajouter".

Les deux points de vue sont parfaitement comprhensibles, mais incompatibles entre eux. On vit sur une plante pleine  craquer, et quand il y a des problmes l-bas, a se rpercute ici, pour plein de raisons. On peut choisir d'tre dans le camp de ceux qui aident les malheureux rfugis. C'est bon, juste, et honorable. Mais il ne faut pas se voiler la face sur les consquences : accueillir un grand nombre de ces gens va augmenter la pression immobilire, renchrir  court et moyen terme les dpenses sociales et ducatives, augmenter la criminalit( la fois par certaines ractions contre eux, mais aussi parce que les migrants, c'est majoritairement des mles jeunes, et que les mles jeunes sont la population la plus criminogne, d'o qu'on vienne), et rendre plus difficile l'unit nationale. Ce qui explique que certains choisissent le camp de "foutons les dehors". Choix que je ne partage pas, mais qui n'est pas totalement irrationnel non plus. Et juste gueuler sur eux en prtendant que ce sont des crtins ne va faire qu'exacerber les problmes, prsents ou  venir.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

Je ne suis pas riche en sources tlvisuelles dinformation en franais_: je nai que TV5. Mais je regarde le _17:30_ de la TSR en esprant une autre information. Jai tout de mme des doutes, car les trente minutes Suisses sont rduites  25 en France_: peut-tre manque-t-il quelque chose_? Censure_? Nooon_! Les seuls chinois font a !

Allemagne_: dabord, on nous parle dune centaine dagressions dans une ville allemande (Cologne?), puis, le chiffre grossit rgulirement, puis deux villes ont t touches, et les agresseurs sont tous des rfugis. Enfin, 900 plaintes ont t dposes et les suspects arrts (une douzaine_!) sont des illgaux ou des Nord-Africains, mais pas des Syriens. Tout ce bruit pour quoi_? Pour dire que les rfugis doivent bien se tenir ou ils seront mis  la porte. Je trouve normal quon impose aux immigrs et rfugis de *bien* se tenir chez leurs htes (selon la notion de *bien* locale), jusqu en arriver  rigidifier les rgles. Mais je trouve honteux lhypocrisie dont il est fait preuve, tout cela pour ne pas paratre tat despotique. Combien y a-t-il eu de plaintes dposes  Cologne, lavant-dernire saint Sylvestre_? Et combien pour toute lAllemagne_?

Danemark_: dans une des premires pages de ce thread, je parlais des questions que vous vous poseriez si votre ami vous demandait lasile -- ne doutant pas que vous laccepteriez --. Puis, jai suivi (un peu) et personne na sembl dvelopper ce point. Le Danemark force les autres pays  aborder le sujet, et sans hypocrisie (tiens_! la France et la Suisse nen ont pas parl de la mme manire_: France_: les objets de valeur, mais pas les bijoux de famille_; Suisse_: ce qui fait que leur patrimoine dpasse ~10000 euros).

Finalement, (vous avez linformation qui vous ressemble) | (vous ressemblez  linformation quon vous distille).  ::aie::

----------


## macslan

> Je ne suis pas riche en sources tlvisuelles dinformation en franais_: je nai que TV5. Mais je regarde le _17:30_ de la TSR en esprant une autre information. Jai tout de mme des doutes, car les trente minutes Suisses sont rduites  25 en France_: peut-tre manque-t-il quelque chose_? Censure_? Nooon_! Les seuls chinois font a !
> 
> Allemagne_: dabord, on nous parle dune centaine dagressions dans une ville allemande (Cologne?), puis, le chiffre grossit rgulirement, puis deux villes ont t touches, et les agresseurs sont tous des rfugis. Enfin, 900 plaintes ont t dposes et les suspects arrts (une douzaine_!) sont des illgaux ou des Nord-Africains, mais pas des Syriens. Tout ce bruit pour quoi_? Pour dire que les rfugis doivent bien se tenir ou ils seront mis  la porte. Je trouve normal quon impose aux immigrs et rfugis de *bien* se tenir chez leurs htes (selon la notion de *bien* locale), jusqu en arriver  rigidifier les rgles. Mais je trouve honteux lhypocrisie dont il est fait preuve, tout cela pour ne pas paratre tat despotique. Combien y a-t-il eu de plaintes dposes  Cologne, lavant-dernire saint Sylvestre_? Et combien pour toute lAllemagne_?
> 
> Danemark_: dans une des premires pages de ce thread, je parlais des questions que vous vous poseriez si votre ami vous demandait lasile -- ne doutant pas que vous laccepteriez --. Puis, jai suivi (un peu) et personne na sembl dvelopper ce point. Le Danemark force les autres pays  aborder le sujet, et sans hypocrisie (tiens_! la France et la Suisse nen ont pas parl de la mme manire_: France_: les objets de valeur, mais pas les bijoux de famille_; Suisse_: ce qui fait que leur patrimoine dpasse ~10000 euros).
> 
> Finalement, (vous avez linformation qui vous ressemble) | (vous ressemblez  linformation quon vous distille).


Pas comme BFM qui censure en disant qu'ils ont des problmes techniques

----------


## ManusDei

> Allemagne_: dabord, on nous parle dune centaine dagressions dans une ville allemande (Cologne?), puis, le chiffre grossit rgulirement, puis deux villes ont t touches, et les agresseurs sont tous des rfugis. Enfin, 900 plaintes ont t dposes et les suspects arrts (une douzaine_!) sont des illgaux ou des Nord-Africains, mais pas des Syriens. Tout ce bruit pour quoi_? Pour dire que les rfugis doivent bien se tenir ou ils seront mis  la porte. Je trouve normal quon impose aux immigrs et rfugis de *bien* se tenir chez leurs htes (selon la notion de *bien* locale), jusqu en arriver  rigidifier les rgles. Mais je trouve honteux lhypocrisie dont il est fait preuve, tout cela pour ne pas paratre tat despotique. Combien y a-t-il eu de plaintes dposes  Cologne, lavant-dernire saint Sylvestre_? Et combien pour toute lAllemagne_?


Je vais apporter une nuance. Ca n'a rien de spcifique aux rfugis. Tous les ans en France, tu as les mmes problmes lors des rassemblements festifs. Aux feria de Dax par exemple, la mairie demande aux femmes de ne pas porter de jupe (car jupe = pute, tout le monde le sait...), et tu as galement des plaintes  foison, mais classes sans suite car alcool, elles avaient qu' pas tre l, etc....

Donc en fait, oui il y a un problme mais je suis loin d'tre convaincus que a soit spcial aux rfugis (qui sont musulmans pour la plupart, donc ne doivent probablement pas aller fter le mauvais pinard  Dax et autres).

----------


## deuche

La situation devient plus qu'explosive  Calais.
Un bus d'enfants Anglais venus passer un sjour en France s'est fait attaquer Lundi dernier.
Il n'y a pas eu de blesss, mais une vitre a explose, un enfant a fait une crise d'pilepsie suite  l'incident. Le bus ne sest pas arrt.
L'information fait le buzz en Angleterre mais est rest totalement sous silence en France. Le Figaro vient tout juste de faire tomber une dpche sur le sujet.

Pourquoi autant de silence autour de ce problme ? La situation devient insupportable pour les habitants de la rgion. Chaque jour a son lot de dgnrescence et cela va finir qu'il va y avoir des morts !

----------


## New World

Bonjour,
Les migrants c'est des migrants.
Cordialement.

----------

